# Astrostuff ... Gann from a different angle ...



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

Next year 2007, will be the 80th anniversary of
W D Gann's publishing of his most controversial
trading book.

Back in 1927, Gann wrote a bland romance called
"Tunnel thru the Air or Looking back from 1940" 
and it was in this book, that Gann encoded an
overview of his astrotrading methods.

By employing simple Pythagorean mathematics and
the Bible codes, Gann used more than 150 verses 
from the Bible to lay out a simple framework for
his students ..... 


  ..... eat your heart out Dan Brown ..... lol ..... 

Using the same Bible astrology and some simple maths
today, we can also look for key world events, that may
well have some flow-on effects, in the commercial arena.

Curious traders often ask how we use planetary events,
as indicators of world events, that may influence the
markets ..... hopefully, this article may help to explain ... 

Gann learned his craft from the works of some very
knowledgable contemporary astrologers/astronomers, 
like Sepharial, Johndro and more, as well as further
information from ancient scholars, like Pythagoras himself.

-----

As we approach the latter half of June 2006, we will
become more aware of some longer-term planetary
cycles that become exact, this month.

In the linked .pdf file, we have endeavoured to plot
an overview of these critical events, to show what some
astrotraders consider important transits, at that time.

 ..... unfortunately, the file is too big to post here,
but it may be accessed, at:

Click here for access to astroanalysis file .....  


Please note:

..... this is NOT meant to be an indepth analysis and 
interpretation of that period, but simply WHEN and 
WHERE we may be alert for world events, before
month's end, on 30 June 2006.

Enjoy the read.

have a great weekend

  yogi


----------



## professor_frink

hi yogi hope you've had a good long weekend  

Quick question- would you be able to explain the image from the first page of the link you posted? Or direct me to a website that can give me a quick rundown on it? Or is it something that can't be explained quickly


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Frinkle,

..... that chart was actually the second one, 
in the file ..... 

To keep it simple:

If you view the chart, as a dial with zero, on the far
left, you will see that the 12 major divisions (signs)
are numbered in an anticlockwise direction ......
..... signs 1 thru 12.

Orange symbol for a female in sign 2 represents Venus.

Blue circle, with a dot in the centre is the Sun, in sign 3

Yellow symbol, with the "horns" in sign 4, is Mercury.

Light blue symbol for a man in sign 5, is Mars and the
green symbol adjacent to it (conjunct) is Saturn.

Blue symbol shaped like a bent four, in sign 8  is Jupiter.

Red symbol like a guy with his hands up is Pluto, in sign 9.

Light blue trident in sign 11, is Neptune.

Yellow crescent in sign 11, iis our Moon.

Purple symbol in sign 12, is Uranus.

-----

Given that our zodiac dial contains 360 degrees, we
can easily measure the distance between each planet
in degrees, called aspects.

Some of these aspects can be rated as negative or
positive and it is the aspects that give us a bias for
direction, in particular markets.

-----

In the trapezoid, the left side is made up of an
opposition (180 degrees & negative), between the Sun
and Pluto ... this solar opposition to Pluto is an annual 
event .... 

..... on the right side parallel of the trapezoid, there's
a 90 degree (square aspect) between Jupiter and the
conjunction of Mars and Saturn.

Red diagonal line bewteen Sun and Jupiter is a difficult
sequisquare or sequiquadrate aspect of 135 degreees,
while the short red aspects on each end of the trapezoid
are 45 degree aspects or semi-squares.

With the whole trapezoid  being a red pattern,                                    
overall sentiment should be negative ..... 

-----

Given that the Jupiter/Saturn cycle takes about
60 years to come back to the same position, we 
can easily appreciate that it will be a long time,
before we see another exact square between 
these two planets, leave alone the implications
of adding the Sun/Pluto opposition into the equation.

This 60 year Jupiter/Saturn cycle was Gann's Master 
Time Factor ..... 

-----

Light blue aspect between Mars/Saturn conjucntion and
purple Uranus in sign 12, is a biquintile or 144 degrees
and also quite rare, when we consider Saturn takes 
29.5 years to orbit the Sun and Uranus some 84 years
to complete the journey.

Just disregard anything else on that chart, Frinkle ... !~!

With so many outer planets involved in this major and rare 
planetary pattern, it is likely that we will see some world 
events of some significance, around this time.

Hope the above explanation helps.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... that Mars/Saturn conjunction is located very close
            to one of HDR's senstive degrees, which is why we
            were able to forecast the HDR decline so far ahead
            of time .....


----------



## professor_frink

thanks for that yogi. I might be able to make some sense of it now  

Have you ever read the merriman market analyst weekly? Have any opinions on it?

http://www.mmacycles.com/artweek.htm


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Frinkle,

Yes, there's a bunch of weekly astro-newsletters
coming out of the US now ..... from respected 
financial astrologers, like Merriman, Bill Meridian 
and Tim Bost, as well as infrequent articles by 
past greats, like ArchCrawford, Henry Weingarten,
Gary Meadors and more.

You may find these links of interest as well, Frinkle ..... 

http://www.TimBost.com

http://www.gannplan.com/

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## professor_frink

thanks yogi I'll look into them


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

Here's some simple astrotrading stuff, to help determine
critical pivot levels in your favourite stocks ..... 

..... open attached file, below.

have a great weekend


yogi



=====


----------



## coyotte

Where do you get the charts from Yogi ?
Looks like a programme that you have


Cheers


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi coyotte,

Price charts are mostly done in Metastock and the
astrocharts are done in Solafire 5, considered as
one of the best worldwide and developed by 
Esoteric Technologies, in Adelaide.

..... not a cheap program, but well worth the
investment for serious astrotraders.

For Gannophiles, astrophiles and other newbies,
there's many free astro programs available on 
the web, like Astrolog ..... but with astro programs,
if we really want quality, then we must pay accordingly.

Having said that, it is a one-time investment for
most traders, so in the longer-term it's good value.

have a great weekend

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

For those Gannsters unfamilar with Gann's references
to the 144 degree planetary movements, the file
attached may go some way towards throwing some 
further light on the subject ..... 

Truth is, the Golden Section and Phi (1.618 & .618) were
known by old mathematicians and astrologers like Pythagorus,
LONG BEFORE Fibonacci laid claim to his sequence of 
numbers, based on Phi (1.618) ..... in fact, the evidence
has been in the heavens above us, since the creation of
our solar system ... !~!

Unfortunately, this file is too large to post here, so
for an update on our look at the biquintile aspect, 
just click on the link, below ..... 

Click here for an update on biquintile aspects ..... 

have a great weekend


     yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> As we approach the latter half of June 2006, we will
> become more aware of some longer-term planetary
> cycles that become exact, this month.
> 
> In the linked .pdf file, we have endeavoured to plot
> an overview of these critical events, to show what some
> astrotraders consider important transits, at that time.
> 
> ..... unfortunately, the file is too big to post here,
> but it may be accessed, at:
> 
> Click here for access to astroanalysis file .....
> 
> 
> Please note:
> 
> ..... this is NOT meant to be an indepth analysis and
> interpretation of that period, but simply WHEN and
> WHERE we may be alert for world events, before
> month's end, on 30 June 2006.
> 
> Enjoy the read.
> 
> yogi







Hi folks,

On 11 June 2006, some analysis was posted
above, about aspects, current for this month.

Referring to today's astrochart, some obvious
facts were omitted ..... so, please note:

Today 26 June 2006:

Mars is located geodetically above Japan,
same position as our Sun, on 06 August 1945.

Mars is sesquisquare Pluto (3^ orb),
Mars sextile Pluto on 06081945.

Mars is quincunx (150^) Uranus station retrograde,
a wide conjunction (6^) Uranus on 06081945.

Mars conjunct Saturn (4^orb) today.

Jupiter square Saturn, today.

Saturn sequisquare Pluto and biquintile Uranus
today and directly above North Korea, geodetically.

..... it's small wonder Japan is feeling
threatened by North Korea, right now.

Keywords for the aspects above:

Mars/Pluto - difficult, sudden, fire, hidden, underground.

Mars/Saturn/Uranus - war, contracted, nuclear, water.

Jupiter/Saturn - difficult, water and big news.

So, from the brief analysis above, we will likely
get some more news, about that missile test
from North Korea very soon, but if it was to
become a reality, then it will likely be a shot into water???

happy days

yogi



-----


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

This article on cycles showed up in the inbox, today:

http://news.goldseek.com/UnionSecurities/1151278300.php

=====

Note:

From an astrotrading perspective, the 60-year Kondratieff
time cycle was also Gann's Master Time Cycle, but more
importantly, the 60-year cycle represents:

   5 x Jupiter orbits through the zodiac.

   2 x Saturn  orbits through the zodiac.

   1 x base unit for Chinese lunar calendar = ???

It is the aspects between Jupiter (great expander)
and Saturn (great contractor) that often mark major
swings in the markets ..... and right now, we are
seeing a 90^ square (negative) aspect, between
Jupiter and Saturn.

Next comparable negative Jupiter/Saturn aspect, will
be the Jupiter/Saturn oppositions in mid-May and
mid-August, in 2010.

happy days

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> On 11 June 2006, some analysis was posted
> above, about aspects, current for this month.
> 
> Referring to today's astrochart, some obvious
> facts were omitted ..... so, please note:
> 
> Today 26 June 2006:
> 
> Mars is located geodetically above Japan,
> same position as our Sun, on 06 August 1945.
> 
> Mars is sesquisquare Pluto (3^ orb),
> Mars sextile Pluto on 06081945.
> 
> Mars is quincunx (150^) Uranus station retrograde,
> a wide conjunction (6^) Uranus on 06081945.
> 
> Mars conjunct Saturn (4^orb) today.
> 
> Jupiter square Saturn, today.
> 
> Saturn sequisquare Pluto and biquintile Uranus
> today and directly above North Korea, geodetically.
> 
> ..... it's small wonder Japan is feeling
> threatened by North Korea, right now.
> 
> Keywords for the aspects above:
> 
> Mars/Pluto - difficult, sudden, fire, hidden, underground.
> 
> Mars/Saturn/Uranus - war, contracted, nuclear, water.
> 
> Jupiter/Saturn - difficult, water and big news.
> 
> So, from the brief analysis above, we will likely
> get some more news, about that missile test
> from North Korea very soon, but if it was to
> become a reality, then it will likely be a shot into water???
> 
> happy days
> 
> yogi
> 
> 
> 
> -----




Re: ..... north korea tests 6 missiles !~!



Hi folks,

..... a little later than expected, but that may
have been to gain some psychological advantage,
in having total disregard for the US 04 July holiday.

Testing also came, on the current Mercury retrograde
station, which will keep us alert for much misinformation
being reported about this issue.

Click here for our astroanalysis leading into this event ... 

happy days

yogi

P.S. ..... refer to file above for our astroanalysis leading
            into this event and posted, about 11 June 2006.



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

Would just like to add a few comments here to clarify
exactly how astrotraders use our solar system and its
relationship to the markets.

As silly as it may sound to the skeptix, many fund
managers use financial astrology for their market 
timing, though most of the cannot admit it, due to
the ridicule it would bring down on them .....

..... it was NO DIFFERENT in Gann's day and that was 
the reason why he coded his astrotrading methods into
his 1927 novel, Tunnel thru the Air.

But, things are now changing in the marketplace:

Henry Weingarten set up the Astrologers Fund
on 02 May 1988 and has been a most transparent 
fund manager making use of planetary cycles for
trading.

He also wrote a book " Investing by the Stars ... Using
Astrology in Financial Markets" ISBN 0-07-068999-7


----

Really, financial astrology is something of a misnomer
and probably financial astronomy would be a more correct
term, as we are more concerned with the planetary cycles
and their mathematical relationships with each other, 
rather than the interpretive stance of astrology.

For convenience, we have borrowed astrologers' charts
and tables, as they present us with an easy graphical
account of what is happening in the heavens above.

-----

Technically, our aim is to evaulate the time axis on our
price charts, using the oldest  and most accurate clock
known to mankind ..... the cosmic clock.

Marketwise, this is the astrotrader's technical approach:

PRICE axis is always VARIABLE, but our TIME axis is 
always CONSTANT and therefore easier to analyze. 

If we use TIME as the median, then PRICE will most often
be moving either ahead of TIME or behind TIME, similar
to deviations from a mean, shown by the action of a 
sine wave ~~~~~~~~~~ or price action in the markets.

We can see this action on the price charts, as making
rounding-bottoms and tops TA patterns  and often the
price will fail at the median (or pivot) as it lifts off a
rounding-bottom (for example).

Length of such waves or cycles cn often be correlated
directly to planetary movements and/or events.

-----

Up front, planets have NO INFLUENCE on the markets, 
they are just bits of rock orbiting in space, at very 
predictable rates of circular movement, that can be
used for timing of many events, even the markets.

Observations and RECORDING of events on earth, 
when each planetary event occurs in the heavens
have been progressing for THOUSANDS of years,
so from such history, we can often delineate
earthbound events, with some accuracy.

This is compared to the relatively short time, that
can be assigned to modern financial markets .....
..... some 200 years, at most.

-----

This is the same cosmic clock used for launching 
rockets and satellites, timing their entries, exits
and manoeuvres with exquisite accuracy.

..... and best of all, NO MAN can interfere with 
this timing device ..... not even GW Bush !~!

-----
Here's an exercise that may be interesting for
the skeptics ..... today, some atroanalysis has
been posted for SHA, an Aussie IPO, due to
list next week.

Just follow the key dates and use them to confirm
your regular FA/TA for SHA, in the months ahead.

No, those key dates will not ALL bring expected 
SHA news/ moves, but they WILL help to build a 
better overview of the stock.

Try it, it will cost you NOTHING, except for a
little TIME ..... 

Hope this helps a bit ..... 

have a great day

   yogi


----------



## Magdoran

Hello Yogi,


Following on from our recent discussions on other threads, I was hoping to compare notes about Gann approaches, without going into too much detail regarding your proprietary approaches.

I have been meaning to open a dialogue with you actually for a couple of years now, but wanted to work through some key Gann works in much more depth than just reading them and trying to apply them.

Yogi, I know that you have made this your life’s work, and respect that you have spent significant amounts of time in your studies, so please understand that I’m not trying to “get a free lunch” here, or ask to be given your “life’s work on a platter” (“pearls to swine” as you say). I am simply interested in a cursory discussion of Gann methods if that would be acceptable to you (and certainly not approach this as a competition – I am approaching this as a mutually beneficial constructive and respectful discussion).

If you don’t mind comparing notes, specifically, do you use:

•	Time and price squares such as 144, 90, 180, 360, 52, 104?
•	Customised squares based on price ranges?
•	Zero angles?
•	True trend lines?
•	Time angles?

For your timing do you use the Saturn cycle much?  Would you consider mentioning any other cycles you think are relevant?  You know I have studied some of the works in your field, but I am certainly no expert in it – if you were mentoring a new Astrotrader, what are the key concepts underlying your discipline you would suggest to them? (Again without compromising your IP for your methodology) – Just a concise thumbnail sketch would be great if you wouldn't mind, please.

Without going into your proprietary work on TTTA, what would you suggest a new reader look for? – don’t give the game away (I know your reference of not giving pearls away to swine, but this is clearly not the case here), but can you expand on why you think TTTA is worthwhile but with some specific references that you can mention?

Now, specifically on time, this is really interesting.  McLaren contends that there are vibrations running through all markets at all times.  Then there are shorter lived vibrations, and the dominant cycles at this level can change.  Would you be able to elaborate on the concepts ventured below (again without compromising your IP) please?



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> PRICE axis is always VARIABLE, but our TIME axis is
> always CONSTANT and therefore easier to analyze.
> 
> If we use TIME as the median, then PRICE will most often
> be moving either ahead of TIME or behind TIME, similar
> to deviations from a mean, shown by the action of a
> sine wave ~~~~~~~~~~ or price action in the markets.
> 
> We can see this action on the price charts, as making
> rounding-bottoms and tops TA patterns  and often the
> price will fail at the median (or pivot) as it lifts off a
> rounding-bottom (for example).
> 
> Length of such waves or cycles cn often be correlated
> directly to planetary movements and/or events.




Thanks Yogi



Regards


Magdoran

P.S. Just curious, buy why do you sprinkle happy faces through your posts all the time (is it kind of a signature?)? Mag


----------



## moses

Hi Yogi,

I realise trading stocks isn't as much of a science as ta's or fundy's would like it to be, but astronomy in the markets stops with sunset = ASX closed for trading.   



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Really, financial astrology is something of a misnomer
> and probably financial astronomy would be a more correct
> term, as we are more concerned with the planetary cycles
> and their mathematical relationships with each other,
> rather than the interpretive stance of astrology.




Don't let an astronomer hear you say that!   

Sorry, no, Gann is astrology pure and simple.

The astrologers predicting tall dark handsome strangers in the back of every women's magazine are doing exactly the same thing.



> For convenience, we have borrowed astrologers' charts
> and tables, as they present us with an easy graphical
> account of what is happening in the heavens above.




Enough said.



> Technically, our aim is to evaulate the time axis on our
> price charts, using the oldest  and most accurate clock
> known to mankind ..... the cosmic clock.




The most accurate clock known to mankind is an atomic clock, specifically the caesium clock. The accuracy of a clock depends on its frequency (smaller is better). Planets have a frequency measured in years.



> Marketwise, this is the astrotrader's technical approach:
> 
> PRICE axis is always VARIABLE, but our TIME axis is
> always CONSTANT and therefore easier to analyze.
> 
> If we use TIME as the median, then PRICE will most often
> be moving either ahead of TIME or behind TIME, similar
> to deviations from a mean, shown by the action of a
> sine wave ~~~~~~~~~~ or price action in the markets.
> 
> We can see this action on the price charts, as making
> rounding-bottoms and tops TA patterns  and often the
> price will fail at the median (or pivot) as it lifts off a
> rounding-bottom (for example).
> 
> Length of such waves or cycles cn often be correlated
> directly to planetary movements and/or events.




Human beings have a well known weakness for seeing non-existent patterns in data and making correlations that don't exist.

Give anyone 10 clocks, and 100 possibilities, and there'll always be enough correlations to imagine patterns in the data.

A clock, any clock, is only accurate in the sense of how well it represents something else. The classic clock represents the rotation of the earth, but you want a clock to represent market cycles. I'm sorry, but most planets don't know about the stock market, so they can't represent the stock market unless they can (a) somehow influence the markets or (b) be influenced by the markets, or (c) be engineered to replicate the markets.

Seeing as (b) & (c) are clearly ludicrous, that leaves (a). 



> Up front, planets have NO INFLUENCE on the markets,
> they are just bits of rock orbiting in space, at very
> predictable rates of circular movement, that can be
> used for timing of many events, even the markets.




If they have no influence, then correlation is pure imagination.



> Observations and RECORDING of events on earth,
> when each planetary event occurs in the heavens
> have been progressing for THOUSANDS of years,
> so from such history, we can often delineate
> earthbound events, with some accuracy.




Errr...yes? Like what sort of events? Tommorrow's breakfast?



> This is compared to the relatively short time, that
> can be assigned to modern financial markets .....
> ..... some 200 years, at most.




meaning what exactly?




> This is the same cosmic clock used for launching
> rockets and satellites, timing their entries, exits
> and manoeuvres with exquisite accuracy.




 

The only reason to pay attention to the movements of the planets for launching rockets is if the rocket is carrying a payload intended to reach one; first, obviously one needs to know where the planet will be ahead of time so as to aim correctly, and second, during inter-planetary travel the gravitational effects of each major object in the solar system has to be taken into account, again to aim correctly. 

But the exquisite accuracy is all done with man-made clocks.

Shipping was dangerous until Harrison invented the chronometer; despite telescopes planted all around the world for the purpose, no-one could work out where they were in longitude.


The bottom line is that if Gann cycles work at all it is only because enough traders believe in the method to make it work as a self-fulfilling prophecy.


btw, just to be extra annoying, aside from the obvious diernal, lunar and annual cycles, afaict there is one remote astronomical cycle that might have a genuine causual influence on the market.

But I'll bet it doesn't feature in a Gann cycle!

cheers,
Moses


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Moses,

Don't you think we have all heard this stuff 
from the skeptix before ... ???

Yet ask them for a tradable forecasting alternative 
and there's utter silence ..... 

Now, let's see where you are really coming from ..... 

Have you ever studied astrology, in depth ..... ???

Have you ever studied astronomy and planetary cycles,
in depth  ..... ???

It's quite obvious that you have NOT, since statements
like the one below are only partly true:

"Planets have a frequency measured in years."

Fact is, base unit of solar time is an hour and whether used 
in a diurnal sense or a sidereal sense, time remains constant
and therefore easier to evaluate, than the variable, price.

-----

Have you ever studied and applied Gann's astrostuff ???

-----

As for the rest of your comments ..... we put astroanlaysis
to the test in the markets, every trading day and much of
that analysis is posted here.

For example, just follow the forecasts for SHA, PYM, TLS
and more, then post some forward analysis for the same
stock, using whatever method you wish and post them 
on ASF for comparison.

It is easy to be an armchair critic, but let's hear an 
alternative approach that can even come close to
astroanalysis !~!

You're on Moses, as we eagerly await some forward-looking
analysis on the stocks, mentioned above.

have a great weekend

    yogi


----------



## moses

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Have you ever studied astrology, in depth ..... ???
> 
> Have you ever studied astronomy and planetary cycles,
> in depth  ..... ???
> 
> It's quite obvious that you have NOT, since statements...




Its my job actually, and I've made about a million bucks in wages doing it.




			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> It is easy to be an armchair critic, but let's hear an
> alternative approach that can even come close to
> astroanalysis !~!
> 
> You're on Moses, as we eagerly await some forward-looking
> analysis on the stocks, mentioned above.




The most money I've lost on a trade was a stock I bought on your advice on this forum before I knew you used astro as your method. I don't hold that against you, it was my fault entirely for not doing my research into your methods before buying the stock. But its true, and I've learnt that lesson.

However, I don't have to defend my methods; you do. You are the one promoting astro-trading, not me. I'm not promoting anything, and I certainly don't pretend to understand the stock market forces beyond the most basic fundamentals. And I've even been generous enough to allow that astro-trading might work, if only on the basis that if enough people believe in it they will influence the market sentiment.

But the astro stuff you've posted as facts is sheer nonsense.

Moses.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Moses,

You say the astrostuff posted is sheer nonsense .....

..... please PROVE it to be so !~! 

That should not be too hard for a gun astrologer/astronomer 
..... yes???

Always happy to learn from an expert, on this end ...  

have a great weekend

           yogi

P.S. ..... eagerly awaiting some astro facts from you.


----------



## Magdoran

Hello Yogi,


It is interesting that you take the time to respond to a less cordial comment on Astrotrading, but my more polite and respectful request for a dialogue is ignored...

What has happened to you Yogi?  You seem bitter in your recent posts compared to your comments over the years.  You gave the impression of being more balanced and jovial back then, albeit a bit of a zealot.  Are you Ok?  I just get the impression something is not right with your world recently judging by the barbs in your recent posts (some of which the moderators actually had to edit).

Now Moses (laughed my head off when I saw this, “Moses” talking to the “master” of the bible codes! Hahaha) is actually right about one thing, the onus is on the person making a claim, not the other way around, but perhaps this scientific method is “alien” to you?

Certainly I belong to a different school of thought, but I have approached you with an open hand, and a willingness to converse.  It is up to you how you would like to respond.  But your current attitude I must admit does not inspire much confidence.  I do think you have some method in your forecasting, but I suspect that it isn’t as great a “secret” or as powerful as you make it out to be.  In fact, I’d say your behaviour seems quite defensive.  Certainly not open, and the word “philanthropic” doesn’t seem come to mind either.

I just thought it would be interesting to compare notes, nothing more.  Perhaps my questions have probed too deeply into the real basis of your methods – am I close?  I think so.  Ok, if you want to be a tortoise in his shell, and shy away from someone who is from a different school of Gann willing to have a genuine dialogue, so be it.

And yes, I am a skeptic when it comes to all things, I am a product of a science based education after all, and proud of it, and I will continue to investigate and seek plausible approaches and explanations.  I just wanted to give you the chance to put your position out there in a constructive way...

By the way, Yogi, I do wish you well in your endevours.


Regards


Magdoran


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Magdoran said:
			
		

> It is interesting that you take the time to
> respond to a less cordial comment on Astrotrading, but my
> more polite and respectful request for a dialogue is ignored




Hi Magdoran,

If you go back to the other thread you will find a post, where 
a suggestion was made to to come to this thread, along with 
a link ..... to avoid being accused of hijacking the other 
thread ..... have been waiting for you to arrive .....  



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> What has happened to you Yogi?  You seem bitter in your recent posts compared to your comments over the years.  You gave the impression of being more balanced and jovial back then, albeit a bit of a zealot.  Are you Ok?  I just get the impression something is not right with your world recently judging by the barbs in your recent posts (some of which the moderators actually had to edit).




No problems here ... just not enough hours in a day ... !~!



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> Now Moses (laughed my head off when I saw this, “Moses” talking to the “master” of the bible codes! Hahaha) is actually right about one thing, the onus is on the person making a claim, not the other way around, but perhaps this scientific method is “alien” to you?




Let's get this right ... every day of the week
our astrotrading targets are posted, for right or wrong .....

..... if people want to evaluate the results, they only have to 
follow those posts, comparing the key dates to their FA/TA 
and press releases.

That way, over a period of time, traders can evaluate for 
themselves, whether this stuff works or not.

NO CLAIMS for accuracy have ever been made, though
many projected dates do come home with news/moves,
within +/- 1 day.

So what claims are you referring to, Magdoran???



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> Certainly I belong to a different school of thought, but I have approached you with an open hand, and a willingness to converse.  It is up to you how you would like to respond.  But your current attitude I must admit does not inspire much confidence.  I do think you have some method in your forecasting, but I suspect that it isn’t as great a “secret” or as powerful as you make it out to be.  In fact, I’d say your behaviour seems quite defensive.  Certainly not open, and the word “philanthropic” doesn’t seem come to mind either."




As previously indicated, Australian traders cannot buy the 
astrotrading package and so they are not a target market
 ..... that means, the posts here presenting analysis on 
Aussie stocks are definitely "philanthropic" by nature, 
as there's no benefit to the poster, whatsoever ... !~!



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> I just thought it would be interesting to compare notes, nothing more.  Perhaps my questions have probed too deeply into the real basis of your methods – am I close?  I think so.  Ok, if you want to be a tortoise in his shell, and shy away from someone who is from a different school of Gann willing to have a genuine dialogue, so be it.




Sure, always open to any Gann-related dialogue here .....  



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> And yes, I am a skeptic when it comes to all things, I am a product of a science based education after all, and proud of it, and I will continue to investigate and seek plausible approaches and explanations.  I just wanted to give you the chance to put your position out there in a constructive way...




Very generous of you ... so, where do you want to start ... ???  



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> By the way, Yogi, I do wish you well in your endevours.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Magdoran




have a great weekend 

         yogi

P.S. ..... that quip about the Bible codes, may well come back to haunt you ... lol


----------



## Magdoran

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Sure, always open to any Gann-related dialogue here .....
> 
> Very generous of you ... so, where do you want to start ... ???



Hello Yogi,

In a nutshell, I have read your different posts and forecasts, what I’m primarily interested in is to compare notes as in the previous post – specifically the area below:



			
				Magdoran said:
			
		

> If you don’t mind comparing notes, specifically, do you use:
> 
> •	Time and price squares such as 144, 90, 180, 360, 52, 104?
> •	Customised squares based on price ranges?
> •	Zero angles?
> •	True trend lines?
> •	Time angles?
> 
> For your timing do you use the Saturn cycle much?  Would you consider mentioning any other cycles you think are relevant?  You know I have studied some of the works in your field, but I am certainly no expert in it – if you were mentoring a new Astrotrader, what are the key concepts underlying your discipline you would suggest to them? (Again without compromising your IP for your methodology) – Just a concise thumbnail sketch would be great if you wouldn't mind, please.
> 
> Without going into your proprietary work on TTTA, what would you suggest a new reader look for? – don’t give the game away (I know your reference of not giving pearls away to swine, but this is clearly not the case here), but can you expand on why you think TTTA is worthwhile but with some specific references that you can mention?
> 
> Now, specifically on time, this is really interesting.  McLaren contends that there are vibrations running through all markets at all times.  Then there are shorter lived vibrations, and the dominant cycles at this level can change.  Would you be able to elaborate on the concepts ventured below (again without compromising your IP) please?




Regards


Magdoran


----------



## yogi-in-oz

"Originally Posted by Magdoran

If you don’t mind comparing notes, specifically, do you use:

• Time and price squares such as 144, 90, 180, 360, 52, 104?
• Customised squares based on price ranges?
• Zero angles?
• True trend lines?
• Time angles?"

All of the above may be found on the web, in Gann's own 
written works, about his mechanical trading tools.

Either as individual tools or part of a bigger analytical process, ANY of the above MAY used, for example:

"• Time and price squares such as 144, 90, 180, 360, 52, 104?"

These are used in combination with aspects, using the same
degrees, around a 360 zodiac dial or between planetary 
bodies, as aspects.

As 52 and 104 are based in lunar vibrations for annual 
and biannual events, they are more frequently as smaller
units, inside larger lunar cycles, like the 19-year solunar
(Metonic) cycle, as found in TTTTA.

144 = biquintile - closely related to the 8 year Venus cycle

90 - 180 - 270 - 360  are all cardinal points on the dial and
so always play an important role, whether in they are used
in number squares or aspects.

Decile group of 36 - 72 - 108 - 144 also play a role at
market reversals, particularly the tredecile (108) .

=====

"• Customised squares based on price ranges?"

Definitely used ... as well as squares based on the figures
of actual highs and lows.

Two books that explain the magic square, in great detail:

"Magic Squares and Cubes" by John Willis 1909

"Sacred Magic of Abra=Melin, The Mage" 
By S L MacGregor-Mathers 1932.

=====

"• Zero angles?" ..... also used, where there's enough 
technical data for longer-term analysis.

=====

"• Time angles?" ..... there's two meanings assigned
to this term and we should clarify both of them:

In mechanical terms, whatever can be done on the 
price axis can be also done on the time axis, but 
any projection must be made from the correct starting 
point in ANY market,to give us a Gann line, using
specific rise/run criteria.

For any of this mechanical stuff, a good reference is:

"Pattern, Price and Time" by James A Hyerczyk 1998

For the "Time Angles" in an astro-sense, refer to the
last section of this post, below.

=====

• True trend lines? ..... these were planetary plots, used
by Gann on his hand-drawn price charts ... check the web
for 1948 Soybeans chart, for an example.

Today, with better charting we can readily show planetary
moves on the price chart, either by overlaying a graphic
ephemeris or using Gann lines from particular points on 
the chart to trace any median planetary move.

=====


For your timing do you use the Saturn cycle much? Would you consider mentioning any other cycles you think are relevant? 

Saturn's progress through the signs is very important. Here's
a link to some analysis on Saturn-in-Leo and the DOW:

Click her for DOW ... Saturn-in-Leo .....  

=====

You know I have studied some of the works in your field, but I am certainly no expert in it – if you were mentoring a new Astrotrader, what are the key concepts underlying your discipline you would suggest to them? (Again without compromising your IP for your methodology) – Just a concise thumbnail sketch would be great if you wouldn't mind, please.

Forget about the houses for EOD data and position trading,
as planets in the signs provide enough detail for evaluation.

Read through the books on Gann's own reading list, as they
help to give a broader understanding of the time cycles.

Read ALL availables books by Sepharial, especially his
"Cosmic Symbolism"   and "Kabala of Numbers"

-----

"Without going into your proprietary work on TTTA, what would you suggest a new reader look for? – don’t give the game away (I know your reference of not giving pearls away to swine, but this is clearly not the case here), but can you expand on why you think TTTA is worthwhile but with some specific references that you can mention?"

Gann wrote extensively about the trades he did in TTTTA,
so an obvious ploy is to carefully track each trade, against
an ephemeris of the day and evaluate any emerging
planetary patterns.

Read TTTTA with your Bible open ..... 

Gann made reference to more than 150 bible passages,
in TTTTA, so there's a lot of work in deciphering  the 
messages, that Gann was trying to impart, at that time.

You will also find some very specific cycle lengths within
the TTTTA text, as well.

=====

"Now, specifically on time, this is really interesting. McLaren contends that there are vibrations running through all markets at all times. Then there are shorter lived vibrations, and the dominant cycles at this level can change. Would you be able to elaborate on the concepts ventured below (again without compromising your IP) please?"

MacLaren is quite correct, about the vibrations in all markets,
however, every market has its own pecular vibration, too.

For EOD trading, we use from the Sun out to Saturn, with
the outers considerd, as they make their ingresses into new
signs.

For intraday trading, we use lunar and Mercury moves, as well
as the "Time  Angles" represented by the ASC and MC, on 
on the astrochart, as it progresses through the trading day.

As the angles sweep our 360-degree zodiac dial, the angles
make important aspects to the planets and  various hot spots
predetermined by the unique vibration of each stock ..... 

=====


Tired now, more later.

happy days

 yogi


----------



## Magdoran

Hello Yogi,


Wow, Thank-you very much for taking the time to address my questions, it is greatly appreciated.  I think I’m going to have to work through some of the concepts you’ve raised and digest them…

(Aside: for those who don’t know much about Gann, a lot of Yogi’s comments won’t make much sense, but it sure makes a lot of sense to me – Yogi hasn’t “given the game away”, but he has very generously given some very helpful pointers and mapped out some of the foundations for his method in broad brushstrokes.  Me, I’m a researcher at heart, and I emerge myself in areas of knowledge, rattling and prodding them till I get my head around them…  I believe in most things there is something of value to be learned that can be used constructively, you just have to seek it).

I can see my reading list is about to expand again…

Thanks again!


Regards


Magdoran


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Magdoran,

For techies:

As with many other TA tools, traders find it difficult
to apply Gann's mechanical tools to IPOs, due to
very limited price data.

However, Gann's astrotools are one of the few technical
tools that we can apply to IPOs from Day One of their listing.

That means, that as price data unfolds over the course of
time, our regular TA then becomes confirmation of our
astroanalysis, instead of vice-versa, as we have used them
in stocks with a longer trading history.

Many IPOs, like PYM, MYG, AKK, CIL, TMX, IGD, WSP, ODY
and SHA have all had  their astroanalysis posted, along with 
many others, like TBG, GFF, SPN and SKI ..... etc ..... 

Given that regular TA and Gann's mechanical tools are of 
limited analystical value for IPOs, it soon becomes apparent,
that astroanalysis has become an important tool for 
astrotraders, when considering trades in any IPO.

In fact, we can often anticipate which IPOs are worth
stagging and which offers should be declined, in preference
of buying in, at a lower price, at a later date.

By using Gann's astrostuff on IPOs, we have isolated an 
area, where other mechanical tools cannot perform. In doing 
so, it provides a focus on astroanalysis ALONE, so that we 
can evaluate its performance as a trading tool, in isolation
from all others.

-----

For fundamentalists:

Time cycle analysis can alos help fundamentalists, with
their market timing in IPOs, by helping to gauge market 
sentiment about any stock, at any given time.

Astroanalysis does not need TA to exist ..... it can be just as
easily done, without a price chart, at all !~!

..... this helps those investors using FA, to fine-tune their
trade entries and exits for better results.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

Actually September 22 is the HALFWAY mark through 
Gann's trading year, as the four seasons marked 
the major divisions in his trading year.

Today, Gannsters are watching US markets closely
for a number of reasons:

Firstly, some major  Gann time cycles comes into play,
from other significant market lows.

Next, due to the 19-year Metonic cycle, we have a 
solar eclipse today (in South America?), just as we
had on this day in 1987 ..... !~!

In 1987, the market crash came in October ... this year,
we will be looking for news of a significant event, around
23-24 October 2006 (water-related, on USA west coast???) ...

As previously posted, in the event of a crash, we will be 
looking for lows around 07 November 2006, with another test
of the lows, about 17 November 2006 ???.

..... after that, our XJO should rebound quickly, with
some good gains to finish off 2006 and continuuing into  
mid-February 2007 (???) ..... 

have a great weekend all 

  yogi


----------



## pacer

SCARY STUFF MAN,,,,,,holding MBL long and  Cba short....that will cover any crash!.....#1 RULE 1 LONG AND ONE SHORT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ducati916

*Yogi* 



> For fundamentalists:
> 
> Time cycle analysis can alos help fundamentalists, with
> their market timing in IPOs, by helping to gauge market
> sentiment about any stock, at any given time.
> 
> Astroanalysis does not need TA to exist ..... it can be just as
> easily done, without a price chart, at all !~!
> 
> ..... this helps those investors using FA, to fine-tune their
> trade entries and exits for better results.




Fundamentals are not about *timing the market* 
Fundamentals are about *pricing the market* 

Sentiment, in a valuation will often be the complete opposite, viz. the more compelling the valuation, the more negative the sentiment.

I won't speak for other fundamental practitioners, but I would not use any form of astro-analysis, anymore than I pay attention to my horoscope.

jog on
d998


----------



## yogi-in-oz

ducati916 said:
			
		

> *Yogi*
> 
> 
> 
> Fundamentals are not about *timing the market*
> Fundamentals are about *pricing the market*
> 
> Sentiment, in a valuation will often be the complete opposite, viz. the more compelling the valuation, the more negative the sentiment.
> 
> I won't speak for other fundamental practitioners, but I would not use any form of astro-analysis, anymore than I pay attention to my horoscope.
> 
> jog on
> d998






Hi duc,

NO MARKET is exempt from the natural cycles, that have 
been in existence since Creation.

So it matters not, whether you use FA or TA, markets obey
the natural laws of the universe ..... 

..... if you don't believe that, just take a look at our
recent analysis of HDR and then take a look at today's 
announcement !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

ducati916 said:
			
		

> *Yogi*
> 
> 
> 
> Fundamentals are not about *timing the market*
> Fundamentals are about *pricing the market*
> 
> Sentiment, in a valuation will often be the complete opposite, viz. the more compelling the valuation, the more negative the sentiment.
> 
> I won't speak for other fundamental practitioners, but I would not use any form of astro-analysis, anymore than I pay attention to my horoscope.
> 
> jog on
> d998







..... or maybe a visit to the SHA thread, where you can thank 
Mr Gann again, for the time cycle analysis on SHA .....

..... posted 3 days before the stock even listed and nailed a
gap-up off the lows (to the day) more than 60 days later !~!

Please, can you show us any fundamental analysis (or TA), 
that can produce such an accurate forecast ..... ???

-----

Even better was the HDR analysis, which nailed the 
date for the takeover news, as well ..... 

This stuff can be forecast for years ahead, if you wish .....

..... and all it takes is some DISCIPLINED learning and
a $40.oo ephemeris (every 5 years).

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

A little more about Gann's seasonal approach to the 
markets ..... especially, September equinox as a 
frequent marker:

http://www.minyanville.com/articles/index.php?a=11277

have a great weekend

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

As we are approaching a critical time for world
markets, the following information may be of
interest to some traders ..... 

 .....  looking for a high, around 5386
(10 May 06 highs), about 20102006, then
a sharp run down into the lows, around
07 November & again 17 November 2006,
for a double bottom (???)

Trigger for the run down should come
around 23102006, when we could well
see another catastrophic (natural?)
event, that will spook the markets, 
as well.

In looking for the triggering event,
around 23-24102006, we looked at the
west coast of USA ... see post above,
on 23rd September 2006.

However, we may also want to look at 
the ephemeris for the location of some
other potential events, as well.

Recent events in North Korea and Japan, 
like the nuclear test and an earthquake
in Northern Japan, will have us focused
on that region, too.

With Pluto conjunct the Galactic centre,
Saturn square Jupiter and Saturn trine Pluto
and the Moon's North Node, then we may expect
something BIG (Jupiter) explosive and hidden
or underground (Pluto) and of a high magnitude 
disaster (Saturn), with long-term consequences
North Node.

On 23-24102006, we also have 3 other planets 
conjunct, making their ingress into Scorpio
the most notorious sign for making violent
weather ..... that's 6 planetary bodies
making a stellium in Scorpio, a water sign !~!

..... something, simply must relieve the pressure
on this unbalanced chart. 

----

If this event is weather related, it will likely
involve huge quantities of water ... Jupiter in
a water sign. You will remember the hurricanes
last year, as Jupiter approached the final 
degrees of Libra, an air sign.

Add to this, Saturn is also considered a wet 
planet by weather forecasters ..... and here's
what C.C. Zain had to say about the planets
above:

Jupiter ... normally considered mild and beneficial,
"it is only when configured with malefic planets
(Saturn this time), that he takes part in storm 
weather."

---

"Saturn is the storm planet" ..... brings EXTREMES
of temperature, rain, winds and drought, whichever
is predominant in the area, at that time.

Mostly considered a cold planet, Saturn may also
bring hailstorms.

---

"Pluto is cool" and "But when Pluto is heavily 
afflicted in a weather chart, such as receiving 
the (Saturn) square, Pluto is next to Saturn in his
ability to produce storms of death and destruction."

-----

Geodetically speaking, the stellium points towards
the west coast of USA, while Saturn is contra-parallel
to Pluto, Neptune and Jupiter (within 2 degrees),
representing more stress.

Pluto is stationed above a longitude running roughly,
from Coatzacoalcos in Mexico, up through Shreveport 
and on through Kansas City, so areas close to this
line will also be of interest.  

With Saturn stationed over the same longitude, as
Hokkaido in Northern Japan, it would not be at all
surprising to hear of another earthquake or nuclear
test, around that time.

With so many planetary indicators coming into play,
in Scorpio, we should not rule out a BIG, watery 
event on the US west coast, later this month !~!

So, by now you can comprehend our concerns for a major
calamity, later this month, that will have repercussions
in the markets, as well.

Of course, all this may be TOTALLY WRONG, but with
so many indicators pointing towards a BIG event,
it is difficult to ignore them entirely ..... 

happy days

 yogi



=====


----------



## Sean K

Are we out of danger yet Yogi?

You had me worried.....


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Kennas,

This stuff moves very slowly, so we are not out 
of the woods yet ..... and if the markets remain
strong this week, then it could well be that
07112006 will be a market high, instead of 
the expected low cycling from 12032003 lows.

From above:
"Recent events in North Korea and Japan,
like the nuclear test and an earthquake
in Northern Japan, will have us focused
on that region, too.

With Saturn stationed over the same longitude, as
Hokkaido in Northern Japan, it would not be at all
surprising to hear of another earthquake or nuclear
test, around that time."

Melbourne had a mild quake on 23102006 and if you
look at your atlas, you will note that was located on the
same degree longitude as Northern Japan  ..... and right
where Saturn will be stationed for the next few weeks.

So, its not over yet and until that second positive cycle 
comes our way around 17112006, then expect the 
unexpected !~!

In fact, that Saturn/Pluto link may well result in an 
unexpected and explosive event ..... ???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

Just to keep this theme of intraday cycles going for today, 
watch for changes in market sentiment, around AEDT:

14:16 - watch for oil news - minor ???

14:17 - watch for positive news from hitechs
and biotechs - particularly stocks like
CDA, CDS, CMS, CVS for example.

14:28-42 - sharp positive move in market here???

14:48-52 - watch the speccies here - minor.

14:57 - major intraday cycle here???

15:06 - sudden move here - major cycle.

15:15 - minor

15:27 - minor - watch for news from
travel-related stocks and funeral
directors, etc

16:04 - minor - watch for more hitech/biotech
stuff here.

happy trading

yogi


----------



## rub92me

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> <> snip
> 15:27 - minor - watch for news from
> travel-related stocks and funeral
> directors, etc
> 
> <> snip
> happy trading
> 
> yogi



Watch for news from funeral directors?   Do you mean a CEO of a big company is about to expire, thus affecting its shareprice?


----------



## Nick Radge

Yogi,
Have you ever looked into Delta?


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Looked at Wilder's work, only as general knowledge, Nick.

http://www.deltasociety.com/aboutwelles.aspx

-----

Rub92me ..... a CEO's death ... could be, but on this end
..... was thinking more in terms of a listed funeral home,
hospice or suchlike.

happy days

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> As we are approaching a critical time for world
> markets, the following information may be of
> interest to some traders .....
> 
> .....  looking for a high, around 5386
> (10 May 06 highs), about 20102006, then
> a sharp run down into the lows, around
> 07 November & again 17 November 2006,
> for a double bottom (???)
> 
> Trigger for the run down should come
> around 23102006, when we could well
> see another catastrophic (natural?)
> event, that will spook the markets,
> as well.
> 
> In looking for the triggering event,
> around 23-24102006, we looked at the
> west coast of USA ... see post above,
> on 23rd September 2006.
> 
> However, we may also want to look at
> the ephemeris for the location of some
> other potential events, as well.
> 
> Recent events in North Korea and Japan,
> like the nuclear test and an earthquake
> in Northern Japan, will have us focused
> on that region, too.
> 
> With Pluto conjunct the Galactic centre,
> Saturn square Jupiter and Saturn trine Pluto
> and the Moon's North Node, then we may expect
> something BIG (Jupiter) explosive and hidden
> or underground (Pluto) and of a high magnitude
> disaster (Saturn), with long-term consequences
> North Node.
> 
> On 23-24102006, we also have 3 other planets
> conjunct, making their ingress into Scorpio
> the most notorious sign for making violent
> weather ..... that's 6 planetary bodies
> making a stellium in Scorpio, a water sign !~!
> 
> ..... something, simply must relieve the pressure
> on this unbalanced chart.
> 
> ----
> 
> If this event is weather related, it will likely
> involve huge quantities of water ... Jupiter in
> a water sign. You will remember the hurricanes
> last year, as Jupiter approached the final
> degrees of Libra, an air sign.
> 
> Add to this, Saturn is also considered a wet
> planet by weather forecasters ..... and here's
> what C.C. Zain had to say about the planets
> above:
> 
> Jupiter ... normally considered mild and beneficial,
> "it is only when configured with malefic planets
> (Saturn this time), that he takes part in storm
> weather."
> 
> ---
> 
> "Saturn is the storm planet" ..... brings EXTREMES
> of temperature, rain, winds and drought, whichever
> is predominant in the area, at that time.
> 
> Mostly considered a cold planet, Saturn may also
> bring hailstorms.
> 
> ---
> 
> "Pluto is cool" and "But when Pluto is heavily
> afflicted in a weather chart, such as receiving
> the (Saturn) square, Pluto is next to Saturn in his
> ability to produce storms of death and destruction."
> 
> -----
> 
> Geodetically speaking, the stellium points towards
> the west coast of USA, while Saturn is contra-parallel
> to Pluto, Neptune and Jupiter (within 2 degrees),
> representing more stress.
> 
> Pluto is stationed above a longitude running roughly,
> from Coatzacoalcos in Mexico, up through Shreveport
> and on through Kansas City, so areas close to this
> line will also be of interest.
> 
> With Saturn stationed over the same longitude, as
> Hokkaido in Northern Japan, it would not be at all
> surprising to hear of another earthquake or nuclear
> test, around that time.
> 
> With so many planetary indicators coming into play,
> in Scorpio, we should not rule out a BIG, watery
> event on the US west coast, later this month !~!
> 
> So, by now you can comprehend our concerns for a major
> calamity, later this month, that will have repercussions
> in the markets, as well.
> 
> Of course, all this may be TOTALLY WRONG, but with
> so many indicators pointing towards a BIG event,
> it is difficult to ignore them entirely .....
> 
> happy days
> 
> yogi
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

From above:

"Recent events in North Korea and Japan, like the nuclear 
test and an earthquake in Northern Japan, will have us 
focused on that region, too."

Our analysis above was posted, exactly one month ago
and tonight we learned of a very big earthquake in 
Northern Japan, with some serious concerns about it
generating a tsunami, as well  !~!

..... let's see how the market reacts going into our
17112006 target date ... ???

happy days

 yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

One of many links for mor information:

http://news.google.com.au/news/url?...n_Japan_tsunami_warning_issued&cid=1111226200


happy days

yogi



=====


----------



## Sean K

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> From above:
> 
> "Recent events in North Korea and Japan, like the nuclear
> test and an earthquake in Northern Japan, will have us
> focused on that region, too."
> 
> Our analysis above was posted, exactly one month ago
> and tonight we learned of a very big earthquake in
> Northern Japan, with some serious concerns about it
> generating a tsunami, as well  !~!
> 
> ..... let's see how the market reacts going into our
> 17112006 target date ... ???
> 
> happy days
> 
> yogi
> 
> =====




Yogi, wasn't the target date of the catastrophic event on 23 Sep on the west coast of the US? I suppose you're saying a tsunami could be generated that will hit the US? We're supposed to be hitting lows now, when in fact we are at all time highs.


----------



## Sean K

Perhaps this could be the first in a series of Tsunami's that will cause some pain, but this one recorded is a midget really. Nothing to fear, especially the west coast of the US.

*Japan, Russia on tsunami alert*

November 16, 2006 - 5:44AM

Small tsunami waves hit Japan's northernmost island after a major quake in the north Pacific triggered a full-scale tsunami warning for areas of northern Japan and Russia's sparsely populated Kurile islands.

An initial tsunami of *40cm* came ashore near Nemuro on the Pacific coast of Hokkaido island, just before 10pm (2400 AEDT), nearly two hours after the estimated 8.1 magnitude quake.

Other waves of *10 to 20 cm* were also recorded.


----------



## rub92me

A broken clock tells you the right time twice a day. Of course if you roam the world, you'll find a 'big event' (earthquake, volcano eruption, etc. etc.) that you can use to fit the prediction. It doesn't mean the prediction was accurate, it just means that 'big events' happen somewhere all the time.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

kennas said:
			
		

> Yogi, wasn't the target date of the catastrophic event on 23 Sep on the west coast of the US? I suppose you're saying a tsunami could be generated that will hit the US? We're supposed to be hitting lows now, when in fact we are at all time highs.







..... well it sure looks like the market is going
down, today !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

Looking into 2007 ..... here's some astroanalysis, that 
previews the year ahead and which sectors are likely to 
perform better than the rest ... you can find it, at:


Looking Into 2007 ..... 

We also take a look at some key dates, where some hidden
details, about past deals may come back to haunt our
Federal Government.

enjoy the read

   yogi


----------



## Gundini

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> enjoy the read
> 
> yogi




Wow yogi, you really seem to know your stuff... Thanks for your efforts, not sure I understand it all but any help is a bonus! I am gearing for a correction around end of March/ early April yogi, how do these dates tie in with your Astro readings?

Cheers


----------



## onemore

Yogi
I noticed Your post directed at Techa yesterday were quickly removed by the mods before most people could see it.
As it should of been in my opinon. 

Happy New Year


----------



## yogi-in-oz

..... as the Sun enter Aries, a change of season is at
hand, as the northern spring begins for 2007 and Gann's
new trading year begins, as well ... 

happy trading

paul



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

Updating some further DOW/XJO time cycle analysis:

DOW in April 07 ... an underlying difficult cycle for
the DOW, until the end of April 07, with negative
news coming in 20042007 ... watching longitudes
15 West, 138 East and 101 West  ... (windy weather???)

25-26042007 ... more difficult times for DOW here,
possibly triggered by aggression or violence .....
another war ... perhaps???

26-30042007 ... likely to be VERY negative for
Aussie XJO market, too ...

04-07052007 ... should see a positive DOW.

18-21052007 ... minor DOW cycle ... 

     23052007 ... significant DOW move ... looking
                       currency trigger here ...(???)

18-28052007 ... 2 conflicting cycles for Aussie XJO
will have us looking for some extreme volatility, in
this period of time. 

28052007-05062007 ... may be particularly negative
for DOW, as well.

06-07062007 ... Aussie XJO should be positive, 
but will likely fade badly, from late-07062007 and
into 08062007 is likely to be very negative, again.

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

EVERYTHING in the universe "vibrates or cycles", at a particular
rate ... and it's the same with individual stocks.

Now, ever since creation, our solar system has been circulating
at exactly the same speed for millions of years, therefore we can
use it as a VERY ACCURATE clock ... and NO MAN has ever been able
to interfere with this timing device ... not even GWB !~!

By using some simple maths and geometry on the zodiac dial, we
can determine the likely triggers, where each stock may make
a move, up or down, according to analysis of its "vibration"
or "time cycles".

Very simple stuff, really ... certainly don't look at fundamentals,
at all and only use charts as a graphical view of price movement
and some very simple T/A of the VARIABLE price axis.

Gann's astrostuff is focused on the TIME axis of our charts,
which is CONSTANT and therefore, much easier to analyze.

It DOES NOT WORK EVERY TIME, but by adding time cycle analysis to our
charts, we have now DOUBLED the amount of information available to us,
from ANY chart and we achieve that, by using completely INDEPENDENT
technical and astrotools, in our PRICE and TIME analysis.

It is possible to also discard the price charts completely, just using
time cycle analysis, as it IS powerful on its own, requiring only
the use of a $40.oo ephemeris (every 50 years, if you are careful),
however regular technical analysis is most frequently used by fellow
astroraders, to confirm analyis derived from Gann's astrotools.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Updating some further DOW/XJO time cycle analysis:
> 
> DOW in April 07 ... an underlying difficult cycle for
> the DOW, until the end of April 07, with negative
> news coming in 20042007 ... watching longitudes
> 15 West, 138 East and 101 West  ... (windy weather???)
> 
> 25-26042007 ... more difficult times for DOW here,
> possibly triggered by aggression or violence .....
> another war ... perhaps???
> 
> 26-30042007 ... likely to be VERY negative for
> Aussie XJO market, too ...
> 
> 04-07052007 ... should see a positive DOW.
> 
> 18-21052007 ... minor DOW cycle ...
> 
> 23052007 ... significant DOW move ... looking
> currency trigger here ...(???)
> 
> 18-28052007 ... 2 conflicting cycles for Aussie XJO
> will have us looking for some extreme volatility, in
> this period of time.
> 
> 28052007-05062007 ... may be particularly negative
> for DOW, as well.
> 
> 06-07062007 ... Aussie XJO should be positive,
> but will likely fade badly, from late-07062007 and
> into 08062007 is likely to be very negative, again.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

..... this is siimply posted to remind traders using Gann's
astrostuff, that 09-10122007 will likely be important to
watch for a significant swing point (low?) ... nothing more. 

-----

 ... if you are to use a GEOCENTRIC ephemeris, then
Pluto and Jupiter will be conjunct on 09-10122007 at 
28 degrees Sagittarius and less than 2 degrees from
Galactic Centre.

(For those into Bible Astrology ... Galactic Centre has
been linked to the lives of the Pope's ... just take a 
look at when the last Pope was taken to hospital ...
... Mar's was transiting Galactic Centre ...  !~!)

-----

Let's just clarify the difference between Gann's astrostuff
and personal astrology that we all see in the newspapers,
as they are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT approaches.

Firstly, the rubbish that you read in newspapers only 
started to appear at the depths of the depression in 1931, 
to help sell newspapers ... and it is still used most effectively
for that same purpose ... but, it is made up TOTALLY of
MAN-MADE interpretations ... and who would place 
creedence in ANY man's views ... ???

-----

Gann's astrostuff is based on vcery accurate & God-given,
planetary movements, that have been in force  MILLIONS 
of years ... in reallity, the planets of our solar system are
really a cosmic clock, that NO MAN can CHANGE ... !~!

In proper financial astrology, there's NO MAN-MADE
interpretations involved ... instead, we only use VERY 
SIMPLE mathematics and geometry, from the Pythagorean
schools .... all stuff that is evident in the Bible, too ... and
for more info, read Pythagoras' "Music of the Spheres."


In fact, the ONLY book, where Gann wrote about his 
astrotools is TTTTA and in it, he used more than 150 
Bible quotes ... and he did not put them there for NO
reason ....  

Dan Brown, eat your heart out ... Sepharial and Gann 
beat you to the punch, but only by about 80 years ... 

For those interested in the links to the Bible, you may
also wish to read as much of Sepharial's work as you 
can muster, particularly Sepharial's books on Gann's
own reading list, like "Cosmic Symbolism" for example.

"Bible Astrology" by Lyman Stowe is also another 
interesting read, as well ... 

----- 

Just want to share Gann's Mechanical Stuff .....
...... as a  backup our astrotools:

(To keep the calculations ahead simple, we employ a 
factor of +/- 1 day, at the target dates. It IS possible
to be more accurate, but it requires considerably
more complex calculations and that effort is unlikely
to be substantially rewarded. )

Okay ... so, let's put the bulk of the planetary stuff aside
and just consider something, we all know as accepted 
fact  ... the APPARENT movement of our Sun or Earth's
360 degree orbit around the Sun, in 365.25 days.

XJO ... 13 March 2003 = 2693 and XJO market low

XJO ... 10  May 2005 =  pullback low

XJO ... 09  May 2006 = high in 1H 2006 = 5406 and
           1154 days from 13032003 low. If we project
           a 50% (577 days) Gann time factor, from 
           09052006, ahead ... 1154 +577 = 1732 
           13032003 + 1732 days = 09-10122007 and 
           exactly the time of the Jupiter/Pluto cojunction !~!


XJO ... 10 November 2006 = Sun is 180 degree or
           DIRECTLY OPPOSITE to position, on 09 May 2006
           and market breaks above 5406, after a pullback
           over the past 6 months.

XJO ... 09 May 2007 = 6382 ... so far the market high 
          for 2007 and 1518 days out from 13032003 low.

          6382 being just 4 points shy of 1000 points beyond
          another milestone, that we also forecast, using
          Gann's work ... XJO = 5386

         XJO 5386 was reached on 10052006 (surprise !~!) 
         ... high 5406 and closed at 5352. 

          5386 was DOUBLE the 13032003 low ... and
          it took another 180 degrees movent of our Sun,
          before the market would recover and break above
          that critical level ... !~!

So, what now Gannsters ... ???

         If we consider the nearby astrostuff for XJO, we
         will likely see our market, trade strongly especially
         on 06-07 June 2007 ... testing the highs ???

         08 June 2007 ... expecting a significant negative
         cycle to hit XJO .....  

         ... and 180 solar days later, a positive cycle is 
         expected for XJO, right when our significant astro       
        -event comes into play ... 09-10 December 2007  !~! 

Now, not only do we have Gann's astrotools pointing to 
that event, we also have some simple mechanical tools 
pointing to that time-frame, as well ..... that's two 
COMPLETELY  DIFFERENT approaches in our analysis !~!

If the  expected rally, in early June fails to make any
significant gains, then the uncertainty ahead of the 
coming Aussie elections may be enough to drive the 
markets down ... having said that, we fully expect
mid-October 2007 to produce a rally, just as we
had in February 2007, though it may be short-lived,
with another negative cycle coming in, at the end
of October 2007.


happy days

  paul



====


----------



## CanOz

Hmmm, Yogi we've got a big week this week haven't we? Have a look at my comments on currency futures over on the Immenent and severe correction thread.

Cheers,


----------



## yogi-in-oz

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... this is siimply posted to remind traders using Gann's
> astrostuff, that 09-10122007 will likely be important to
> watch for a significant swing point (low?) ... nothing more.
> 
> -----
> 
> ... if you are to use a GEOCENTRIC ephemeris, then
> Pluto and Jupiter will be conjunct on 09-10122007 at
> 28 degrees Sagittarius and less than 2 degrees from
> Galactic Centre.
> 
> (For those into Bible Astrology ... Galactic Centre has
> been linked to the lives of the Pope's ... just take a
> look at when the last Pope was taken to hospital ...
> ... Mar's was transiting Galactic Centre ...  !~!
> 
> -----
> 
> Let's just clarify the difference between Gann's astrostuff
> and personal astrology that we all see in the newspapers,
> as they are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT approaches.
> 
> Firstly, the rubbish that you read in newspapers only
> started to appear at the depths of the depression in 1931,
> to help sell newspapers ... and it is still used most effectively
> for that same purpose ... but, it is made up TOTALLY of
> MAN-MADE interpretations ... and who would place
> creedence in ANY man's views ... ???
> 
> -----
> 
> Gann's astrostuff is based on vcery accurate & God-given,
> planetary movements, that have been in force  MILLIONS
> of years ... in reallity, the planets of our solar system are
> really a cosmic clock, that NO MAN can CHANGE ... !~!
> 
> In proper financial astrology, there's NO MAN-MADE
> interpretations involved ... instead, we only use VERY
> SIMPLE mathematics and geometry, from the Pythagorean
> schools .... all stuff that is evident in the Bible, too ... and
> for more info, read Pythagoras' "Music of the Spheres."
> 
> 
> In fact, the ONLY book, where Gann wrote about his
> astrotools is TTTTA and in it, he used more than 150
> Bible quotes ... and he did not put them there for NO
> reason ....
> 
> Dan Brown, eat your heart out ... Sepharial and Gann
> beat you to the punch, but only by about 80 years ...
> 
> For those interested in the links to the Bible, you may
> also wish to read as much of Sepharial's work as you
> can muster, particularly Sepharial's books on Gann's
> own reading list, like "Cosmic Symbolism" for example.
> 
> "Bible Astrology" by Lyman Stowe is also another
> interesting read, as well ...
> 
> -----
> 
> Just want to share Gann's Mechanical Stuff .....
> ...... as a  backup our astrotools:
> 
> (To keep the calculations ahead simple, we employ a
> factor of +/- 1 day, at the target dates. It IS possible
> to be more accurate, but it requires considerably
> more complex calculations and that effort is unlikely
> to be substantially rewarded. )
> 
> Okay ... so, let's put the bulk of the planetary stuff aside
> and just consider something, we all know as accepted
> fact  ... the APPARENT movement of our Sun or Earth's
> 360 degree orbit around the Sun, in 365.25 days.
> 
> XJO ... 13 March 2003 = 2693 and XJO market low
> 
> XJO ... 10  May 2005 =  pullback low
> 
> XJO ... 09  May 2006 = high in 1H 2006 = 5406 and
> 1154 days from 13032003 low. If we project
> a 50% (577 days) Gann time factor, from
> 09052006, ahead ... 1154 +577 = 1732
> 13032003 + 1732 days = 09-10122007 and
> exactly the time of the Jupiter/Pluto cojunction !~!
> 
> 
> XJO ... 10 November 2006 = Sun is 180 degree or
> DIRECTLY OPPOSITE to position, on 09 May 2006
> and market breaks above 5406, after a pullback
> over the past 6 months.
> 
> XJO ... 09 May 2007 = 6382 ... so far the market high
> for 2007 and 1518 days out from 13032003 low.
> 
> 6382 being just 4 points shy of 1000 points beyond
> another milestone, that we also forecast, using
> Gann's work ... XJO = 5386
> 
> XJO 5386 was reached on 10052006 (surprise !~!)
> ... high 5406 and closed at 5352.
> 
> 5386 was DOUBLE the 13032003 low ... and
> it took another 180 degrees movent of our Sun,
> before the market would recover and break above
> that critical level ... !~!
> 
> So, what now Gannsters ... ???
> 
> If we consider the nearby astrostuff for XJO, we
> will likely see our market, trade strongly especially
> on 06-07 June 2007 ... testing the highs ???
> 
> 08 June 2007 ... expecting a significant negative
> cycle to hit XJO .....
> 
> ... and 180 solar days later, a positive cycle is
> expected for XJO, right when our significant astro
> -event comes into play ... 09-10 December 2007  !~!
> 
> Now, not only do we have Gann's astrotools pointing to
> that event, we also have some simple mechanical tools
> pointing to that time-frame, as well ..... that's two
> COMPLETELY  DIFFERENT approaches in our analysis !~!
> 
> If the  expected rally, in early June fails to make any
> significant gains, then the uncertainty ahead of the
> coming Aussie elections may be enough to drive the
> markets down ... having said that, we fully expect
> mid-October 2007 to produce a rally, just as we
> had in February 2007, though it may be short-lived,
> with another negative cycle coming in, at the end
> of October 2007.
> 
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> ====





..... looking good, so far folks ... !~!  .....


----------



## yogi-in-oz

.... so let's see ANY of the skeptix beat this, in ANY trading competition,
on ANY public trading forum ... !~!

$14,000 +++ ... on the FIRST day of the June challenge !~!

http://www.sharecafe.com.au/challenge.asp?a=CSB

..... and more than $9,000 ahead of the pack !~!

4 shares taken, today: CPN - PRE - GGP - PPP

For tomorrow, holding CPN (added more) - DIO - PRE

happy dayz

paul

P.S. ..... that's not bad for an old astrotrader, eh folks ... ???



=====


----------



## rub92me

We all get lucky sometimes. If you take part in a 100 competitions you're bound to be ahead for one day/ a couple of days in one of them. Heck, you might even win a competition! Even random entries will do that for you. Just win the competition on this forum. Consistently. Then I'll be impressed.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

..... yeah, yeah, yeah, rubme more, we've heard it all 
before ..... lol ... 

.....  but let's look at those results, TODAY ... and DIO 
was the stock to be on, today ... and ooooops, 
NONE of the skeptix here tipped it ... !~!

... but yes, you heard it HERE first, from REAL traders,
who know Gann's astrostuff ... !~! (see post above)

Yes, that portfolio was up ANOTHER $11,000 today
and is now, some $15,000 ahead of the pack ..... 
and after only 2 days of trading, too ... !~!

http://www.sharecafe.com.au/challenge.asp?a=CSB

This stuff must be REALLY EMBARASSING for the skeptix,
when they criticize the efforts of others, yet THEY CANNOT
post better results, themselves ... !~!

Moral of the story is ..... if you don't have any kind words
to say about other traders, then be sure you can beat 
their trading results, otherwise it may very well come 
back and bite you ... HARD !~! ... lol

byeee 

 paul

P.S. ... but, a $25,000 profit in 2 days will not impress, everybody ... lol



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz

..... and for the record ... running into week's end, we 
will be on PRE - DIO - BNO, in that same competition.

happy days

 paul


----------



## rub92me

And you accuse _other_ people of having a BIG ego?  Nuff said.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi rubme,

There was absolutely NOTHING egotistical, about those posts .....

..... in fact, the words " I or me " were NEVER mentioned, not 
even  even once, in those posts ..... instead, it was just about
the TRADING FACTS, as they unfolded ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## jaolsa

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Updating some further DOW/XJO time cycle analysis:
> 
> DOW in April 07 ... an underlying difficult cycle for
> the DOW, until the end of April 07, with negative
> news coming in 20042007 ... watching longitudes
> 15 West, 138 East and 101 West  ... (windy weather???)
> 
> 25-26042007 ... more difficult times for DOW here,
> possibly triggered by aggression or violence .....
> another war ... perhaps???
> 
> 26-30042007 ... likely to be VERY negative for
> Aussie XJO market, too ...
> 
> 04-07052007 ... should see a positive DOW.
> 
> 18-21052007 ... minor DOW cycle ...
> 
> 23052007 ... significant DOW move ... looking
> currency trigger here ...(???)
> 
> 18-28052007 ... 2 conflicting cycles for Aussie XJO
> will have us looking for some extreme volatility, in
> this period of time.
> 
> 28052007-05062007 ... may be particularly negative
> for DOW, as well.
> 
> 06-07062007 ... Aussie XJO should be positive,
> but will likely fade badly, from late-07062007 and
> into 08062007 is likely to be very negative, again.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====





good stuff yogi.....the last three days have certainly been negative.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

yogi-in-oz said:


> ..... yeah, yeah, yeah, rubme more, we've heard it all
> before ..... lol ...
> 
> .....  but let's look at those results, TODAY ... and DIO
> was the stock to be on, today ... and ooooops,
> NONE of the skeptix here tipped it ... !~!
> 
> ... but yes, you heard it HERE first, from REAL traders,
> who know Gann's astrostuff ... !~! (see post above)
> 
> Yes, that portfolio was up ANOTHER $11,000 today
> and is now, some $15,000 ahead of the pack .....
> and after only 2 days of trading, too ... !~!
> 
> http://www.sharecafe.com.au/challenge.asp?a=CSB
> 
> This stuff must be REALLY EMBARASSING for the skeptix,
> when they criticize the efforts of others, yet THEY CANNOT
> post better results, themselves ... !~!
> 
> Moral of the story is ..... if you don't have any kind words
> to say about other traders, then be sure you can beat
> their trading results, otherwise it may very well come
> back and bite you ... HARD !~! ... lol
> 
> byeee
> 
> paul
> 
> P.S. ... but, a $25,000 profit in 2 days will not impress, everybody ... lol
> 
> 
> =====






... and at the end of the second week in that contest,
it seems that we are STILL AHEAD of the pack ... !~!

http://www.sharecafe.com.au/challenge.asp?a=CSB

Was holding ..... RTL - DML - ADU - CKL .....

So, where's all those gun-traders ... yes, you know 
the ones ...  those skeptix that post, but will not 
dare make a forecast for FEAR of being wrong, nor
post any evidence, that their own trading methods
can actually stand up in any fair competition !~!

You can enter that contest at ANY time, during the
month, so there's no excuse for those gun-traders
not to show us how it's done, properly !~! ... lol ... 

have a great weekend

   paul

P.S. ... got the wooden spoon in the incrediblecharts
          challenge, again this week ... !~! ... 




=====


----------



## wavepicker

yogi-in-oz said:


> ... and at the end of the second week in that contest,
> it seems that we are STILL AHEAD of the pack ... !~!
> 
> http://www.sharecafe.com.au/challenge.asp?a=CSB
> 
> Was holding ..... RTL - DML - ADU - CKL .....
> 
> So, where's all those gun-traders ... yes, you know
> the ones ...  those skeptix that post, but will not
> dare make a forecast for FEAR of being wrong, nor
> post any evidence, that their own trading methods
> can actually stand up in any fair competition !~!
> 
> You can enter that contest at ANY time, during the
> month, so there's no excuse for those gun-traders
> not to show us how it's done, properly !~! ... lol ...
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> P.S. ... got the wooden spoon in the incrediblecharts
> challenge, again this week ... !~! ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====





Congratulations
some get their kicks out of winning the odd contests, others are just happy taking money out of a the market and are happy beating it and their emotions.

What counts in the end is how much $$ lines your pockets....

Next time put your $$ where your mouth is and I for one others would gladly take up your offer


----------



## yogi-in-oz

..... puhleeze do .... we have been through this before with you
and you have not stopped whining since then, claiming that 
you were a gun forex trader and not a share trader ...

..... just line up publicly and enter the share contests as they stand
and take the trades, as you wish ... if you are as good as you 
say are, it will be evident in the results ... 

So, looking forward to seeing those guru-boys entering the ANY
of the trading contests REGULARLY ... but, it just won't happen,
because they live in FEAR of being exposed as lesser traders,
than they claim to be ... !~!

Will you be the first to answer the challenge ... ???

happy days

  paul

P.S. ..... our money is on the line EVERY DAY, backing up our
             analysis for right or wrong ... !~!  Entering the contests
             is simply a convenient way of demonstrating such
             analysis, in a public forum.



=====


----------



## wavepicker

yogi-in-oz said:


> ..... puhleeze do .... we have been through this before with you
> and you have not stopped whining since then, claiming that
> you were a gun forex trader and not a share trader ...
> 
> ..... just line up publicly and enter the share contests as they stand
> and take the trades, as you wish ... if you are as good as you
> say are, it will be evident in the results ...
> 
> So, looking forward to seeing those guru-boys entering the ANY
> of the trading contests REGULARLY ... but, it just won't happen,
> because they live in FEAR of being exposed as lesser traders,
> than they claim to be ... !~!
> 
> Will you be the first to answer the challenge ... ???
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> P.S. ..... our money is on the line EVERY DAY, backing up our
> analysis for right or wrong ... !~!  Entering the contests
> is simply a convenient way of demonstrating such
> analysis, in a public forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Yogi, you make me laugh,  all you do is navigate from one forum to another, enter as many contests as you can, and then when you win one, the whole world has to know how brilliant you and Gann analysis is. Like in gambling if you roll the dice enough times, now and again your number is bound to come up.

Like most Gann analysts, all you ever do is come up with a stack of vague dates, and most of the time NOTHING usually happens. You may as well call out every day of the year. You guys are all full of wind IMO

Will gladly follow up the challenge Yogi, BUT I pick the contest and will let you know when. PS, it won't be just a share contest. It will be a challenge as to who can have the best % return in a 2 month period trading any instrument of your choice, ie Shares, CFD's, Options, futures, FX.

How does that sound Yogi?? Or is 2 months not long enough a period for the planets to align in your favour?


----------



## tech/a

Hell Waves----wont be long and yogi will have you elevated to GURU status.

Same old same old from yogi.

The guy who hasnt got an ego but a thread totally devoted to chest beating.
Now for the inevitable attacks. 

Go for it.


----------



## Kauri

tech/a said:


> Hell Waves----wont be long and yogi will have you elevated to GURU status.
> 
> Same old same old from yogi.
> 
> The guy who hasnt got an ego but a thread totally devoted to chest beating.
> Now for the inevitable attacks.
> 
> Go for it.



 Not quite on the subject but is Yogi the bloke who along with his mate used to/still does run the Perth Traders club?? ... If it is, I think I met you once, at the TradeWinds from memory.
   Cheers
         Kauri


----------



## yogi-in-oz

wavepicker said:


> Yogi, you make me laugh,  all you do is navigate from one forum to another, enter as many contests as you can, and then when you win one, the whole world has to know how brilliant you and Gann analysis is. Like in gambling if you roll the dice enough times, now and again your number is bound to come up.
> 
> Like most Gann analysts, all you ever do is come up with a stack of vague dates, and most of the time NOTHING usually happens. You may as well call out every day of the year. You guys are all full of wind IMO
> 
> Will gladly follow up the challenge Yogi, BUT I pick the contest and will let you know when. PS, it won't be just a share contest. It will be a challenge as to who can have the best % return in a 2 month period trading any instrument of your choice, ie Shares, CFD's, Options, futures, FX.
> 
> How does that sound Yogi?? Or is 2 months not long enough a period for the planets to align in your favour?






========== 

There you go ... you have chickened out of the challenge already ... !~!

That challenge is about SHARE TRADING, period ..... !~!

 ..... as this is a shares forum, let's make it ANY fully paid ASX shares,
over a 2 month period, that's fine here ... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## wavepicker

yogi-in-oz said:


> ==========
> 
> There you go ... you have chickened out of the challenge already ... !~!
> 
> That challenge is about SHARE TRADING, period ..... !~!
> 
> ..... as this is a shares forum, let's make it ANY fully paid ASX shares,
> over a 2 month period, that's fine here ...
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul





Hell Yogi, you can trade whatever you like. I accept your challenge but I want to be be able to trade derivatives over shares or any other instrumnet available to me. I am not a stock picker, I am a trader. 
I mean does it really matter??  I would have thought given the  El Supremo Gann master that your are, that this would be insignificant.

This might be a share forum but there is plenty of derivatives discussion on here.

Always got some excuse Yogi, haven't you??  Full of wind


----------



## yogi-in-oz

tech/a said:


> Hell Waves----wont be long and yogi will have you elevated to GURU status.
> 
> Same old same old from yogi.
> 
> The guy who hasnt got an ego but a thread totally devoted to chest beating.
> Now for the inevitable attacks.
> 
> Go for it.






Why wouldn't there be a response, when you go on the attack, first ...???

... and all that from a pansy, who refuses to enter the ASF monthly contest 
on a regular basis, for FEAR of being exposed as something less, than the
guru trader he professes to be ... !~!

Some people here are asking, "If these gurus are doing ANALYSIS on 
stocks for THEIR OWN TRADES anyway, how much extra time does it
take to post an entry in the trading contest each month ... ???

..... instead they live in the past, living with the FEAR of being exposed
as frauds, in the present ... !~!

..... or the only timeframe, they are NOT expert in trading, just happens
to be the monthly slot ..... give us a break, puhleeze ... !~!

Take a chance and answer the challenge .... the worst you can
do is lose ..... again ... !~!

byeeee

 paul



=====


----------



## wavepicker

yogi-in-oz said:


> ..... or the only timeframe, they are NOT expert in trading, just happens
> to be the monthly slot ..... give us a break, puhleeze ... !~!
> 
> Take a chance and answer the challenge .... the worst you can
> do is lose ..... again ... !~!
> 
> 
> =====




It's not a question be bing EXPERT astroboy. It's a question of % returns. You see the difference between you Gann boys and others, is that you guys have this "obsession" about being right. Being right is more important making $$ is the message I hear from you.  

Once again I lay my challenge to you guys down, enter a contest whereby the winner is the one who has the greatest % return in a 2 month period irrespective of what instrument is traded and how many losses or trades one has taken. I don't have time to scan 3000 stocks, I only look at 3-4 instruments tops.

The markets serve only one purpose, they are there to make money. I mean what other use can they possibly have??  Not everyone wants to be like you and just be right, then come out and say "Whoa, look how good I am!!" (which seems quite typical of Gann exponents I must add)after winning a stock picking contest once every 3-4 years.

After all the astro analysis, EW analysis, Cycles Analysis, whatever, all the counts in the end is how $$ much lines your pockets.

So c'mon astroboy, have you got what it takes??


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Maybe a moderator could tabulate the results for the participants and keep it interesting for the crowd of betters.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

wavepicker said:


> It's not a question be bing EXPERT astroboy. It's a question of % returns. You see the difference between you Gann boys and others, is that you guys have this "obsession" about being right. Being right is more important making $$ is the message I hear from you.
> 
> Once again I lay my challenge to you guys down, enter a contest whereby the winner is the one who has the greatest % return in a 2 month period irrespective of what instrument is traded and how many losses or trades one has taken. I don't have time to scan 3000 stocks, I only look at 3-4 instruments tops.
> 
> The markets serve only one purpose, they are there to make money. I mean what other use can they possibly have??  Not everyone wants to be like you and just be right, then come out and say "Whoa, look how good I am!!" (which seems quite typical of Gann exponents I must add)after winning a stock picking contest once every 3-4 years.
> 
> After all the astro analysis, EW analysis, Cycles Analysis, whatever, all the counts in the end is how $$ much lines your pockets.
> 
> So c'mon astroboy, have you got what it takes??




..... answer a challenge with a challenge ... that's the easy way to
get off the hook !~!

Sure, there's NO question about the function of the markets ... that's
not an issue here .....

... the only question is this ... when are you guys going to answer the
ORIGINAL challenge here ... ???

That is trading in fully paid SHARES ONLY, over ANY timeframe, 
in ANY public forum contest ...  it has NOT happened to date 
and it is unlikely, that they will ever meet that challenge, because
these guru-boys are FEARFUL of being exposed, as trading frauds !~!

Not having the time to analyze the markets we are trading is a lame
excuse, as supposedly you are doing the analysis anyway, that is if you
REALLY trade at all ... so how long does it take to post that choice ... ???

... so please meet the ORIGINAL challenge or leave this thread in peace.

have a great weekend

      paul



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Magdoran said:


> Good point ..... you’re right, there are times when price is more compelling than time, quite true – the art is in knowing which to use and when, separately or in tandem.  But there are times when time is in my view the dominant factor.
> 
> The key above all of this for me though is PATTERN.  It is a holistic approach.  This is where Yogi and I seem to differ, my understanding is that he trades purely on time (although I am thinking about this viewpoint – I just don’t fully understand it yet).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mag






Hi Mag,

Just wanted to clarify the point, that you made above and share
some other stuff in general terms, relating to TIME and PRICE ..... 

..... while our analysis of TIME and PRICE is done separately, 
they are "married together" on the chart, with analysis of one
axis complementing and confirming the other, in an effort to
optimise our trade entries and exits.

As stated previously in this forum, the reasons for analyzing 
TIME and PRiCE separately, go like this:

TIME is CONSTANT and therefore easier to evaluate, by way of
astroanalysis, using the cosmic clock ... TIME axis measures TIME only.

By contrast, PRICE is always a VARIANT and therefore much more
difficult to analyze ... PRICE is a measure of MARKET SENTIMENT 
and all the human emotions, that are involved in trading a particular
market.

If we just look at XJO chart from 13032003 low, we can see how MARKET
SENTIMENT has been positive ..... and in many markets, that sentiment
can march on for a very long time, much to the chagrin of many traders,
as a stock continues to rally, after we have bailed out.

Trading just on analysis of the TIME axis may be possible, as we will often
get the date (WHEN to trade) correct, but the direction (sentiment) may
be wrong ... !~!

Ignoring MARKET SENTIMENT (price) is a perilous exercise, as if our regular
TA is seriously out of sync with our astroanalysis, then the market will likely
continue in the same direction, instead of reversing, as expected.

So, in short, our astroanalysis on the TIME axis is used to confirm our
regular TA on the PRICE axis, in any market ... and unlike EW, Gann's
astrostuff for time and Gann's mechanical approach for price offer us
INDEPENDENT methodologies in our analysis. That means, when they 
agree, it is quite likely, that we are on a winner !~!

More later.

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## hissho

any update on XJO yogi?

thanks a lot
hissho


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EPE ..... by way of example, here's some simple MECHANICAL analysis,
for BOTH TIME and price, using a 50% Gann retracement:

High = 22102004 = 43 cents

Low = 15022007 =  2.2 cents

Range = 846 days = 40.8 cents

50% retracement targets =   TIME = 15022007 + 423 days = 14042008
                                   =  PRICE = .022+ .204 = .225 ...................   

Attached chart shows a dotted blue triangle, anticipating
the mean rate of recovery from the lower edge of a price
action ellipse.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Welcome to the site Trader Paul. 

Can you post a chart without the attachment?


----------



## wayneL

Trader Paul = Yogi?


----------



## Trader Paul

.... that's correct Wayne ... Joe asked me to establish another account,
while he checked out why attachments could not be posted, using the
original account ..... see thread on posting attachments ..... 

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

.... not sure if this will work, Snake.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Yogi, thanks for the chart. 

Interesting charting indeed.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trader Paul said:


> .... not sure if this will work, Snake.




Great Chart Paul.

very nice to see Gann being used in professional way.

Mag, and your self are great to have in this forum.

that is based on the Gann circle chat?


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Trade_It,

Many thanks for your kind words.

Chart was done, using the standard Gann-related 
tools supplied in Metastock ..... 

Vertical lines are longer-term time cycles and the 
"circle" was done, using the ellipse tool and literally
fitting the established price curve to anticipate the
rate of recovery, ahead ... this simply helps us to
identify a longer-term trading pattern ... in this case,
starting with the highs, in 2004.

have a great weekend

     paul




=====


----------



## tech/a

What happened?


----------



## rub92me

Well, we have been told that astrotraders like the facts as they are!  I'm sure there's a few 'skeptix' among them too that are ahead of this position in the competition


----------



## wavepicker

Looks like the Astrologer opened his trap just a fraction too quick.  That’s what happens when you think you are Gann resurrected. Ohhh well…. Back to deciphering the Sepherial and Tunnel Thru The Air Trader Paul!!

Better luck next time.   

PS, I think you should take notice of Mags Geometric style. It’s the best demonstration of Gann Analysis I have seen, that’s not to say what you are doing has no merit at all, but consistency is the key, and from what I have seen, your approach is better than what we mere  E wavers are capable of doing 


In you very words:   byeeeeeeeeeeee…..


----------



## Magdoran

wavepicker said:


> Looks like the Astrologer opened his trap just a fraction too quick.  That’s what happens when you think you are Gann resurrected. Ohhh well…. Back to deciphering the Sepherial and Tunnel Thru The Air Trader Paul!!
> 
> Better luck next time.
> 
> PS, I think you should take notice of Mags Geometric style. It’s the best demonstration of Gann Analysis I have seen, that’s not to say what you are doing has no merit at all, but consistency is the key, and from what I have seen, your approach is better than what we mere  E wavers are capable of doing
> 
> 
> In you very words:   byeeeeeeeeeeee…..



Hi Guys,


Just wanted to say something… even the best trader can only evaluate the probabilities, and will still make calls that looked good at the time only to see the market do something completely different.

While I agree with wavepicker’s comment on consistency, something all of the committed traders strive for, I really don’t want to get into a “mine’s better than yours” style of conversation.  

For what it’s worth, I do suspect that there is merit in Yogi’s style (while I still don’t fully understand it).  

I think what is important is finding something that works for you, and the ongoing comparisons are probably not helpful since all approaches have their strengths and weaknesses.

So, I’m fully aware that there are shortcomings with any style, and I find this in my own approach all the time.

What may be better is a respectful and constructive approach to this.  In my view Yogi’s style is sometimes breathtaking in its effectiveness (although we don’t see all that is going on), and sometimes just seems to miss totally.  I don’t understand why this is, but success or failure at different times doesn’t mean there isn’t something of value to be obtained, but it also shows that any approach has deficiencies, and in relying on one style alone, unless you just want to trade those set ups only, this may limit your understanding of the market…

Hence I still think there is a lot of merit also in Elliott Wave styles too.

Why don’t we all agree to look at the various styles constructively?


Kind Regards


Magdoran


----------



## tech/a

Sure no problem.

So rather than just posting for all to see winning trades.
Post ALL trades using the method.Then a balanced view can be taken.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

wavepicker said:


> Looks like the Astrologer opened his trap just a fraction too quick.  That’s what happens when you think you are Gann resurrected. Ohhh well…. Back to deciphering the Sepherial and Tunnel Thru The Air Trader Paul!!
> 
> Better luck next time.
> 
> PS, I think you should take notice of Mags Geometric style. It’s the best demonstration of Gann Analysis I have seen, that’s not to say what you are doing has no merit at all, but consistency is the key, and from what I have seen, your approach is better than what we mere  E wavers are capable of doing
> 
> 
> In you very words:   byeeeeeeeeeeee…..




I second that WP,

Viva Magdoran!!!!!!!


----------



## Trader Paul

Yes Mag, 

It's typical of the skeptix ... as previously stated, they will not dare to enter
the monthly competition here, themselves ... for fear of being exposed as
lesser traders, than they make out to be ... !~!

Sure, LMP had a dry well and the market punished it accordingly ... that
happens sometimes, that's trading ... any minor loss on LMP was more 
than compensated by all the other winners over the past month, anyway !~!

..... and, at least we are in there EVERY month, for ALL to see, right or wrong ... 

So, the challenge is still there for the skeptix ... show your face, with
an entry here EVERY month and let's see if YOUR results are REALLY
any better ... 

..... just SAYING so, doesn't cut it ... !~! 

Their reluctance to enter after many challenges, just proves the point,
that they fear exposure as dud traders.

happy days

 paul




=====


----------



## rub92me

As per the end of June, the 6 months rolling results ladder put together by 2020hindsight shows you in position 124 out of a total of 184. I'm a skeptic. I even know how to spell it. : I'm almost 100 positions in front of you, and it will look even better once updated for the end of July. And I'm doing this just for fun. Imagine if I took this seriously


----------



## Trader Paul

Congratulations ..... !~! .....


----------



## tech/a

Interesting results for the 6 mths.

Only 12 of 184 people out performed the market in that period.
Market rose 11.5% Janurary to June.
In a time where market conditions were extremely bullish.

Thats only 7% of entrants.


----------



## Trader Paul

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Looking into 2007 ..... here's some astroanalysis, that
> previews the year ahead and which sectors are likely to
> perform better than the rest ... you can find it, at:
> 
> 
> Looking Into 2007 .....
> 
> We also take a look at some key dates, where some hidden
> details, about past deals may come back to haunt our
> Federal Government.
> 
> enjoy the read
> 
> yogi






Hi folks,

Today, marks 120 days from the nost significant astorevent in 2007.

Now, without any doubt, the biggest astrological event in 2007, will
take place, around 09-10 December 2007, when we will see a stellium
of planets in Sagittarius, focused on the Galactic Centre, at
27 degrees Sagittarius ... (more details at link, in post above).

That day, our Moon will trigger this monster conjunction, between
transiting Jupiter (expansive), Pluto (hidden, underground, explosive)
and the Galactic Centre (Centre of Universe) ... with so much energy
focused in Sagittarius, a fiery outcome could be the result.

..... it would not be surprising to see another big event, around 
93 degrees west (?) ... like the recent bridge collapse in USA, earlier
this month ... whatever happens, it should be BIG news and it
would not be surprising to see the Pope hisself, involved (???)

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Today, marks 120 days from the nost significant astorevent in 2007.
> 
> Now, without any doubt, the biggest astrological event in 2007, will
> take place, around 09-10 December 2007, when we will see a stellium
> of planets in Sagittarius, focused on the Galactic Centre, at
> 27 degrees Sagittarius ... (more details at link, in post above).
> 
> That day, our Moon will trigger this monster conjunction, between
> transiting Jupiter (expansive), Pluto (hidden, underground, explosive)
> and the Galactic Centre (Centre of Universe) ... with so much energy
> focused in Sagittarius, a fiery outcome could be the result.
> 
> ..... it would not be surprising to see another big event, around
> 93 degrees west (?) ... like the recent bridge collapse in USA, earlier
> this month ... whatever happens, it should be BIG news and it
> would not be surprising to see the Pope hisself, involved (???)
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




13 August 2007

..... so, let's talk about "Big" events.

A couple of recent examples that come to mind:

Jupiter = BIG

Jupiter 28-29 degrees Libra = a "BIG" air event = Hurricane Wilma
... most intense hurricane EVER, in the Atlantic Basin !~!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Wilma

..... "BIG" enough for you, then ... ???

---

Jupiter = BIG

Jupiter 28-29 degrees Scorpio = a "BIG" water event

= A "BIG" 8.3 earthquake off North Japan, resulting
in two (small) tsunamis

... "BIG" enough for you ... ???

http://www.drgeorgepc.com/Tsunami2006Kurils.html

(Our forecast for this quake had the location correct,
but a week too early, on 07 Nov 2006 ... on that date,
there was a small 2.3 quake, felt near Melbourne ... on
the same longitude as the quake in Japan, 1 week later
153 degrees east.)

-----

Now, back to 09-10 December 2007 and Jupiter is in the
latter part of 27 degrees Sagittarius, conjunct Pluto
and Galactic Centre, with a Moon transit, as a trigger.

If we go along with an "BIG" event, using the element
of the sign (as shown above)... then, Jupiter being in
the late degrees of Sagittarius should bring us a
"BIG FIRE" event ... Jupiter also relates to religious
affairs and Sagittarius, the law .....

..... maybe others here, would like to add their own
interpretations to the nature of this event.

======

All the stuff posted is based on our own
research ..... you may remember, for example:

Mars transits Galactic Centre .....
Pope rushed to hospital ... 1 Feb 2005

---


http://www.newsday.com/news/nationworld/wire/sns-ap-pope-chronology,0,7262482,pr\
\
int.story

Must go now ... very tired.

happy days

paul


----------



## moneymajix

TraderPaul

Please keep the astro stuff coming.

I find it very interesting.


cheers



http://severe.worldweather.org/tc/cgn/index.html


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DOW ... looking for 2 positive cycles on Friday 26102007, to bring
some short-term relief to current market sentiment ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Evangeline

HI Paul, I'm new to investing in the Stockmarket, but not new to Astrology and have been anticipating the upcoming Jupiter/Pluto/Galactic Centre for a long time now.  Very powerful stuff...can't help but feel this whole period leading up to the December stellium is part and parcel of it....look at the fires in California atm.

Jupiter/Pluto is also associated with wealth ... do you see this conjunction as bringing new highs to the stockmarket?   Hmmmm.  I have north node at 26 Sag and Mercury opposite at 26 Gemini ...  

I know you look at cycles for various stocks.  How do you see ADI and the aussie jvp's going?  Would be most grateful for any of your insights....


Eva


----------



## Trader Paul

Evangeline said:


> Hi Paul, I'm new to investing in the Stockmarket, but not new to Astrology and have been anticipating the upcoming Jupiter/Pluto/Galactic Centre for a long time now.  Very powerful stuff...can't help but feel this whole period leading up to the December stellium is part and parcel of it....look at the fires in California atm.
> 
> Jupiter/Pluto is also associated with wealth ... do you see this conjunction as bringing new highs to the stockmarket?   Hmmmm.  I have north node at 26 Sag and Mercury opposite at 26 Gemini ...
> 
> I know you look at cycles for various stocks.  How do you see ADI and the aussie jvp's going?  Would be most grateful for any of your insights....
> 
> 
> Eva






Hi Eva,

..... Evangeline reminds me of the famous astrologer Evangeline Adams,
who wrote the "Bowl of Heaven" (???) ... some of those astrologers of
that era, were VERY CLEVER people ... !~!

Adams. Alan Leo, Sepharial, C E O Carter, Raphael, Johndro, even Gann
himself and many others made significant contributions, to what we 
now know as financial astrology ..... truly amazing stuff !~!

Agree with you, that the fires in California may just be the start of the
fiery events to come in USA ( see previous posts).

If that time does prove to be a high in the markets, then the Jupiter/Pluto
conjunction may bring a BIG fiery event, due to Jupiter's part in Sagittarius
being a fire sign and ruled by Jupiter .... 

..... and as Pluto can be explosive, with underground or  hidden issues, it 
is also likely to be NEGATIVE ... so typical of Pluto ...

(Saddam found in a hole in the ground, when Mars/Pluto conjunct)

We also see Saturn in a 109 degree aspect (tredecile) to 
Jupiter/Pluto conjunction, as well ..... meaning some BIG changes
in USA or around meridian, 158 degrees east.

Mars is within orb of another difficult quindecile or 165 degree aspect, 
which sets up more negative energy, going into that December timeframe.

More on ADI and others, later ..... 

happy days

  paul

P.S. ..... my own Jupiter is on 26 Sag and my ASC on 27 Geminii,  so we
            are both due for some BIG news in early December 2007, yes??



 =====


----------



## Evangeline

Thanks Paul....Wow...you are having a jupiter return just as jupiter conjuncts pluto on the GC...hopefully that will be positive...but with pluto it could be interpreted as the wrath (pluto) of God (Jupiter)....

I am certainly hoping for a bit of upside ....Pluto opposite my mercury has been pretty heavy going the last year... and the north node is generally thought to have a beneficial aspect.  

I'm feeling a pretty strong sense of destiny atm with all this action on my node.....and crossing my fingers lol

Eva


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi Evangeline,

 .... with your north node on GC, i would expect that you have 
a strong sense of spirituality and well-developed intuition, too ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

Paul , any idea of a service that caters for Australian stocks :
incorporation dates : first trade dates : original birthname 
It would  be helpful to obtain accurate imfo . using NAB as an example we can see the incorporation date 6231893 but I would like to refine this further using hourly co ordinates . the ascendant for 6231893 12.00pm 00 comes in at 0 deg  aries 48 mins . 1440 mins in a daily cycle and 4 mins is equal to 1 degree . usually I calculate the ascendant at 12.00pm 00 mins but it would be more helpful if I could obtain a more accurate natal reading . 
if you could help me with this please send me a private email as 7792 is out of action .

Kind Regards Grant


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi Grant,

First trade dates are available on ASX website, under "company details"
and accurate float times are recorded in the official listing notice, posted 
as an individual company announcement ..... usually a couple of days, 
BEFORE listing .....

... but the rest is much more difficult to access ... and for our trading 
purposes, not really necessary, either ... using incorporation dates and 
times is waaaay too time-consuming and their accuracy is ALWAYS 
questionable ..... it's always better to use the KISS principle !~!

Using cabalistic evaluation of the company name may also be helpful for 
some traders, BUT then there is some subjective calls, with regard to
various methodologies and again, it can soak up a lot of TIME.

have a great weekend

      paul



=====


----------



## Evangeline

Hey Paul

I noticed on hc that you had looked at the cycles (do you mean transits ??) for EKA.  I have cast a chart (using a midday asc......it has to be between 9 and 5..) for EKA based on the day they listed with the ASX.  Is this what you take it from?

Looking at it....it has a sun/pluto conjunct in sag, straddling the GC...at 24 and 29 respectively...interesting....should be positive with jupiter going through until late december I would have thought.

I look at your analysis on hc....

2-5 Nov...2 pos cycles....I am assuming this is the yearly transit of the sun over eka's jupiter at 11 scorpio?

Then I can't see anything too negative in the transits on the 4th and 12th though.  You are using some other technique?

On the 23rd through to 26th November, jupiter conjuncts eka's pluto and really from that time through till around the 20th December....is transitting the eka jupiter/pluto conjunct on GC.  I see this as pretty significant.....with mercury and the sun transiting 24 - 29 sag around 17th - 22nd....

I have no understanding of Gann...but just looking at transits...progressions not too significant as it is only 2 years since listing...

Fascinating that eka has these strong solar connections with pluto and the gc I must say!

Any feedback most appreciated!  

Eva


----------



## Trader Paul

Evangeline said:


> I noticed on hc that you had looked at the cycles (do you mean transits ??) for EKA.  I have cast a chart (using a midday asc......it has to be between 9 and 5..) for EKA based on the day they listed with the ASX.  Is this what you take it from?
> 
> Looking at it....it has a sun/pluto conjunct in sag, straddling the GC...at 24 and 29 respectively...interesting....should be positive with jupiter going through until late december I would have thought.
> 
> 2-5 Nov...2 pos cycles....I am assuming this is the yearly transit of the sun over eka's jupiter at 11 scorpio?
> 
> Then I can't see anything too negative in the transits on the 4th and 12th though.  You are using some other technique?
> 
> On the 23rd through to 26th November, jupiter conjuncts eka's pluto and really from that time through till around the 20th December....is transitting the eka jupiter/pluto conjunct on GC.  I see this as pretty significant.....with mercury and the sun transiting 24 - 29 sag around 17th - 22nd....
> 
> I have no understanding of Gann...but just looking at transits...progressions not too significant as it is only 2 years since listing...
> 
> Fascinating that eka has these strong solar connections with pluto and the gc I must say!
> 
> Any feedback most appreciated!
> 
> Eva






Hi Evangeline,

EKA, for example, had an announcement on 19122005
 "Admission to Official List", to say it would be listed:

1pm EDST on Monday 21st December 2005 (summer solstice)

http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/d949594448ac8b51b4d980a99ab0499e/ASX-EKA-309379.pdf

..... BUT, transits are only a small part of Gann's astrostuff !~!

For the rest, just google Gann, Johndro and Sepharial ... and you will find
a mine (Pluto), full of valuable information, helping you bring the geometry
and mathematics of God's cosmic clock, into perspective for trading
purposes.

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Evangeline

Hi Paul

I noticed your analysis of EKA on hc the other day.....

I cast a chart for eka based on it listing date....and noticed that the sun and pluto...at 29 and 24 degrees of sag respectively.....straddle the GC and are being transitted by pluto and upcoming jupiter.....feel this must be promising.  Any thoughts?  I gather that your forecast of positive news from 2-5 Nov must be related to the sun's yearly transit of eka jupiter in scorpio at 11?

Also checked out adi's chart...much older company.....with neptune (ruling oil and gas) at 20 sag!   Jupiter is now at 20 sag......and jupiter is the trad ruler of pisces and hence also of oil and gas (indeed is referred to as a giant gas-body)...I am hoping that things auger well for the jvp with these jupiter transits.....

I think I will now have a look at AUT..

cheers
EVA


----------



## Evangeline

sorry...stuffed up and thought previous post didn't get through.....shall look up that date for eka....thanks
Eva


----------



## gazelle

Thanks Paul ,  accuracy of imformation is difficult to acquire although I  know there is a guy in the states called Munkasey who has a timeline of accurate natal and incorporation dates somettimes down to the hour  at a cost . locating this detail of imformation for Australian stocks is quite another story .


----------



## Trader Paul

gazelle said:


> Thanks Paul ,  accuracy of imformation is difficult to acquire although I  know there is a guy in the states called Munkasey who has a timeline of accurate natal and incorporation dates somettimes down to the hour  at a cost . locating this detail of imformation for Australian stocks is quite another story .






Hi Gazelle,

Actually met Michael personally in London, but his work has NOTHING 
to offer Aussie traders, unfortunately ... 

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## Evangeline

Hi Paul

How do you find those announcements which give you the actual time of listing like that one for eka

I have been trying to find them to no avail....am particularly interested atm in australian renewable fuels.....do you happen to know what time they were listed?

Thanks
Eva


----------



## johnsymonds

The first trade time for ARW was 1PM (AEST), 5 May 2005.  

With all ASX listed first trade charts I personally would put the birth place as Sydney.

Cheers
John


----------



## Trader Paul

Evangeline said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> How do you find those announcements which give you the actual time of listing like that one for eka
> 
> I have been trying to find them to no avail....am particularly interested atm in australian renewable fuels.....do you happen to know what time they were listed?
> 
> Thanks
> Eva





 

Hi Evangaline,

.... just change the company code in the link below, to 
retrieve the desired listing(date only, no time), from ASX:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...mpanyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=0

... or for both, time and date of listing, just go to:

http://stocknessmonster.com

Punch in ARW for news:

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-history?S=ARW&E=ASX&Year=2005

.....and go back to the second post:

        "Admission to Official List "

http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/85bf53aa59f4da148357a4947a0c4e35/ASX-ARW-289309.pdf

..... and repeat the process for any other stock codes ..... 

have a great day

   paul


----------



## gazelle

Yogi I am trying to establish the Ascendant for St George Bank but need to tighten things up a bit . The earliest registration date is 171992 with locality Kogarah NSW . Those details are fine , the only missing componet is the time of registration , I could round this off to 12.00pm 00 hr but as the earth moves 1 deg every 4 mins the end result could be out considerably . 
Accuracy of data is probably quite hard to obtain so I have used 10.00 as an ( arbitary figure ) this works out to 0 deg Vi 41 mins . 

Any advice is appreciated .


----------



## Evangeline

Hi Paul et al

Thanks for the info.....been looking again at the oz chart for federation....it has the sag stellium in 8th house with jupiter at 25 degrees sag (same as you!) conjunct mercury at 27 sag.....

It occurred to me it would be a good time to invest (8th house) in what you believe in (mercury/jupiter in sag)

Another thing....I discovered that ARW was incorporated (as distinct from listed on asx) at an earlier date....giving it a chiron/mars conjunct in sag on the galactic centre....kind of an 'environmental warrior' according to Barbara Hand Clow's interpretation of Mars/Chiron....and the fact it is on the GC would only heighten that....

Anyway I have taken a punt on ARW....hoping that they will get their new plant off the ground in new mexico where biodiesel is mandated and tallow is a prohibited export - protecting it from chinese demand pushing up the price.  Bill Richardson...the governor of nm and presidental candidate for the democrats...is right behind the new biodiesel plant....interesting...

Any thoughts Paul?


----------



## Trader Paul

yogi-in-oz said:


> Posted 21 May 2007:
> 
> Gann's astrostuff is based on very accurate & God-given,
> planetary movements, that have been in force  MILLIONS
> of years ... in reallity, the planets of our solar system are
> really a cosmic clock, that NO MAN can CHANGE ... !~!
> 
> In proper financial astrology, there's NO MAN-MADE
> interpretations involved ... instead, we only use VERY
> SIMPLE mathematics and geometry, from the Pythagorean
> schools .... all stuff that is evident in the Bible, too ... and
> for more info, read Pythagoras' "Music of the Spheres."
> 
> -----
> 
> Just want to share Gann's Mechanical Stuff .....
> ...... as a  backup our astrotools:
> 
> (To keep the calculations ahead simple, we employ a
> factor of +/- 1 day, at the target dates. It IS possible
> to be more accurate, but it requires considerably
> more complex calculations and that effort is unlikely
> to be substantially rewarded. )
> 
> Okay ... so, let's put the bulk of the planetary stuff aside
> and just consider something, we all know as accepted
> fact  ... the APPARENT movement of our Sun or Earth's
> 360 degree orbit around the Sun, in 365.25 days.
> 
> XJO ... 13 March 2003 = 2693 and XJO market low
> 
> XJO ... 10  May 2005 =  pullback low
> 
> XJO ... 09  May 2006 = high in 1H 2006 = 5406 and
> 1154 days from 13032003 low. If we project
> a 50% (577 days) Gann time factor, from
> 09052006, ahead ... 1154 +577 = 1732
> *13032003 + 1732 days = 09-10122007 and
> exactly the time of the Jupiter/Pluto cojunction !~!*
> 
> 
> XJO ... 10 November 2006 = Sun is 180 degree or
> DIRECTLY OPPOSITE to position, on 09 May 2006
> and market breaks above 5406, after a pullback
> over the past 6 months.
> 
> XJO ... 09 May 2007 = 6382 ... so far the market high
> for 2007 and 1518 days out from 13032003 low.
> 
> 6382 being just 4 points shy of 1000 points beyond
> another milestone, that we also forecast, using
> Gann's work ... XJO = 5386
> 
> XJO 5386 was reached on 10052006 (surprise !~!)
> ... high 5406 and closed at 5352.
> 
> 5386 was DOUBLE the 13032003 low ... and
> it took another 180 degrees movent of our Sun,
> before the market would recover and break above
> that critical level ... !~!
> 
> So, what now Gannsters ... ???
> 
> If we consider the nearby astrostuff for XJO, we
> will likely see our market, trade strongly especially
> on 06-07 June 2007 ... testing the highs ???
> 
> 08 June 2007 ... expecting a significant negative
> cycle to hit XJO .....
> 
> ... and *180 solar days later*, a time cycle is
> expected for XJO, right when our significant astro
> -event comes into play ... *09-10 December 2007  !~! *
> 
> Now, not only do we have Gann's astrotools pointing to
> that event, we also have some simple mechanical tools
> pointing to that time-frame, as well ..... that's two
> COMPLETELY  DIFFERENT approaches in our analysis !~!
> 
> If the  expected rally, in early June fails to make any
> significant gains, then the uncertainty ahead of the
> coming Aussie elections may be enough to drive the
> markets down ... having said that, we fully expect
> mid-October 2007 to produce a rally, just as we
> had in February 2007, though it may be short-lived,
> with another negative cycle coming in, at the end
> of October 2007.
> 
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> ====






Hi folks,

.... so, it's history now ... how the markets fell like a stone from the
11122007 high, downwards until 18122007 ... losing 580 points along
the way, including the biggest one day loss for XJO in 2007, on 17122007 !~!

So, the outcome with regard to December market timing was good, 
especially as the analysis above was posted, way back, on 21 May 2007 !~!

Happy New Year

   paul



=====


----------



## The Barbarian Investor

I thought this was a post about Astroturf (Dyslexia you see)..but its even more bizare WTF 
Interesting posts..but beyond me


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

As requested, here's our brief astroanalysis of 2008 ..... 

..... see pdf file, below ... "Looking into 2008 ... "

happy new year

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

XAO/XJO astroanalysis ... both use the same time cycles 
and the critical dates for 2008 should be, as follows:

        07012008 ... minor and positive

        14012008 ... significant and positive 

     18-21012008 ... minor and positive news

 1801-08022008 ... an underlying negative cycle, for
                   hitechs and biotechs, particularly???

     06-08022008 ... 3 cycles to bring positive news/moves.

     03-06032008 ... news should trigger a STRONG move

        07032008 ... negative spotlight on XJO

     25-26032008 ... 2 cycles with negative news

     04-07042008 ... positive spotlight on XJO ... 

        11042008 ... positive news driving now

        14042008 ... difficult cycle here

        21042008 ... positive cycle ... forex-driven ???

        25042008 ... difficult news expected = flat trading???

More later .....

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit

Hi Paul,

I must admit that i am scepticle of your techniques (i'm scepticle of most things), however, i am interested and would like to see it put to the test.

Would you be willing to select your ten best stocks for 2008, along with Astro reasoning so we can evaluate this technique at the end of 2008.

I think it would be an interesting experiment and maybe folks like myself who know nothing about your techniques could learn from this trial. If possible could we have a price update on the first day of each month?

I see your posts regularly but i would like something solid to gauge it by.

Looking forward to your 10 stocks and reasoning.

JW


----------



## lioness

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> XAO/XJO astroanalysis ... both use the same time cycles
> and the critical dates for 2008 should be, as follows:
> 
> 07012008 ... minor and positive
> 
> 14012008 ... significant and positive
> 
> 18-21012008 ... minor and positive news
> 
> 1801-08022008 ... an underlying negative cycle, for
> hitechs and biotechs, particularly???
> 
> 06-08022008 ... 3 cycles to bring positive news/moves.
> 
> 03-06032008 ... news should trigger a STRONG move
> 
> 07032008 ... negative spotlight on XJO
> 
> 25-26032008 ... 2 cycles with negative news
> 
> 04-07042008 ... positive spotlight on XJO ...
> 
> 11042008 ... positive news driving now
> 
> 14042008 ... difficult cycle here
> 
> 21042008 ... positive cycle ... forex-driven ???
> 
> 25042008 ... difficult news expected = flat trading???
> 
> More later .....
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====





Paul,

I noticed your report states INP will do well in 2008. Do you mind doing an astroanalysis on that thread please. 

I have followed your stuff and find it useful.

Many thanks.


----------



## Trader Paul

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I must admit that i am scepticle of your techniques (i'm scepticle of most things), however, i am interested and would like to see it put to the test.
> 
> Would you be willing to select your ten best stocks for 2008, along with Astro reasoning so we can evaluate this technique at the end of 2008.
> 
> I think it would be an interesting experiment and maybe folks like myself who know nothing about your techniques could learn from this trial. If possible could we have a price update on the first day of each month?
> 
> I see your posts regularly but i would like something solid to gauge it by.
> 
> Looking forward to your 10 stocks and reasoning.
> 
> JW






Hi JW,

Due to time constraints on this end, it is not possible to do as
you have suggested ... however, some astroanalysis for many
companies, has already been posted, at:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/blog.php?u=9002

Please feel free to follow them up, at your own convenience.

Will continue to post others, as they come to hand and should
finish the year, with the time cycles posted for many more than
you have requested, anyway ... 

happy trading

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

lioness said:


> Paul,
> 
> I noticed your report states INP will do well in 2008. Do you mind doing an astroanalysis on that thread please.
> 
> I have followed your stuff and find it useful.
> 
> Many thanks.






Hi lioness,

INP ... should be a very strong finisher in December 2008,
so watch for more details, on the INP thread ..... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit

Thanks Paul,

I'll have a look at the link you have provided.


JW


----------



## Trader Paul

*WARNING: Astrostuff ahead .....*



Hi folks,

With regard to TIME CYCLES posted for individual stocks, some traders 
have asked how to interpret Gann's astroanalysis  ... and it's really quite
easy.

Markets can only move in 2 directions ... ie ... up or down ... yes???

When a positive time cycle comes into play, then we may expect
market sentiment towards a particular stock to be positive 
and price will likely rally .....

..... likewise, when negative time cycles fall into place, then
we may espect market sentiment towards the stock to be 
negative and the price will likely fall ..... too easy, eh???

Now, there's a PRICE axis on every chart and a TIME axis that is 
rarely analyzed by most chartists ... even though by nature, it 
is CONSTANT and therefore easier to analyze.

So, by using Gann's astroanalysis of the TIME axis, we can DOUBLE 
the amount of relevant information coming out of any chart, but 
unlike PRICE, the TIME axis can be forecast ahead, more easily ... 

If we use astroanalysis to CONFIRM our regular TA, then we have 
a technical indicator, that is INDEPENDENT of variable price data.

Astroanalysis of the markets was developed early last century, so 
for truckloads of information, just google WD Gann and Sepharial.

A$40.oo ephemeris is used to determine, whether time cycles will 
likely be positive or negative.

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## josjes

Hi Paul

I wonder if you would care to do Astrostuff for Gold price, where is it heading in the 2 weeks and 3 -6 months from now. I have been accumulating gold for the last 2 months but has been put off adding to new position these past 2 weeks as it's climbing in a straight line. Will there be a chance of short term correction soon ?

Thank you.


----------



## treefrog

Trader Paul said:


> *WARNING: Astrostuff ahead .....*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> With regard to TIME CYCLES posted for individual stocks, some traders
> have asked how to interpret Gann's astroanalysis  ... and it's really quite
> easy.
> 
> Markets can only move in 2 directions ... ie ... up or down ... yes???
> 
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




no paul - disagree - been trading fer years and definately there are three dirrections - up, down and sideways

most traders have entries and stops based on these three dirrections


----------



## Trader Paul

treefrog said:


> no paul - disagree - been trading fer years and definately there are three dirrections - up, down and sideways
> 
> most traders have entries and stops based on these three dirrections






Hi treefrog,

 ..... sideways is *NOT MOVING* ...  therefore, there's "definately" only 2 ways or "dirrections"
a market will MOVE and they are UP or DOWN ... !~!

have a great weekend

   paul


----------



## treefrog

Trader Paul said:


> Hi treefrog,
> 
> ..... sideways is *NOT MOVING* ...  therefore, there's "definately" only 2 ways or "dirrections"
> a market will MOVE and they are UP or DOWN ... !~!
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul




sorry - its not moving sideways only when time stops


----------



## Trader Paul

treefrog said:


> sorry - its not moving sideways only when time stops




*TIME never stops*, so if a stock is (apparently) moving sideways, it's PRICE
that has STOPPED MOVING, treefrog ... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## treefrog

Trader Paul said:


> *TIME never stops*, so if a stock is (apparently) moving sideways, it's PRICE
> that has STOPPED MOVING, treefrog ...
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




yes, that was a bit obscure of me, I thought that time didn't stop was a given

I also assumed that as this site is about stocks that it was appropriate to point out there are three ways they can be profitably traded

long (instument moves up with time)
sideways (instrument moves sideways with time - ie it stays nominally at the same level as time passes)
short (instument moves down with time) 

so, does gann's astro system include a method for actively and profitably trading sideways or just if they move up and perhaps down

here's an example of the terminology used on this planet

Jordan Times
Tuesday, October 3, 2006

Amman bourse trading sideways in bid to establish new base 

and to quote from *Real World Tales of Famous Investment Advisors, Techniques, and Risk*"At the same trading conference I mentioned above, Alex Elder also had a few words to say about Gann. Apparently, Elder met with Gann's son, who said that his father had been unable to support his family by trading. That's worth saying again: according to his son, Gann was unable to support his family by trading! Instead, Gann earned his living by writing and selling instructional courses. When Gann died in the 1950's, his estate, including his house, was valued at slightly over $100,000. In today's money, that wouldn't be so bad, but remember this guy was supposed to be a magical trader, not just a successful newsletter writer, and $100,000 ain't $50,000,000. Draw your own conclusions."

perhaps Gann didn't make any money from trading astro stuff because he also found it difficult to comprehend that money can be made and lost from instuments moving sideways


----------



## Trader Paul

Yeah, yeah, yeah, ... we have heard it all before, treefrog .. and that is
simply what that piece was ... just hearsay ... NO documentary evidence
to back it up, whatsoever ... !~!

Those who are prepared to do the study and APPLY the methods have 
left all that other tripe behind, letting the astrotrading tools speak for
themselves.

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Thanks for your questions on astroanalysis:

1) Do you read annual reports, crunch numbers, predict revenue streams? 

    Reports ... only oilers and "situation stocks", that are currently involved 
                   in events likely to make the markets move ... particularly, if the
                   event is unfolding with our pre-determined time cycles.
                   Oilers present such situations, every time a new well goes down.

    Numbers ... Gann's astroanalysis is all about numbers, most of them 
                    never found in company reports ... reports, which are 
                    dealing mostly with historical data.

    Revenue ... nope ... and who cares?  Price of any stock is only a 
                    reflection of market sentiment, at that time ... for traders, 
                    foreknowledge of MARKET SENTIMENT in any stock is far 
                    more important, than any predicted revenues .....

                   .....so, predicting revenues is a waste of valuable resources,
                   as it does not deal with the KNOWN FACTS, that address 
                   market sentiment and therefore price.

-----

2) Do you currently own any OMI? I see you are an avid fan of the stock.

    No ... not a fan really ... OMI is just another stock to be analyzed and
    right now it is looking weaker than expected ... will just monitor it, until
    our TA and time cycles confirm each other for an entry.

-----

 3)  Does a 'Solar eclipse' Have any meaning connected to trading shares?  

     Only for stocks, triggered by that event ... for instance on 07022008,
     the next eclipse should be positive for stocks, like:

     Before eclipse ... 04-06022008: AIO - CAV - CSW - MUN

     Eclipse 07022008:     CAP 

     After eclipse ... 08022008: ARQ and CAQ   

 -----

4) Do you know when the next Solar Eclipse will be seen in NZ?


" Partial Solar Eclipse, 7th February 2008
Submitted: Tuesday, 27th November 2007 by Mike Salway 

The Partial Solar Eclipse on February 7th 2008 will be visible from parts of South-Eastern 
Australia and all of New Zealand. The Annular Solar Eclipse is visible only in Antartica. 
It will not be visible at all for the rest of Australia or the world."

http://www.iceinspace.com.au/index.php?id=63,448,0,0,1,0

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## josjes

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> XAO/XJO astroanalysis ... both use the same time cycles
> and the critical dates for 2008 should be, as follows:
> 
> 07012008 ... minor and positive
> 
> 14012008 ... significant and positive
> 
> 18-21012008 ... minor and positive news
> 
> 1801-08022008 ... an underlying negative cycle, for
> hitechs and biotechs, particularly???
> 
> 06-08022008 ... 3 cycles to bring positive news/moves.
> 
> 03-06032008 ... news should trigger a STRONG move
> 
> 07032008 ... negative spotlight on XJO
> 
> 25-26032008 ... 2 cycles with negative news
> 
> 04-07042008 ... positive spotlight on XJO ...
> 
> 11042008 ... positive news driving now
> 
> 14042008 ... difficult cycle here
> 
> 21042008 ... positive cycle ... forex-driven ???
> 
> 25042008 ... difficult news expected = flat trading???
> 
> More later .....
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Amazing prediction on 2007 Paul. So with 2008, do you reckon XJO will still be in down trend until early Feb ? (
     06-08022008 ... 3 cycles to bring positive news/moves.) or a bounce is already under way now (       14012008 ... significant and positive) 
?? If the second scenario, it sure doesn't look like it now.


----------



## Trader Paul

josjes said:


> Amazing prediction on 2007 Paul. So with 2008, do you reckon XJO will still be in down trend until early Feb ? (
> 06-08022008 ... 3 cycles to bring positive news/moves.) or a bounce is already under way now (       14012008 ... significant and positive)
> ?? If the second scenario, it sure doesn't look like it now.






Hi josjes,

.... after the strong session in USA on 14012008, it is a bit surprising
that XJO could not hold onto its early gains, today.

From next week we could easily see XJO bounce along on its lows,
until the next series of positive cycles, around 06-08022008 ... 

have a great week ahead

    paul



=====


----------



## josjes

hhmm doesn't sound encouraging at all. So this week looks bleak ehh no positive aura at all ?? 06-08 Feb is the projected turning point, do you see XJO breaking new high from this point ?


----------



## Trader Paul

josjes said:


> hhmm doesn't sound encouraging at all. So this week looks bleak ehh no positive aura at all ?? 06-08 Feb is the projected turning point, do you see XJO breaking new high from this point ?






Hi josjes,

Of course for index traders, there will be intraday trading opportunities,
in both directions and these are related to the fast-moving astroentities.

From an EOD perspective, it would not be surprising to see a significant low
made around 04-05022008, immediately before the postive cycles expected
around 06-082008 ... such price action is a very common occurrence ... 

... and markets often make turns about this date, as it is the halfway point, 
between the December solistice and March equinox, each year.

Also watch for doji price action for XJO, on 04-05022008 ... such
action is very common, in the days before big news and with that 
price action, it is very easy for traders to be whipsawed out of 
their positions, only to end the day back where the market started
for the day.

..... COINCIDENTALLY, those positive time cycles will also come out 
to play, just as the next interest rate decison is made ..... so overall,
the market will likely remain flat-to-down, until then.

With regard to a price target from there, it would be more conservative
to first, be alert for breaks of previous highs, at 6385, 6685, 6785 and
6850,  before getting excited about making new record highs.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

yogi-in-oz said:


> Posted 21 May 2007:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... this is siimply posted to remind traders using Gann's
> astrostuff, *that 09-10122007 will likely be important to
> watch for a significant swing point* (low???) ... nothing more.
> 
> -----
> 
> ... if you are to use a GEOCENTRIC ephemeris, then
> *Pluto and Jupiter will be conjunct on 09-10122007* at
> 28 degrees Sagittarius and less than 2 degrees from
> Galactic Centre.
> 
> (For those into Bible Astrology ... Galactic Centre has
> been linked to the lives of the Pope's ... just take a
> look at when the last Pope was taken to hospital ...
> ... Mar's was transiting Galactic Centre ...  !~!)
> 
> -----
> 
> Let's just clarify the difference between Gann's astrostuff
> and personal astrology that we all see in the newspapers,
> as they are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT approaches.
> 
> Firstly, the rubbish that you read in newspapers only
> started to appear at the depths of the depression in 1931,
> to help sell newspapers ... and it is still used most effectively
> for that same purpose ... but, it is made up TOTALLY of
> MAN-MADE interpretations ... and who would place
> creedence in ANY man's views ... ???
> 
> -----
> 
> Gann's astrostuff is based on vcery accurate & God-given,
> planetary movements, that have been in force  MILLIONS
> of years ... in reallity, the planets of our solar system are
> really a cosmic clock, that NO MAN can CHANGE ... !~!
> 
> In proper financial astrology, there's NO MAN-MADE
> interpretations involved ... instead, we only use VERY
> SIMPLE mathematics and geometry, from the Pythagorean
> schools .... all stuff that is evident in the Bible, too ... and
> for more info, read Pythagoras' "Music of the Spheres."
> 
> 
> In fact, the ONLY book, where Gann wrote about his
> astrotools is TTTTA and in it, he used more than 150
> Bible quotes ... and he did not put them there for NO
> reason ....
> 
> Dan Brown, eat your heart out ... Sepharial and Gann
> beat you to the punch, but only by about 80 years ...
> 
> For those interested in the links to the Bible, you may
> also wish to read as much of Sepharial's work as you
> can muster, particularly Sepharial's books on Gann's
> own reading list, like "Cosmic Symbolism" for example.
> 
> "Bible Astrology" by Lyman Stowe is also another
> interesting read, as well ...
> 
> -----
> 
> Just want to share Gann's Mechanical Stuff .....
> ...... as a  backup our astrotools:
> 
> (To keep the calculations ahead simple, we employ a
> factor of +/- 1 day, at the target dates. It IS possible
> to be more accurate, but it requires considerably
> more complex calculations and that effort is unlikely
> to be substantially rewarded. )
> 
> Okay ... so, let's put the bulk of the planetary stuff aside
> and just consider something, we all know as accepted
> fact  ... the APPARENT movement of our Sun or Earth's
> 360 degree orbit around the Sun, in 365.25 days.
> 
> XJO ... 13 March 2003 = 2693 and XJO market low
> 
> XJO ... 10  May 2005 =  pullback low
> 
> XJO ... 09  May 2006 = high in 1H 2006 = 5406 and
> 1154 days from 13032003 low. If we project
> a 50% (577 days) Gann time factor, from
> 09052006, ahead ... 1154 +577 = 1732
> 13032003 + 1732 days = 09-10122007 and
> exactly the time of the Jupiter/Pluto cojunction !~!
> 
> 
> XJO ... 10 November 2006 = Sun is 180 degree or
> DIRECTLY OPPOSITE to position, on 09 May 2006
> and market breaks above 5406, after a pullback
> over the past 6 months.
> 
> XJO ... 09 May 2007 = 6382 ... so far the market high
> for 2007 and 1518 days out from 13032003 low.
> 
> 6382 being just 4 points shy of 1000 points beyond
> another milestone, that we also forecast, using
> Gann's work ... XJO = 5386
> 
> XJO 5386 was reached on 10052006 (surprise !~!)
> ... high 5406 and closed at 5352.
> 
> 5386 was DOUBLE the 13032003 low ... and
> it took another 180 degrees movent of our Sun,
> before the market would recover and break above
> that critical level ... !~!
> 
> So, what now Gannsters ... ???
> 
> If we consider the nearby astrostuff for XJO, we
> will likely see our market, trade strongly especially
> on 06-07 June 2007 ... testing the highs ???
> 
> 08 June 2007 ... expecting a significant negative
> cycle to hit XJO .....
> 
> ... and 180 solar days later, a positive cycle is
> expected for XJO, right when our significant astro
> -event comes into play ... 09-10 December 2007  !~!
> 
> Now, not only do we have Gann's astrotools pointing to
> that event, we also have some simple mechanical tools
> pointing to that time-frame, as well ..... that's two
> COMPLETELY  DIFFERENT approaches in our analysis !~!
> 
> If the  expected rally, in early June fails to make any
> significant gains, then the uncertainty ahead of the
> coming Aussie elections may be enough to drive the
> markets down ... having said that, we fully expect
> mid-October 2007 to produce a rally, just as we
> had in February 2007, though it may be short-lived,
> with another negative cycle coming in, at the end
> of October 2007.
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> ====






Hi folks,

Sometimes with these slower-moving cycles, it takes some time to
really appreciate the true significance those projected swings dates.

For instance, as posted above on 21052007 (and before), it was evident
that 09-10122007 was always going to be a huge marker on the trading
calendar ... !~!

As we look at the XJO chart attached, we can now easily see the 
significance of that Jupiter/Pluto conjunction ... marked by the
dotted blue vertical line .....

..... *and it is not all over just yet*, as we have Pluto on the final degree
of Sagittarius and Venus coming along to make another conjunction,
with Pluto ... *around 23-24012008 ... !~!*

So, it would not be surprising to see some more fallout with regard
to the money markets, this week  ... subprime issues, etc

..... and to put a location on it ..... we will be alert for news and
watching around four longitudes ..... 91 degrees west mid-USA and 
South America, as well as 1 degree west, 89 degrees east and 
179 degrees east.

XJO chart attached

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Maybe things will improve after the full moon tonight.


----------



## josjes

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Sometimes with these slower-moving cycles, it takes some time to
> really appreciate the true significance those projected swings dates.
> 
> For instance, as posted above on 21052007 (and before), it was evident
> that 09-10122007 was always going to be a huge marker on the trading
> calendar ... !~!
> 
> As we look at the XJO chart attached, we can now easily see the
> significance of that Jupiter/Pluto conjunction ... marked by the
> dotted blue vertical line .....
> 
> ..... *and it is not all over just yet*, as we have Pluto on the final degree
> of Sagittarius and Venus coming along to make another conjunction,
> with Pluto ... *around 23-24012008 ... !~!*
> 
> So, it would not be surprising to see some more fallout with regard
> to the money markets, this week  ... subprime issues, etc
> 
> ..... and to put a location on it ..... we will be alert for news and
> watching around four longitudes ..... 91 degrees west mid-USA and
> South America, as well as 1 degree west, 89 degrees east and
> 179 degrees east.
> 
> XJO chart attached
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Hi Paul, where is that location you refer to ? I am all curious. Since we have already experience significant crash, I was wondering if that turning point on 23-24Jan might be the pivotal point for a bounce ?  It's been a harrowing month so far, just  trying to get into some optimistic mood here.
I guess no luck, have to sit it out until early Feb ??


----------



## treefrog

Originally Posted by yogi-in-oz  

Posted 21 May 2007:

"... and who would place 
creedence in ANY *man's* views ... ???"

or *Gann's* for that matter


----------



## Trader Paul

josjes said:


> Hi Paul, where is that location you refer to ? I am all curious. Since we have already experience significant crash, I was wondering if that turning point on 23-24Jan might be the pivotal point for a bounce ?  It's been a harrowing month so far, just  trying to get into some optimistic mood here.
> I guess no luck, have to sit it out until early Feb ??






Hi josjes,

... we don't see 23-24 Jan 2008 as a turning point, instead just 
reinforcement of the bad news in the credit markets ... there may 
well be a pause at that time, with markets standing still, until they
digest any new developments ..... and with Pluto involved here,
those taking long positions in the markets will need to be
cautious, as the news is unlikely to be good !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## CFD

treefrog said:


> Originally Posted by yogi-in-oz
> Posted 21 May 2007:
> "... and who would place
> creedence in ANY *man's* views ... ???"
> 
> or *Gann's* for that matter




Given the title of this thread -  Astrostuff ... Gann from a different angle ...
what is the point in posting negative Gann comments?


----------



## treefrog

CFD said:


> Given the title of this thread -  Astrostuff ... Gann from a different angle ...
> what is the point in posting negative Gann comments?




noted the contradiction there as significant CFD - I don't think Gann would have a problem with me pointing it out.
But then maybe he didn't actually say not to believe anyone else - except someone claiming to understand my secret trading system


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Sometimes with these slower-moving cycles, it takes some time to
> really appreciate the true significance those projected swings dates.
> 
> For instance, as posted above on 21052007 (and before), it was evident
> that 09-10122007 was always going to be a huge marker on the trading
> calendar ... !~!
> 
> As we look at the XJO chart attached, we can now easily see the
> significance of that Jupiter/Pluto conjunction ... marked by the
> dotted blue vertical line .....
> 
> ..... *and it is not all over just yet*, as we have Pluto on the final degree
> of Sagittarius and Venus coming along to make another conjunction,
> with Pluto ... *around 23-24012008 ... !~!*
> 
> So, it would not be surprising to see some more fallout with regard
> to the money markets, this week  ... subprime issues, etc
> 
> ..... and to put a location on it ..... we will be alert for news and
> watching around four longitudes ..... 91 degrees west mid-USA and
> South America, as well as 1 degree west, 89 degrees east and
> 179 degrees east.
> 
> XJO chart attached
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

Right on time ..... !~!

Rogue trader defrauds French bank of 8 billion ... and that's is the type of 
stuff we expected, from the Venus/Pluto conjunction, albeit the location
was a bit further east than expected:

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=rogue+trader+french+bank&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Paul didn't you say it would keep going down a couple posts ago? what happened Mars move in front of Saturn and blocked your vision?


----------



## Kauri

Trade_It said:


> Paul didn't you say it would keep going down a couple posts ago? what happened Mars move in front of Saturn and blocked your vision?




when saturn gets too close to uranus you can expect fireworks.. or so I am told..
Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Kauri said:


> when saturn gets too close to uranus you can expect fireworks.. or so I am told..
> Cheers
> ..........Kauri




I was just being a bit of a smart ass.


----------



## gazelle

HaHa , thats funny but heard it all before . Yogi this year I would like to spend some time working with you and filling in the gaps . 

Regards Gazelle


----------



## Kauri

Trade_It said:


> I was just being a bit of a smart ass.






gazelle said:


> HaHa , thats funny but heard it all before . Yogi this year I would like to spend some time *working with you and filling in the gaps . *
> 
> Regards Gazelle




LOL... really is Gann from a different angle..
Cheers
.......Kauri


----------



## ithatheekret

There's an interesting programme on the foxtel network on Sir Isaac Newton coming on soon . Should go into depth on his yearning to grasp an understanding of the forces of gravity and it's effects on planets etc.

Does gravity affect these astroturf waves ? 

Can we putt on it ? 

Or is it pluto sniffing uranus stuff and best save it for around the swimming pool ? I've heard passenger ships frequently replace their astroturf .

Could be a good contract there ............. you'd need some good glue to keep them waves flat though .


----------



## >Apocalypto<

ithatheekret said:


> There's an interesting programme on the foxtel network on Sir Isaac Newton coming on soon . Should go into depth on his yearning to grasp an understanding of the forces of gravity and it's effects on planets etc.
> 
> Does gravity affect these astroturf waves ?
> 
> Can we putt on it ?
> 
> Or is it pluto sniffing uranus stuff and best save it for around the swimming pool ? I've heard passenger ships frequently replace their astroturf .
> 
> Could be a good contract there ............. you'd need some good glue to keep them waves flat though .




Don't know if that was a joke, but it's dame funny!


----------



## Trader Paul

Trade_It said:


> Paul didn't you say it would keep going down a couple posts ago? what happened Mars move in front of Saturn and blocked your vision?






... 3 white soldiers pattern confirmed today, with a return to the downtrend
and the market finishes on its lows.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## josjes

Trader Paul said:


> Hi josjes,
> 
> .... after the strong session in USA on 14012008, it is a bit surprising
> that XJO could not hold onto its early gains, today.
> 
> From next week we could easily see XJO bounce along on its lows,
> until the next series of positive cycles, around 06-08022008 ...
> 
> have a great week ahead
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Trader Paul said:


> ... 3 white soldiers pattern confirmed today, with a return to the downtrend
> and the market finishes on its lows.
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====



Paul

are you still of the view that XJO will still be trending lower  until 6 Feb ? 
I wonder, is not 6 Feb the deadline for BHP-RIO takeover and RBA Interest Rate anouncement ?


----------



## ithatheekret

Trader Paul said:


> ... 3 white soldiers pattern confirmed today, with a return to the downtrend
> and the market finishes on its lows.
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




As below shows three white soldier formation .

The first of the three advancing white soldiers is a reversal candle. It either ends a downtrend or signifies that the stock is moving out of a period of consolidation after a decline. The candle on day two may open within the real body of day one. The pattern is valid as long as the candle of day two opens in the upper half of day one's range. By the end of day two, the stock should close near its high, leaving a very small or non-existent upper shadow. The same pattern is then repeated on day three. Below you will find an illustration of the three white soldiers candlestick pattern:



Although this candle pattern is very potent when a stock is at or near its lows, it should be regarded skeptically if it appears following a long advance in price. If you spot three white soldiers after a sustained rally, then it may mean a top is near. Be on the alert then for a reversal candle such as a doji or negative engulfing.



http://www.streetauthority.com/terms/t/threewhitesoldiers.asp


----------



## Trader Paul

josjes said:


> Paul
> 
> are you still of the view that XJO will still be trending lower  until 6 Feb ?
> I wonder, is not 6 Feb the deadline for BHP-RIO takeover and RBA Interest Rate anouncement ?




Hi josjes,

..... yes to all of that, except the RBA announcement now comes out
on 05022008 ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## ithatheekret

C/- Netquote , I thought we'd look at some candles .........
sorry have the downloader running at present so I can't do much with the charts .


PS.. I don't need the stars to tell me the Reserves rate date , they'll let me get it from their site . Interest rates always affect markets , I don't need stars for that either , it's a historical fact .


----------



## pan

g'day have you got a astro for ggp again?
could you post it in the ggp thread if you see this message thanks
pan


----------



## Trader Paul

March Equinox 2008

Happy New Trading Year to all Gannsters and astrotraders ..... !~!

Happy Easter

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

Yogi , send me an email mate , I have lost your details .

Regards Gazelle 
pioneer13@iprimus.com.au


----------



## gazelle

06062002  :  NAB 3678  High 

Saturn Pluto opposition 

On the day of the top Saturn is 18 deg Gem 06 & Pluto is 16 deg Sag 17 
178.18 deg within the opposition phase . This particular opposition sets up a wide timing window due to the longer orbital nature of these two planets . 
If we try and break this opposition phase down into a starting point , mid point where the opposition is at its strongest point and the end where the two planets fade out . 
25052002 : Saturn is 16 deg Gem 33 & Pluto is 16 deg Sag 36 ( 180.05 deg ) 
This point is 4 days off the top and the opposition is at its strongest point . I believe this cycle had some sort of directional influence on price but due to the long timing window associated with Saturn Pluto opposition we might have a two - three week window to work with . 
The top on 06 came out on 178.16 deg 
This did look like a reasonably important time  with the sun moon saturn aspect 180 deg pluto at its strongest point 10062002 only two days off the primary top . 

Also under Solar Fire how can I project fwd from FTD . 
NAB FTD 31011962 : 
Merc 321.22 deg  ( can I project out say 10 round trips ) 
Venus 312.46 deg ( can I project out say 12 round trips ) 
Jupiter 317.60 deg ( + 180 deg FTD  + 360 deg FTD  + 1 1/2 trips ) 
Uranus 149.22 deg ( + 45 deg + 90 deg + 135 deg ) 

Astrolog is ok but I dont know how to fwd calculate without rotating the dial which takes some time .

Thanks Gazelle


----------



## Trader Paul

gazelle said:


> 06062002  :  NAB 3678  High
> 
> Saturn Pluto opposition
> 
> On the day of the top Saturn is 18 deg Gem 06 & Pluto is 16 deg Sag 17
> 178.18 deg within the opposition phase . This particular opposition sets up a wide timing window due to the longer orbital nature of these two planets .
> If we try and break this opposition phase down into a starting point , mid point where the opposition is at its strongest point and the end where the two planets fade out .
> 25052002 : Saturn is 16 deg Gem 33 & Pluto is 16 deg Sag 36 ( 180.05 deg )
> This point is 4 days off the top and the opposition is at its strongest point . I believe this cycle had some sort of directional influence on price but due to the long timing window associated with Saturn Pluto opposition we might have a two - three week window to work with .
> The top on 06 came out on 178.16 deg
> This did look like a reasonably important time  with the sun moon saturn aspect 180 deg pluto at its strongest point 10062002 only two days off the primary top .
> 
> Also under Solar Fire how can I project fwd from FTD .
> NAB FTD 31011962 :
> Merc 321.22 deg  ( can I project out say 10 round trips )
> Venus 312.46 deg ( can I project out say 12 round trips )
> Jupiter 317.60 deg ( + 180 deg FTD  + 360 deg FTD  + 1 1/2 trips )
> Uranus 149.22 deg ( + 45 deg + 90 deg + 135 deg )
> 
> Astrolog is ok but I dont know how to fwd calculate without rotating the dial which takes some time .
> 
> Thanks Gazelle






Hi Gazelle,

Hope you are enjoying the Easter break ... 

For transits, projecting forward is easiest, if you work out the day 
roughly with a calculator and confirm it with your ephemeris, before 
opening a chart ..... and thiis site will help you, as well:

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/

..... then punch in the relevant date into the dynamic chart function
in Solafire and voila !~!

..... or visually, you can use the dynamic chart to move forward in
decreasing increments, until the planet concerned reaches the exact 
point on the chart  ... ie yearly, monthly, daily, hourly, minutes, seconds  

have a great weekend


     paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

Thanks Yogi , Going to spend some time with Fred White . Will be in touch .


----------



## gazelle

Gann May Beans : Looking at his letter on live angles Jan 18 1954 Saturn Geo is 8 deg Scorpio . Add the square gives 8 deg Aquarius and equals the 308 price for May Beans . Why does he pick this particular point in time( Jan 18th )  , is this a significant high or low in beans he uses as a zero point . I understand how he converts plannetary longitude to price but how does the timing componet fit in . If we break this example down further .

Saturn Geo  8 deg Scorpio  is the equivalent  of 218 in price 
What was the price for May beans on 18th Jan 1954 . 
90 deg in price from 218 equals 308 as Gann indicated but what about the timing componet . 
Saturn Geo 8 deg Sorpio + 90 deg in time brings us out to 16th March 1962 seven years after Ganns death . will pick this up later


----------



## Trader Paul

gazelle said:


> Gann May Beans : Looking at his letter on live angles Jan 18 1954 Saturn Geo is 8 deg Scorpio . Add the square gives 8 deg Aquarius and equals the 308 price for May Beans . Why does he pick this particular point in time( Jan 18th )  , is this a significant high or low in beans he uses as a zero point . I understand how he converts plannetary longitude to price but how does the timing componet fit in . If we break this example down further .
> 
> Saturn Geo  8 deg Scorpio  is the equivalent  of 218 in price
> What was the price for May beans on 18th Jan 1954 .
> 90 deg in price from 218 equals 308 as Gann indicated but what about the timing componet .
> Saturn Geo 8 deg Sorpio + 90 deg in time brings us out to 16th March 1962 seven years after Ganns death . will pick this up later






Hi Gazelle,

Maybe, take a careful look at the ephemeris on 18011954, then consider 
the other things, that Gann had to say about May Beans ... this will verify,
that "history repeats itself" and a lot more ..... 

..... and if you continue to expand the price/degree relationship, then the 
same must also apply to time (ie time = price).

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

Hello Yogi & Friends 





  Circle of 24        


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Friends .By breaking the circle up into its proportionate divisions as Gann has instructed in his course we can see that every 15 deg is equivalent to 60 min in time and 1c in price . If we look at the four quarters we can see 90 degree is equivalent to 360 min in time and 6c . 180 deg is equivalent to 720 min and 12c in price . 270 deg is equivalent to 1080 mins in time and 18c . 360 deg is a complete revolution in time and equal to 24c . 
Gann said to watch movements of 24c 48c and 72c from important high and low points so from an intraday perspective we have a precision timing componet that can be aligned with Civil Time . but this is where the questions start . 
Gann placed a great deal of emphasis on identifying the correct starting point . The Incorporation date and the FTD are 0 deg points and from these two points we can run out 10 20 or 60 year cycles and sometimes when the primary and intermediate cycles move into harmonic alliance we might expect a turn in trend that can also be confirmed by other technical factors like range extensions or retracements . 

The whell of 24 can be broken down further which confirms Ganns theory of A wheel within a wheel ( Ezekial ) as there are 1440 mins in a day and 1 deg is eqivalent to 4 mins but getting back to the Circle of 24 and the proper geometric application within the market . How does one determine the correct starting point in using this tool . Let us put forward a few scenarios and I would welcome any comment . 

We might be looking at a Commodity which expires a 90 mth 10 year & 90 day cycle into 22nd April 2008 so with multiple time frame alignment moving into this date there is a resonable possibility that time will turn trend due to the harmonic magnitude of these convergent cycles . If the daily and hourly swing chart turns up and prints 1 - 3 higher lows we can position ourseleves in the prevailing direction of the trend but does this constitute the correct 0 deg starting point for our Circle of 24 . Let us say the Commodity makes a low price on this date at 12.00GMT . Expiry of primary and intermediate cycles on the same day into 12.00GMT . Is this our correct 0 deg point . 

If we wanted to use The Circle of 24 as a short term positioning mechanism we could look for a reaction at 2.00 (30deg) 3.00 (45deg) 4.00 (240deg) 6.00 (180deg) but Commodities have set operational times like most Exchanges . 
Time by degrees on daily charts is a clean cut application and we can assign 1 degree to one day ( 24hrs) as the Universal clock keeps ticking and doesnt take time off for weekends and or holidays . 

So our Commodity has made low on 12.00GMT and the Exchange might operate from 12.00 - 6.00GMT ( 360 mins ) which only constitutes a quarter of one day ( 24 hours ) within this time the Commodity has moved 15 deg 30 deg 45 deg 60 deg 75 deg and 90 deg in time and The Exchange closes down at 6.00 right on our 90 deg point . 
The earth continues its revolution at 15 deg an hour even when The Exchange shuts down as universal time is , well , universal ? so by the time 18 hours pass and The Echange opens back up for business the earth is 90 deg into its second 24 hour revolution so from a timing perspective we are 360 deg out from 12.00GMT 22nd April . 

The other option is to see the low come in at 12.00 GMT 22nd April and move out 360 mins ( 12.00 - 6.00 ) when the exchange closes and then restart the next morning from where we left off , so on the 23rd April at 12.00GMT we are starting from 90 deg so effectively a circle of 24 could cover 4 six hour trading periods . 

Confused , I am ?


----------



## Trader Paul

gazelle said:


> Hello Yogi & Friends
> 
> Circle of 24
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hello Friends .By breaking the circle up into its proportionate divisions as Gann has instructed in his course we can see that every 15 deg is equivalent to 60 min in time and 1c in price . If we look at the four quarters we can see 90 degree is equivalent to 360 min in time and 6c . 180 deg is equivalent to 720 min and 12c in price . 270 deg is equivalent to 1080 mins in time and 18c . 360 deg is a complete revolution in time and equal to 24c .
> Gann said to watch movements of 24c 48c and 72c from important high and low points so from an intraday perspective we have a precision timing componet that can be aligned with Civil Time . but this is where the questions start .
> Gann placed a great deal of emphasis on identifying the correct starting point . The Incorporation date and the FTD are 0 deg points and from these two points we can run out 10 20 or 60 year cycles and sometimes when the primary and intermediate cycles move into harmonic alliance we might expect a turn in trend that can also be confirmed by other technical factors like range extensions or retracements .
> 
> The whell of 24 can be broken down further which confirms Ganns theory of A wheel within a wheel ( Ezekial ) as there are 1440 mins in a day and 1 deg is eqivalent to 4 mins but getting back to the Circle of 24 and the proper geometric application within the market . How does one determine the correct starting point in using this tool . Let us put forward a few scenarios and I would welcome any comment .
> 
> We might be looking at a Commodity which expires a 90 mth 10 year & 90 day cycle into 22nd April 2008 so with multiple time frame alignment moving into this date there is a resonable possibility that time will turn trend due to the harmonic magnitude of these convergent cycles . If the daily and hourly swing chart turns up and prints 1 - 3 higher lows we can position ourseleves in the prevailing direction of the trend but does this constitute the correct 0 deg starting point for our Circle of 24 . Let us say the Commodity makes a low price on this date at 12.00GMT . Expiry of primary and intermediate cycles on the same day into 12.00GMT . Is this our correct 0 deg point .
> 
> If we wanted to use The Circle of 24 as a short term positioning mechanism we could look for a reaction at 2.00 (30deg) 3.00 (45deg) 4.00 (240deg) 6.00 (180deg) but Commodities have set operational times like most Exchanges .
> Time by degrees on daily charts is a clean cut application and we can assign 1 degree to one day ( 24hrs) as the Universal clock keeps ticking and doesnt take time off for weekends and or holidays .
> 
> So our Commodity has made low on 12.00GMT and the Exchange might operate from 12.00 - 6.00GMT ( 360 mins ) which only constitutes a quarter of one day ( 24 hours ) within this time the Commodity has moved 15 deg 30 deg 45 deg 60 deg 75 deg and 90 deg in time and The Exchange closes down at 6.00 right on our 90 deg point .
> The earth continues its revolution at 15 deg an hour even when The Exchange shuts down as universal time is , well , universal ? so by the time 18 hours pass and The Echange opens back up for business the earth is 90 deg into its second 24 hour revolution so from a timing perspective we are 360 deg out from 12.00GMT 22nd April .
> 
> The other option is to see the low come in at 12.00 GMT 22nd April and move out 360 mins ( 12.00 - 6.00 ) when the exchange closes and then restart the next morning from where we left off , so on the 23rd April at 12.00GMT we are starting from 90 deg so effectively a circle of 24 could cover 4 six hour trading periods .
> 
> Confused , I am ?







Hi Gazelle,

..... nice work !~!

Don't knock yourself out over incorporation dates, as they are really not
as important as FTDs ..... and FTDs are really important, as this date
gives the CORRECT starting point for the static SOLAR cycles, that 
you mentioned ... ie ... 1 degree/day.

As you mentioned, the universal clock never stops ticking, but as markets
close, the price will often rally/fall just before the close, pre-empting the
closed market OR it will play rally/fall, at the next open, after the market
shutdown.

For example, later this week, we have a holiday in Oz for Anzac Day, but
on that day we are expecting positive news to be released for BHP. Now,
that may well happen on overseas markets, and we will be left to play
catchup on Monday, 28042008. 

Looking at the universal clock, it can be applied to all trading time-frames:

Ps 90:4 For a thousand years in your sight are like a day,
           that has just gone by, or like a watch in the night.

Outside of SOLAR cycles, there are other "hot points", that may be found
on the dial of EVERY market and this includes, the correct starting point
for the universal clock ..... using BHP again, we should see another
positive move on 08-09052008 and again on 14-15052008, but we are
expecting a difficult, aspect to come into play, on 16052008 ..... 

..... on 08-10062008 we see "God's Finger" on BHP, so this period should
be significant, too.

ALL of this can be readily taken from an ephemeris, if we know those
"hot points" ..... another example from, BHP will be around 09072008, when
some especially significant (and negative?) news should be evident and
could well be triggered by the waxing moon, on 10072008. 

So, static time SOLAR time cycles, taken from the FTD is one valid way of 
using the universal clock, but there are at least 9 other planets (and their cycles) to consider.

Looking at the DOW as another example, we can expect positive news
on 25042008 (Anzac Day for us), so on many 28042008, our market will 
play catchup again, dependent upon what happens on Thursday and Friday 
nights, in USA.

Looking further out, DOW on 05-06052008  should bring positive sentiment,
with another dose on Tuesday 13052008 ..... and 05-06062008, we see
another "God's Finger", triggered by the moon, probably in late trading, on
05062008 (?)

All of this can be EASILY derived from the universal clock and an ephemeris.

Fine-tuning of the process for intraday trading may be done, using the
live angles, across the hot points, to pinpoint anticipated market reversals 
and breakouts ..... Solarfire is especially good for this type of analysis, as
the dynamic clock can be tuned to the nearest second, if necessary ... and
all sensitive points may be identified, BEFORE the market opens ... !~!

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

Thanks Yogi , I hope everything is going well for you . 


Incorporation dates can be tricky .  when Gann was using the ftd and inc date on US Steel in 1901 it was only a few years old . The problem with alot of stocks in particular is the accuracy of the original date of incorporation . Stocks that have been around for 40 or more years might have underwent name or structural changes , sharesplits etc so tracking A company back to its original inc date is difficult especially if you are incorporating Pythagorean numerology into your analysis .Different names will have diiferent numerical values so your idea of using the ftd seems like way to go  . There are some examples like IBM that remained the same since the 1940s but they are hard to find . From recollection Nab original date of incorporation is 1896 and its first trade ( from recollection ) is 1962 so there is a huge gap in application .  
I will look at some of your dates tonight


----------



## gazelle

Yogi , Send me an email at pioneer13@iprimus.com.au and we can continue our discussions offline . I will write your email address down this time and be careful not to loose it . 

Regards Gazelle


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Some simple, but interesting stuff for commodity traders from Kleinman,
reminding us of the disconnect, between the reality of market news
and the madness of the crowds. He says:

" In 1928, the great trader W.D. Gann made the following observation:

The history of the world shows that there never has been a time when there was a great demand for anything, whether it be a product of the mine, factory or farm, that sooner or later a supply in excess of that demand did not develop. This is but a natural law."

... and on the recent parabolic rise in spring wheat:

" There are three major lessons a trader can learn from this.

1. Never fight the adage "the trend is your friend." This is especially true during major uptrends. Who could have forecast oil at $119 per barrel a few months ago? Top picking this one has been expensive for the short seller.

2. Its not the news but how the market reacts to the news thats important. Certainly its the news that sets the public perception, but you must be alert for divergences between the news and market action. It all has to do with expectation versus reality.

Look for the divergence between whats happening and what people think is supposed to happen. When the big turn comes, the general public will always be looking the wrong way. There are certain ways to analyze reactions to news (or even a lack of news).

Moves of importance invariably tend to begin before theres any news to justify the initial price move. Once the move is underway, the emerging fundamentals will slowly come to light. A big rally (decline) on no news is almost always very bullish (bearish).

Its generally not good practice to buy after a lot of very bullish news or sell after an extremely bearish report because both good and bad news are often already discounted in price.

3. Markets like this nearly always seem to top out in the same way. When close to the end of a major move, markets become wild. Volume is huge, activity is feverish and erratic, and the imagination of most traders blossoms. If youve had the vision to ride the trend to this point, your payday has come.

However, in extreme markets, men and women of reason lose all sense of proportion. They start to believe the propaganda that the world has literally run out of this or that, but it never happens. In the late 1970s, the Hunt Brothers ran silver from $5 an ounce to more than $50. They felt it would go up forever but forgot at some price Grandmas silver candlesticks come out of the cupboard and drop into the smelter.

The richest men in the world (at that time) lost all sense of reason and proportion--and $2 billion in the process. Rice traders: Take heed, and remember what Gann told us. "The history of the world has shown that there has never been a time when there was a great demand for anything that a supply in excess of demand didnt develop."

Full article, available at:

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/20080428/can-you-profit-from-the-rice-shortage.htm

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trembling Hand

Trader Paul said:


> 1. Never fight the adage "the trend is your friend." This is especially true during major uptrends. Who could have forecast oil at $119 per barrel a few months ago? Top picking this one has been expensive for the short seller.






Trader Paul said:


> Rice traders: Take heed, and remember what Gann told us. "The history of the world has shown that there has never been a time when there was a great demand for anything that a supply in excess of demand didnt develop."




So which of these two statements are correct as they appear to be two differing market cliche. Or is it a matter of picking your cliche for the times


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

XAO/XJO ... figuring on some nasty falls, around the end of this week,
... especially 0606-09062008, as 3 significant and negative cycles 
come into play for XJO ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> XAO/XJO ... figuring on some nasty falls, around the end of this week,
> ... especially 0606-09062008, as 3 significant and negative cycles
> come into play for XJO ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

As per post above, some nasty stuff expected early next week,
after the US markets posted significant falls on Friday:

Index ................................ Current Price ... Change  	   	   	   	
Dow Jones Industrial Average 	12,209.81 ... -394.64 	  	  	  	
NASDAQ Composite .................  2,474.56 .....  -75.38 	  	  	  	
S&P 500 ..................................  1,360.68 ...... 	-43.37 	

have a great weekend

      paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> XAO/XJO ... figuring on some nasty falls, around the end of this week,
> ... especially 0606-09062008, as 3 significant and negative cycles
> come into play for XJO ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Gotta give you that call.
Yeh I know youve had a few.
I also know like any other analyst you are prove both correct and incorrect.


----------



## Bronte

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> XAO/XJO ... figuring on some nasty falls, around the end of this week,
> ... especially 0606-09062008, as 3 significant and negative cycles
> come into play for XJO ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====



Very well done Trader Paul 
You are an asset to many forums.


----------



## Neutral

Sorry to interrupt this thread.... but is this Gann/Nostradamus stuff for real? I must say I am interested in this 'astro stuff', but highly sceptical... as I have seen a few posters before me are too. Admittedly I haven't read through the whole thread as it's been going for a while now.

I recently went to a Safety In the Market information seminar where they teach you the principles of Gann in their courses. But, like Gann himself, they seem to be making a lot of money off the courses and books on the side. Hmm. Then I read "Gann's son alleged that many of Gann's claims were fraudulent". However, he did make his money somehow... same with this founder of SITM, David Bowden.

But at the end of the day, have any of you made $$ by using Gann's system? Did anyone predict the rise in oil, coal, and interest in CSG and the respective companies at a specific date? Or did anyone using Gann's techniques predict FMG would sky rocket? I would be interested to know if these techniques can be applied in such a way.

Thanks in advance

Neutral


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi Neutral,

Since you joined this forum in March, you may have missed our 
Annual Forecast 2008, posted in early January 2008 ... it is 
attached here again, for your convenience ... 

..... and to answer your question, you will notice near the top of
the first page of that outlook:

"Coal miners and underground miners, in particular should shine,
in 2008 ... "

Read it through and decide for yourself, at the end of 2008 ... 

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ..... and if you would like to choose ANY ASX-listed stock, we will do some astroanalysis
on it for whatever period ahead, that you may wish ... just so that, you may watch it unfold
and use it to complement your own technical analysis ... !~!



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Neutral said:


> Sorry to interrupt this thread.... but is this Gann/Nostradamus stuff for real? I must say I am interested in this 'astro stuff', but highly sceptical... as I have seen a few posters before me are too. Admittedly I haven't read through the whole thread as it's been going for a while now.
> 
> I recently went to a Safety In the Market information seminar where they teach you the principles of Gann in their courses. But, like Gann himself, they seem to be making a lot of money off the courses and books on the side. Hmm. Then I read "Gann's son alleged that many of Gann's claims were fraudulent". However, he did make his money somehow... same with this founder of SITM, David Bowden.
> 
> But at the end of the day, have any of you made $$ by using Gann's system? Did anyone predict the rise in oil, coal, and interest in CSG and the respective companies at a specific date? Or did anyone using Gann's techniques predict FMG would sky rocket? I would be interested to know if these techniques can be applied in such a way.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Neutral






Hi Neutral,

..... and to answer your question further, Gann's astrostuff is also a great 
way to analyze IPOs, as well !~!

In fact, AAL is another junior coal miner, due to list on 10072008 and 
our astroanalysis shows us these positive cycle for July 2008:

      10072008 ... should be good support on listing

 15-16072008 ... positive spotlight on AAL ... 

 23-24072008 ... positive news expected here

     31072008 ... minor and positive (intraday)

Now, let's see the fundamentalists, wavepickers or other techies give you
similar dates for anticipated moves, before the stock is even listed ... !~!  

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## rapt88

Hi Paul,

Any thoughts on the next 6 months for the SPI?  I have nice clusters of pressure points in August.

Rapt88


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi Rapt88,

SPI ... some time cycles, ahead:

         15072008 ..... minor and positive (intraday only)

         17072008 ..... minor and positive (intraday only)

         21072008 .....  difficult cycle = negative sentiment ... ???

*(21-29072008 may be particularly negative for DOW = DJIA) *

         25072008 ..... positive time cycle

    28-29072008 ..... 2 significant and negative cycles here

        04082008 ..... positive news here

        08082008 ..... positive spotlight on XJO

   19-20082008 ..... 2 significant and negative time cycles here

   08-09092008 ..... negative spotlight on XJO

   11-12092008 ..... 3 positive time cycles here ..... 


*2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
*

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## rapt88

*Re: SPI to Oct 2008*

Thanks Trader Paul,

Will watch with interest.

Rapt88


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Rapt88,
> 
> SPI ... some time cycles, ahead:
> 
> 15072008 ..... minor and positive (intraday only)
> 
> 17072008 ..... minor and positive (intraday only)
> 
> 21072008 .....  difficult cycle = negative sentiment ... ???
> 
> *(21-29072008 may be particularly negative for DOW = DJIA) *
> 
> 25072008 ..... positive time cycle
> 
> 28-29072008 ..... 2 significant and negative cycles here
> 
> 04082008 ..... positive news here
> 
> 08082008 ..... positive spotlight on XJO
> 
> 19-20082008 ..... 2 significant and negative time cycles here
> 
> 08-09092008 ..... negative spotlight on XJO
> 
> 11-12092008 ..... 3 positive time cycles here .....
> 
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Trader Paul,

Are you trading a live account yet or still on demo in competitions?


----------



## Trembling Hand

>Apocalypto< said:


> Trader Paul,
> 
> Are you trading a live account yet or still on demo in competitions?




Really??


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

In answer to the difference between Fibonacci time clusters
and Gann time clusters .....

A Fibo time cluster may be generated in any time
frame, using multiples/divisions of 1.618 or .618 
ratios to project a static cycle forward, from the 
start or end of the chosen time frame.

If the process is used on different intervals,
then the target times/dates may fall very close
to each other, forming a cluster ... +/- 1 day,
for example.

=====

Gann clusters can be generated from a SINGLE date/time,
(ie ... a high or low) using either static time cycles 
or dynamic planetary cycles to identify a time cluster,
that may be a critical turning point for price.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> In answer to the difference between Fibonacci time clusters
> and Gann time clusters .....
> 
> A Fibo time cluster may be generated in any time
> frame, using multiples/divisions of 1.618 or .618
> ratios to project a static cycle forward, from the
> start or end of the chosen time frame.
> 
> If the process is used on different intervals,
> then the target times/dates may fall very close
> to each other, forming a cluster ... +/- 1 day,
> for example.
> 
> =====
> 
> Gann clusters can be generated from a SINGLE date/time,
> (ie ... a high or low) using either static time cycles
> or dynamic planetary cycles to identify a time cluster,
> that may be a critical turning point for price.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Why don't you really test yourself out Paul by trading real money.

You really can't say a approach works until you tested it on a real account. So I am saying you methods are unproven until you trade live!

Good trading stock comp boy!


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 08072008:
> 
> Hi Rapt88,
> 
> SPI ... some time cycles, ahead:
> 
> 21072008 .....  difficult cycle = negative sentiment ... ???
> 
> *(21-29072008 may be particularly negative for DOW = DJIA) *
> 
> 28-29072008 ..... 2 significant and negative cycles here
> 
> 04082008 ..... positive news here
> 
> 08082008 ..... positive spotlight on XJO
> 
> 19-20082008 ..... 2 significant and negative time cycles here
> 
> 08-09092008 ..... negative spotlight on XJO
> 
> 11-12092008 ..... 3 positive time cycles here .....
> 
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

As expected, DOW taking a beating ... and more to come, next week ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Porper

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As expected, DOW taking a beating ... and more to come, next week ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Not sure why you are beating your own chest Paul.You were blatantly wrong about the 21st being negative and we haven't hit your very negative 29th point yet.

Infact from what I can see you are only correct when you say "X day will be negative intraday".Love that one.


----------



## Trader Paul

"(21-29072008 may be particularly negative for DOW = DJIA)"

..... 21st WAS a negative day for the DOW and as stated above, 21st
to 29th July 2008 is expected to be particularly negative for the DOW 
and looking at the calendar, today falls into that time frame ... yes ...???

..... and how far did the DOW drop, last night ... ??? It sure looks like
it is going down, from this end ... !~!

Let's see what next week brings ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trembling Hand

Trader Paul said:


> "(21-29072008 may be particularly negative for DOW = DJIA)"
> 
> ..... 21st WAS a negative day for the DOW and as stated above, 21st
> to 29th July 2008 is expected to be particularly negative for the DOW
> and looking at the calendar, today falls into that time frame ... yes ...???
> 
> ..... and how far did the DOW drop, last night ... ???




Paul so how did you trade such info?? Because from looking at the real results the Dow went up 300 odd points from 21st to get 150 odd point drop to last night??


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Like many stock traders, using the indices as a guide to overall market sentiment and
to complement our technical analysis and trading in *STOCKS* is nothing unusual.

Having some foreknowledge of such sentiment and approximately WHEN
the major moves will happen can be helpful in making trading decisions,
at times.

..... this is *NOT* about trading indices, though some traders DO 
use similar *INTRADAY* time cycles to come to an expectation of
WHEN entries/exits may be executed, in confirmation of their regular TA.

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ..... DOW was down 283 points last night ..... 

=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Rapt88,
> 
> SPI ... some time cycles, ahead:
> 
> 21072008 .....  difficult cycle = negative sentiment ... ???
> 
> *(21-29072008 may be particularly negative for DOW = DJIA) *
> 
> 25072008 ..... positive time cycle
> 
> 28-29072008 ..... 2 significant and negative cycles here
> 
> 04082008 ..... positive news here
> 
> 08082008 ..... positive spotlight on XJO
> 
> 19-20082008 ..... 2 significant and negative time cycles here
> 
> 08-09092008 ..... negative spotlight on XJO
> 
> 11-12092008 ..... 3 positive time cycles here .....
> 
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

... yep, it sure looks like it has has been going down, from this end ... !~!

DOW down another 239 points, last night ..... but, it that was no 
real surprise for Gannsters ... !~!

have a great day

     paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

Hi Yogi  I hope things are going well for you . 
Looking at the RIO top  19th May 2008 with Helio Mars at 9 deg Virgo 18" adding a semisquare to this date equals 24 deg Libra 29" on the 45 deg angle  28th August 2008 .  An opposition will occur on The 23rd August with Helio Mars at 22 Libra 09" which is 180 deg out from 16th August 2007 spike low . On the 28th August Saturn is semisextile at 11 deg Virgo 43" or 30 deg in longitude from the 11th May 2006 spike high . The 28th August is also 60 and 120 degrees out from important tops in civil time so I will be watching this time window with interest . Between 23rd - 28th we have Mars at 45 and 180 deg and Saturn at 30 deg . I have found the semisquare positions to be reasonably accurate within a day and sometimes a few hours of the degree but the larger magnitude angles are abit more reliable I find especially with Jupiter at square or opposition points . From an astrological perspective it is quite difficult to correlate a positive or negative position on these dates as I havent studied that far as yet . Pattern of trend and course of sales will on this date -/+1 will provide further technical evidence on position of trend .

Regards Gazelle  Keep the code .


----------



## tech/a

Impressive.

So with RIO we have no position up until the 28th of August and its



> From an astrological perspective it is *quite difficult* to correlate a positive or negative position on these dates




To make a call relative to 2808.

Not to worry



> *Pattern of trend and course of sales* will on this date -/+1 will provide further technical evidence on position of trend .




Will come to the rescue.

Personally I see RIO coming into some money--good for finances.
Be wary of so called friends---could be a take over bid brewing.
Be very cautious with easteners.
Love life will wane later in the year--fickle punters.


----------



## Trader Paul

gazelle said:


> Hi Yogi  I hope things are going well for you .
> Looking at the RIO top  19th May 2008 with Helio Mars at 9 deg Virgo 18" adding a semisquare to this date equals 24 deg Libra 29" on the 45 deg angle  28th August 2008 .  An opposition will occur on The 23rd August with Helio Mars at 22 Libra 09" which is 180 deg out from 16th August 2007 spike low . On the 28th August Saturn is semisextile at 11 deg Virgo 43" or 30 deg in longitude from the 11th May 2006 spike high . The 28th August is also 60 and 120 degrees out from important tops in civil time so I will be watching this time window with interest . Between 23rd - 28th we have Mars at 45 and 180 deg and Saturn at 30 deg . I have found the semisquare positions to be reasonably accurate within a day and sometimes a few hours of the degree but the larger magnitude angles are abit more reliable I find especially with Jupiter at square or opposition points . From an astrological perspective it is quite difficult to correlate a positive or negative position on these dates as I havent studied that far as yet . Pattern of trend and course of sales will on this date -/+1 will provide further technical evidence on position of trend .
> 
> Regards Gazelle  Keep the code .






Hi Gazelle,

RIO ... technically, the price action on 28072008 has confirmed 25072008, 
as a morning star pattern and working from a geo perspective, we can 
confirm 28082008 as another significant date. 

Here's our astroanalysis for RIO, over the next few months:

          11082008 ... significant and positive ... finance-related???

      13-14082008 ... 2 significant cycles and positive news expected here

           22082008 ... minor and positive lunar aspect

      28-29082008 ... 2 significant and conflicting time cycles, one 
                            positive and one negative = flat trading at a high ???

      03-05092008 ... significant and negative news expected here,
                            as 2 negative RIO cycles, come out to play

          29092008 ... 2 negative and one positive cycle, should focus
                           a negative spotlight on RIO, at New Moon

          06102008 ... minor and positive lunar aspect

     13-14102008 ... minor and positive cycle

          24102008 ... minor time cycle   

     29-30102008 ... minor and positive light on RIO

     07-10112008 ... minor and positive news expected

     17-18112008 ... significant and positive cycle - finance-related ???

     25-28112008 ... 3 time cycles to bring minor news

     15-16122008 ... 2 aspects to bring significant and positive news

          29122008 ... positive spotlight on RIO

     02-05012009 ... expecting a short and aggressive rally 

          07012009 ... minor news

     09-12012009 ... minor and positive ... finances ... ???

         15012009 ... minor news

         26012009 ... minor cycle

-----

After a strong start to February 2009, particularly around 02022009,
the next round of negative cycles should begin, about 11022009 ... 

More later

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

I am sure The Chinese are waiting and watching with anticipation  . Significant timing co ordinates can set up a range of possibilities and these can be measured in solar degrees plannetary time  civil time   Heliocentric and Geocentric times . There are several ways to use this imformation and I am just looking at that date as a potential point of cause or a sign on the road if you will . RIO appears to have bottomed and the 3 day swing chart is indicating up so we can either position with the trend or wait for a 1 - 3 day reversal  . The June rally was $16.45 in 9 days and this current rally is $13.55 in five days so we could look at either 129.06 as a balancing point in price or 9 days out as a balancing point in time , as you can appreciate these targets may or may not be reached but they do provide us with a structural reference in regards to establishing a planned entry either with the trend or pullback entry . 128.77 is the range midpoint and if we have strong momentum above this point it should indicate higher but there is a large window to close at the 130.00 level .  Option No 2 is to wait for the market to react accordingly and confirm our date , simply executing a trade on the nominated date in the expectation of being proven correct is a very risky approach . Market confirmation may come a few hours or even one day after the forecast date . Market action proves the rules and not until sufficient time is up will the market change its trend . My strategy is to wait for the timing date and then position in line with what the instrument is doing , if trend moves through the nominated date with no directional confirmation I will simply move on to the next setup whatever that may be. By calculating plannetary longitude and applying the proportionate degrees of the circle to an instrument we can establish a model of cause and use this as a forward projection model . Plannetary movement is based upon strict causal laws and determing which market is moving in geometric co ordination to those elements is the hard part .


----------



## Boggo

I am open to most ideas and systems etc.
I am however at a complete loss as to how you might trade this stuff or is it just a hobby and this is a form of communication between a few of you.

Can any one of you actually post a trade as you enter it or exit it with some semblance basic layman communication as to why or how you made that decision.

This whole sequence of posts conjures up visions of why a psychic would need to have a doorbell, the first clue that they may have a clue would be that they know when you arrive at their door.

My


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi Boggo,

..... it's all quite simple, really.

We simply use Gann's astroanalysis  techniques to evaluate the TIME
axis on our charts, using the results to confirm our regular TA, which
is mainly focused on the PRICE axis of the chart.

So, to most Gannsters, market TIMING is at least as important, as price.

Most traders don't want to do the work, learning about the astrocycles
and how to apply them ... there's no free lunches, but some understanding
may be gained by following the examples posted and line them up,
alongside your regular TA, as confirmation.

Where positive cycles come into play, a rally may be expected, so a
long position may be taken, around that time. Or, if a negative cycle
is posted, we can probably expect a pullback or retreat in that market, 
so it may be a good place to exit or go short.

There's hundreds of examples already posted, where you can compare
the cycles with the charts or watch them, as they unfold ... and like all 
technical indicators, it does not work every time, but it does work enough
to keep some of us in the markets, as full-time traders ..... 

And, if you have a year or so, you can read all about it ... just google "Gann".

have a great day 

    paul



=====


----------



## rapt88

Hey Boggo,

Re.  "Si Hoc Legere Scis Nimium Eruditionis Habes"

I wouldn't call myself overeducated ... but I know how & where to research

"non stolidus - bonus iocus"

Rapt88


----------



## gazelle

This is why alot of Ganns work is coded although there is a very open side to this man also . Look at how to make profits trading  in commodities 1942 . 
Yes it is 66 years old and 412 pages long which would immediately put most people off but the amount of imformation in that book is huge . Gann talks about things like using the percentage of highs and lows as a price forecasting mechanism and breaks down sections of market campaigns in a logical and practical fashion . This is foundation knowledge along with Van Tharpes book but alot of people cannot appreciate the magnitude of work required to unlock Gann , even at least some of his methods . In order to appreciate Profits in Commodities you will have to go back 70 or 80 years and set the charts up either manually or through historical data and this book is only a prelude to what is contained within The Commodities Course . Gann was a Mason of the 33rd Degree and a very multidimensional man . Have a look at the books on his reccomended reading list and then you will understand that a cursory reading of Gann will offer minimal insights into his various lines of operation , you have to devote alot of time and completely alter your perceptual framework to set up his charts and attempt to apply Natural Law to the market under review . Moving straight into Plannetary Longitudes and The Square of 9 is akin to labourer performing detailed surgery in a hospital without laying the adequate foundation . Ganns work is deliberately coded and veiled in this manner to keep alot of people out and thats the way it should be . There is enough imformation here to join the dots and if you are serious about Gann start with Profits in Commodities and 45 years in Wall St .


----------



## gazelle

Yogi , Thanks for the details , I would like to select one of your dates and I have chosen 13th - 14th August as  an example . On this date you have outlined two significant cycles and expected positive news . On the 14th we have Mercury 8 deg Virgo 23"  - Venus 11 deg Virgo 03" - Saturn 9 deg Virgo 26"  and this triple conjuction is trine Jupiter . The conjunction looks reasonably significant with  a variation of only a few degrees and with three planets in Virgo . Having established the longitudal position  of the planets trine Jupiter how can you estimate what bearing these co ordinates will have on RIO at that particular  point in time . Perhaps if we constrtucted a Natal chart  back to FTD and tested the accuracy of these co ordinates we might just find that RIO has a strong historical tendency to turn when conjunctions occur in Virgo or Oppositions . But whilst this Plannetary alignment is a significant forthcoming event it is difficult to corelate which stocks or commodities will be directly affected or not affected at all by this conjunction . With Mercury having a rotation of 88 days and Venus 224 days you might only expect a small magnitude movement relative to position and orbital size .  19th May has Helio Mars 8 deg Virgo 03 and Helio Saturn 8 deg Virgo 04 which bought in the top .


----------



## Boggo

gazelle said:


> This is why alot of Ganns work is coded although there is a very open side to this man also . Look at how to make profits trading  in commodities 1942 .
> Yes it is 66 years old and 412 pages long which would immediately put most people off but the amount of imformation in that book is huge . Gann talks about things like using the percentage of highs and lows as a price forecasting mechanism and breaks down sections of market campaigns in a logical and practical fashion . This is foundation knowledge along with Van Tharpes book but alot of people cannot appreciate the magnitude of work required to unlock Gann , even at least some of his methods . In order to appreciate Profits in Commodities you will have to go back 70 or 80 years and set the charts up either manually or through historical data and this book is only a prelude to what is contained within The Commodities Course . Gann was a Mason of the 33rd Degree and a very multidimensional man . Have a look at the books on his reccomended reading list and then you will understand that a cursory reading of Gann will offer minimal insights into his various lines of operation , you have to devote alot of time and completely alter your perceptual framework to set up his charts and attempt to apply Natural Law to the market under review . Moving straight into Plannetary Longitudes and The Square of 9 is akin to labourer performing detailed surgery in a hospital without laying the adequate foundation . Ganns work is deliberately coded and veiled in this manner to keep alot of people out and thats the way it should be . There is enough imformation here to join the dots and if you are serious about Gann start with Profits in Commodities and 45 years in Wall St .




I am yet to see an actual trade based on any/some/all of the above.
Maybe I am missing something that should be obvious.
Can we see someone "walking the walk", ie a trade example of where this works in reality.

This is an extract from Dr. Alexander Elder's book, "Trading for a Living"


----------



## gazelle

Boggo , I dont really care what your expectations are and I am not prepared  to engage in a wholesale discussion of what techniques I employ in my trading system  although in due course I will try and outline a trade using ( some ) of the  mechanical principles of Gann .There are alot of comments from both camps  and lot of people discredit Gann because they can’t work out his methods .  W.D.Gann never revealed or sold his secrets to anyone – including his son. Gann wanted you to have to work for the secrets. In actual fact, Gann did not get along with his son.


----------



## Boggo

Sorry if I seem to be having a go, I am not, I am however attempting to apply a prove/disprove approach.

So far no one has been able to provide a dollar and cents conversion of the theory.

Cheers


----------



## gazelle

Gann is a hard nut to crack , there are alot of pieces missing but I work with what I can understand , sometimes it provides me with an indication as to what might happen and other times it might be off the mark because there is something else in play , but overall its an interesting path to follow . Heres an earlier post FYI . 


 Posted : 4th-August-2007, 01:43 PM  




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looking at The HSI from a technical perspective we can see that the recent top came in a few different ways which is always easy to see with the benefit of hindsight but by looking back and trying to understand the behavioural characteristics of the mkt through the interaction of timing and pricing componets we can try and establish a directional roadmap to look forward . 

The recent top at 23593 runs out a 10 year cycle from the old top 16839 in 1997 which was the first significant high after incorporation . sometimes a linear 10 year cycle can be reasonably accurate in particular when multiple time frames move into directional alignment -/+ so sometimes projecting these larger cycles fwd from significant turning points can lay the foundations in establishing where the mkts might run into zones of resist or otherwise but they are not a stand alone function and should be viewed in context to the prevailing structure of the market and the harmonic balance and interaction between the smaller sub cycles . 

Still looking at how that top came in and switching down to a daily chrt there is a 144 day cycle blowing off into the 23593 top also so breaking this cycle down further and trying to understand how price and time are moving through the proportionate parts of the square in particular the timing divisions .
the origin point for the 144 day cycle is the low at 18659 so placing SQ144 over the chart we can see price rallied up to 1/2 of square in time ( 72 ) and found resist at 21098 and from that point we had a small retracement into 2/3 of the square ( 96 ) which set up for a 48 day blowoff to complete the 144 day cycle . this all fits togethor like a glove in hindsight and sometimes these cycles can be accurate if pattern is confirming the timing divisions and other times there might be other factors at play just beneath the surface that can throw your analysis completely of base but generally its ok . 

So we have a 10 year cycle running out on the mthly chrt . first significant top out from incorporation . 10 years high to high .
then scaling down we have the 144 cycle aligning with the 10 year cycle and there is also a 180 day cycle high to high on the daily chart also but I didnt mention that because the pricing harmonics are not all that strong within the square . 

Range extensions on the weekly chrt : breaking down the large 18445 - 8255 range into its percentage retracements and observing how price has reacted at certain lvs shows us a few things . the midpoint at 13286 held strong support as did the 3/4 point at 7674 . past energy points become future energy points and can sometimes be numerically related . projecting ( range ) 10190 upward as range extension we can see the 1/4 extension stopped the rally at 20846 and the 1/2 extension bought in the top at 23593 so this is an important technical boundary . 
Range extensions were also at play on the daily but on a smaller scale . 
18640PPL - 21098PPH 100% upside extension hits 23593 . 


Looking forward : balancing price corrections in the bull campaign 
1st correction : retraces 3126 pts into 2004 low
2nd correction : retraces 2231 pts into 2006 low 
3rd correction : retraces 2316 pts into 2007 low 

so the largest overbalance in price is 3126 in this campaign and the average is approx 2273 . taking 3126 off the current top will take us to 20473 breaking important support at 21098 on the way down . this is only a possibility as I am just balancing the corrections and watching price around these zones 

taking 2273 off the current top will take us to 21320 keeping us above critical 21098 support . 


First timing date is due 17th Aug : 

Running SQ180 over the weekly chart puts forward several possibilities but first it is important to look at how price and time are rotating through the square . running the SQ180 out from xxx PPH price action rallies into 5/8 square in time and then subsequently retraces into 2/3 square in time before pressing higher . I am not giving out the origin point but just trying to establish a transitional structure based upon past characteristics of the square 7/8 of the square brings in a low so there is a possibility that a completion of time into 17th August might bring a change of trend . 
At this stage it is hard to gauge whether the 17th might bring in a low or or a lower high but remaining open to the pattern of the mkt and assesing how price structure is behaving around this point might set something up , I dont know , it could just turn out to be nothing but at least we have a someboundaries to work with . there are no convergent daily cycles to line up with the weekly 180 but sometimes the dominant cycle will overide the sub cycles . 

Second timing date is less significant but worthy to note : 10th Aug 
this cycle doesnt look very strong SQ120 out from XXX with midpoint vibration at 60 weeks . price and time are not moving in harmonic alliance but without discounting this it is worth watching . 


Tieing everything togethor : looking at the prevailing structure of the mkt and the HSI does look rather weak with recent price action gapping lower and not closing that gap within 3 days might indicate the possibility of further downside . the two large black candles are not indicating strength and by balancing the ( two ) cntr trend possibilities against the timing dates provided we have a few strategies to play with but pattern is king and time turns trend , if you can balance the two it can sometimes shine a light on mkt direction .


----------



## gazelle

Public Forecast posted 4th August for significant timing date on HSI 17th August 13 days in advance although I couldnt qualify it at that time as a high or low but the timing date was accurate . 17th August bought in the major spike low .


----------



## gazelle

Looking at NAB : 14th August is the next significant timing date . We are 360 deg from the 2007 spike low which might set up the possibility of an Anniversary low but other factors will have to line up to confirm this . 
Helio : Earth 22 deg Aquarius 20"  Helio : Neptune 22 deg Aquarius 51 with both planets approximately parallel and other timing dates moving into alignment on this date there is a possibility of a low into this date .
Half of the high price is 22.50 approx so we could look for a bottom reversal signal around this point . If market action is not in line with my analysis I will pick something else .


----------



## dodgers

Interesting. Do you have any analysis for the XJO? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 08072008:
> 
> Hi Rapt88,
> 
> SPI ... some time cycles, ahead:
> 
> 21072008 .....  difficult cycle = negative sentiment ... ???
> 
> *(21-29072008 may be particularly negative for DOW = DJIA) *
> 
> 25072008 ..... positive time cycle
> 
> 28-29072008 ..... 2 significant and negative cycles here
> 
> 04082008 ..... positive news here
> 
> 08082008 ..... positive spotlight on XJO
> 
> 19-20082008 ..... 2 significant and negative time cycles here
> 
> 
> 08-09092008 ..... negative spotlight on XJO
> 
> 11-12092008 ..... 3 positive time cycles here .....
> 
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> =====





Hi folks,

..... DOW down more than 300 points last night, ahead of 
more anticipated negativity for XJO, early next week ... !~!

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... DOW down more than 300 points last night, ahead of
> more anticipated negativity for XJO, early next week ... !~!
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

..... and so it was !~!

Despite a 290 point gain for the DOW last night, 
our XJO slid 87 points, today ... !~!

Still anticipating some positive moves, in a couple of days ..... 

 11-12092008 ..... 3 positive time cycles here ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Porper

Trader Paul,

You clearly stated 08-09/09/2008 would be negative.



So from your prediction "08-09092008 ..... negative spotlight on XJO"

You were completely wrong.

The 08th had the biggest rise in weeks, maybe months and you say you were correct 

I'd hate to see what happens when you are wrong.


----------



## tech/a

gazelle looks like he knows his stuff.

But



> Looking at NAB : 14th August is the next significant timing date .




Hmmmm.


----------



## Trader Paul

Porper said:


> Trader Paul,
> 
> You clearly stated 08-09/09/2008 would be negative.
> 
> So from your prediction "08-09092008 ..... negative spotlight on XJO"
> 
> You were completely wrong.
> 
> The 08th had the biggest rise in weeks, maybe months and you say you were correct.
> 
> I'd hate to see what happens when you are wrong.






Hi Porper,

yeah, yeah, yeah, we've heard it all before ... 

... given that post was made on 8th July 2008 (ie 2 months ago),
then a range of 24 hours is not an unreasonable timeframe to be 
alert for a significant change in market sentiment ... so, on the
09092008 the market DID turn down (87 points), despite a 290 point 
lead from the DOW, the previous night.

..... maybe, the skeptix would care to post a forecast on XJO that is 
accurate, within a 24 hour window for us ..... even ONE month ahead !~!

But we know, that just wont happen.

have a great day

    paul



====


----------



## Frank D

Paul,

I think your calls are mostly spot on, much better than most on this forum.

I'm not sure what you do with those calls or what set-ups you use to trade them, but nevertheless keep it up.

Probably help if you posted charts so that others can identify set-ups to match them.  People like to see pretty pictures.

BTW.... 87 points is a primary range on the SPI


Frank


----------



## Trembling Hand

Trader Paul said:


> ... given that post was made on 8th July 2008 (ie 2 months ago),
> then a range of 24 hours is not an unreasonable timeframe to be
> alert for a significant change in market sentiment ... so, on the
> 09092008 the market DID turn down (87 points), despite a 290 point
> lead from the DOW, the previous night.




Paul from my charts the DOW has actually gone NO WHERE yet!!

Up big one day, back the next. In fact its right where it was last Thursday is it not?

I would still like to see in practise how you would trade this. I mean it may be an interesting game to play heads or tails on a coin flip 20 turns away but I would like to see how it works.

I have no interest in "predicting" a move 1 month away if I cannot turn that into a positive expectancy system. So I'm sorry I cannot tell you what will happen in 2 months BUT I can tell you that I will be making REAL money with a real trading system in two months just like the last two months.

It would be good if you could show some real trades, for the skeptics :bowdown:


----------



## Trader Paul

Trembling Hand said:


> Paul from my charts the DOW has actually gone NO WHERE yet!!
> 
> Up big one day, back the next. In fact its right where it was last Thursday is it not?
> 
> It would be good if you could show some real trades, for the skeptics






... well, here's another tip for the DOW, this week ... there's 
three significant and negative time cycles coming into play
on 11-12092008, this week.

At the same time, we are looking for XJO to disconnect from
the DOW again, with 3 positive cycles coming into play ... so,
while the DOW may be punished significantly by week's end,
XJO should hold up a lot better.

As for my own STOCK trades, there's a mountain of them been
posted on this forum and others ... ALL of them are real trades,
unless otherwise stated.

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Frank D said:


> Paul,
> 
> I think your calls are mostly spot on, much better than most on this forum.
> 
> I'm not sure what you do with those calls or what set-ups you use to trade them, but nevertheless keep it up.
> 
> Probably help if you posted charts so that others can identify set-ups to match them.  People like to see pretty pictures.
> 
> BTW.... 87 points is a primary range on the SPI
> 
> 
> Frank






Hi Frank,

Many thanks for your kind words ... they are much appreciated ... 

As previously noted, astroanalysis is NOT a stand alone trading method,
but it IS one way of analyzing the TIME axis on our charts and another
COMPLEMENTARY tool for techies to use, alongside their regular TA, on
any stock.

As for posting charts ..... don't have enough time to do that these
days, but will get back to it, as other commitments are fulfilled.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 08072008:
> 
> Hi Rapt88,
> 
> SPI ... some time cycles, ahead:
> 
> 15072008 ..... minor and positive (intraday only)
> 
> 17072008 ..... minor and positive (intraday only)
> 
> 21072008 .....  difficult cycle = negative sentiment ... ???
> 
> *(21-29072008 may be particularly negative for DOW = DJIA) *
> 
> 25072008 ..... positive time cycle
> 
> 28-29072008 ..... 2 significant and negative cycles here
> 
> 04082008 ..... positive news here
> 
> 08082008 ..... positive spotlight on XJO
> 
> 19-20082008 ..... 2 significant and negative time cycles here
> 
> 08-09092008 ..... negative spotlight on XJO
> 
> 11-12092008 ..... 3 positive time cycles here .....
> 
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

From post above:

*2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
*

-----

..... and to add a little more for the next couple of months:-

DOW ..... if you think it is bad now, just wait until Jupiter gets
in on the act, 17-27102008 !~! (New Moon 28102008)

And just in time for the US elections:

..... be watching for the Saturn/Uranus opposition,
as it becomes exact and is triggered yet again, by:

Venus 03112008
Sun 11112008 (Full moon 13112008)
Jupiter 03-19112008

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

16th August 2007 WPL  : At this point Mercury and Venus were conjunct at 25 Deg Leo 25" trine Pluto which is 120 Deg . This seems to be the predominant astrological influence at the time of the low . We can also see a cluster of four planets between 23 - 27 Deg Leo . It is difficult to determine whether this particular influence is responsible for running the trend up but we have an Astronomical reference point to work from . 
16th August 2007 : Pluto is 26 Deg Sag 25" and the Sun is 23 Deg Leo 55" .
For the Sun to move  into the transition point to replace Pluto it travels 123 deg and is precise on the 18th December 2007 coinciding with the spike low . 
!6th August 2007 : Mercury is 25 Deg  Leo 20"  and  is precise on the 17th December at 26 Deg Sag 25 " replacing Pluto . When Civil and Planetary Time move into directional alignment it enhances the probability of a change in trend . Gann said  all market tops and bottoms are mathematically connected , He used to look at the Position of trend according to various Time cycles and Geometric Angles . 

Still looking at the 16th August : we can see Saturn at 27 Deg Leo 55 or 147.91 Deg Geo  and Mars at 6 Deg Gemini 21 " or 66.34 Deg Geo .  Adding 81.57 Deg has Mars precise at the 27th June 2008 Secondary Top . 
Over The next few weeks I will be applying this in real time although a fair amount of work is required before the rubber hits the road . 

Keep The code .


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 16092008:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> From post above:
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> -----
> 
> ..... and to add a little more for the next couple of months:-
> 
> DOW ..... if you think it is bad now, just wait until Jupiter gets
> in on the act, 17-27102008 !~! (New Moon 28102008)
> 
> And just in time for the US elections:
> 
> ..... be watching for the Saturn/Uranus opposition,
> as it becomes exact and is triggered yet again, by:
> 
> Venus 03112008
> Sun 11112008 (Full moon 13112008)
> Jupiter 03-19112008
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






..... and DOW negativity takes its cue, right on time ..... 

happy trading

  paul



=====


----------



## rapt88

Trader Paul said:


> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Trader Paul,

Nice call(s).  Did you trade them?

How is it looking Astro-wise for the SPI thru' to Jan '09 ?

Rapt88


----------



## Trader Paul

rapt88 said:


> Trader Paul,
> 
> Nice call(s).  Did you trade them?
> 
> How is it looking Astro-wise for the SPI thru' to Jan '09 ?
> 
> Rapt88






..... will get back to you, Rapt88.

Have been standing aside from most stocks and will be very selective
over the next couple of months, as the slaughter continues ..... 

Expect the negativity to continue, as per previous post, below:



Trader Paul said:


> From post on 08072008:
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> -----
> 
> ..... and to add a little more for the next couple of months:-
> 
> DOW ..... if you think it is bad now, just wait until Jupiter gets
> in on the act, 17-27102008 !~! (New Moon 28102008)
> 
> And just in time for the US elections:
> 
> ..... be watching for the Saturn/Uranus opposition,
> as it becomes exact and is triggered yet again, by:
> 
> Venus 03112008
> Sun 11112008 (Full moon 13112008)
> Jupiter 03-19112008
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,
According to our astroanalysis, crude oil prices will rocket in 2009, but we
will likely get a little foretaste of things to come, next month:

     24-30112008 ... a strong rally in the oil price likely.

18 May --->> 06 July 2009 ..... peak oil one = POO ... !~!

Significant triggers during this period may be expected, on:

    20052009 ... significant oil news expected here.

 27-29052009 ... 3 significant time cycles in play here.

    03062009 ... a focus on the oil price ???

    10062009 ... more significant oil news expected here

 15-18062008 ... another cycle to trigger a rally ???

    02072009 ... 4 time cycles come together here
             to have the world focused on the oil price.

-----

Then, late in 2009:       

    02122009 ... news to trigger a rally in oil prices

    16122009 ... a strong rally in oil prices expected

 18-28122009 ... peak oil two = POT ... !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 16092008:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> From post above:
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> -----
> 
> ..... and to add a little more for the next couple of months:-
> 
> DOW ..... if you think it is bad now, just wait until Jupiter gets
> in on the act, 17-27102008 !~! (New Moon 28102008)
> 
> And just in time for the US elections:
> 
> ..... be watching for the Saturn/Uranus opposition,
> as it becomes exact and is triggered yet again, by:
> 
> Venus 03112008
> Sun 11112008 (Full moon 13112008)
> Jupiter 03-19112008
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====





Hi folks,

..... as expected, the rot in the markets continues ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... just a quick observation here.

Some traders will recollect the previous forecasts of natural disasters,
about the hurricanes (Katrina,etc) and the Japanese earthquake, for example.

Now, a little closer to home, we can see the potential for yet another
natural disaster ..... another "big wind" event and this time, it will
likely be at the end of December 2008 and extending into the first
week in January 2009.

Given that we are coming into cyclone season now, the most likely 
location is *Port Hedland* WA and this looks like it will be a
*HUGE* storm.

One of the consequences of this storm may also be a fire, 
generated as a direct result of cyclone (???)

So, we will be alert for some news, confirming a cyclone in that area,
around 01-06012009.

Globally, other locations may be on longitudes 31 & 61 degrees west,
but Port Hedland seems to be the most likely target.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 16092008:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> From post above:
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> -----
> 
> ..... and to add a little more for the next couple of months:-
> 
> DOW ..... if you think it is bad now, just wait until Jupiter gets
> in on the act, 17-27102008 !~! (New Moon 28102008)
> 
> And just in time for the US elections:
> 
> ..... be watching for the Saturn/Uranus opposition,
> as it becomes exact and is triggered yet again, by:
> 
> Venus 03112008
> Sun 11112008 (Full moon 13112008)
> Jupiter 03-19112008
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Hi folks,

..... so, as per post above, the current round of negativity is almost 
behind us, with the next series of positive time cycles, starting in
60 days, around 19012009 ... !~!

More later.

have a great day

  paul

=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 16092008:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> From post above:
> 
> *2909-07102008 ..... DOW likely to be strongly negative here
> *
> 
> -----
> 
> ..... and to add a little more for the next couple of months:-
> 
> DOW ..... if you think it is bad now, just wait until Jupiter gets
> in on the act, 17-27102008 !~! (New Moon 28102008)
> 
> And just in time for the US elections:
> 
> ..... be watching for the Saturn/Uranus opposition,
> as it becomes exact and is triggered yet again, by:
> 
> Venus 03112008
> Sun 11112008 (Full moon 13112008)
> Jupiter 03-19112008
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

..... so, as per post above, the current round of negativity is almost 
behind us, with the next series of positive time cycles, starting in
60 days, around 19012009 ... !~!

More later.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... just a quick observation here.
> 
> Some traders will recollect the previous forecasts of natural disasters,
> about the hurricanes (Katrina,etc) and the Japanese earthquake, for example.
> 
> Now, a little closer to home, we can see the potential for yet another
> natural disaster ..... another "big wind" event and this time, it will
> likely be at the end of December 2008 and extending into the first
> week in January 2009.
> 
> Given that we are coming into cyclone season now, the most likely
> location is *Port Hedland* WA and this looks like it will be a
> *HUGE* storm.
> 
> One of the consequences of this storm may also be a fire,
> generated as a direct result of cyclone (???)
> 
> So, we will be alert for some news, confirming a cyclone in that area,
> around 01-06012009.
> 
> Globally, other locations may be on longitudes 31 & 61 degrees west,
> but Port Hedland seems to be the most likely target.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

..... looking at these warning signs a little closer, some consideration
must also be given to areas adjacent to the target and other areas
nearby, that may be vulnerable to a natural disaster.

To the south-west of Port Hedland, we have the North-west Shelf
gas plants onshore and their supply platforms, in adjacent offshore
areas, too.

On the same longitude, further to the north, there is also the ever-present 
danger of the Indonesian caldera on East Java ...
(where the STO mud-flow debacle is still unfolding).

Whatever happens, man-made or natural, this event looks BIIIIIIIG ... !~!

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Shrewd Crude

hey paul...
what happened to austin AKK?

.^sc


----------



## Wysiwyg

Too early for the psyche lone in early January.More like late Feb. / March.

Eathquake in China wasn`t it. ???


----------



## Trader Paul

Shrewd Crude said:


> hey paul...
> what happened to austin AKK?
> 
> .^sc






...  see AKK thread, later ... expecting more downside next month
and a serious low, especially around 12-23012009 ... 

More later.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... so, as per post above, the current round of negativity is almost
> behind us, with the next series of positive time cycles, starting in
> 60 days, around 19012009 ... !~!
> 
> More later.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






..... and expecting a brief Christmas rally, from 04-15122008 ... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... so, as per post above, the current round of negativity is almost
> behind us, with the next series of positive time cycles, starting in
> 60 days, around 19012009 ... !~!
> 
> More later.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






..... and expecting a brief Christmas rally, from 04-15122008,
about 12 months on, from the start of the big slide ... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## OzWaveGuy

Hi Paul

was reading thru the start of this thread the other night and was intrigued by the detail in your posts, some obvious questions:

in your forecasts did you identify the major turning point on 1/11/2007? I'm not sure if I missed it.

Also how do you know which particular stocks or sectors will be moving? 

Sorry if these questions have already been answered - a url will be fine if you have posted the above.

Cheers OWG


----------



## Trader Paul

OzWaveGuy said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> was reading thru the start of this thread the other night and was intrigued by the detail in your posts, some obvious questions:
> 
> in your forecasts did you identify the major turning point on 1/11/2007? I'm not sure if I missed it.
> 
> Also how do you know which particular stocks or sectors will be moving?
> 
> Sorry if these questions have already been answered - a url will be fine if you have posted the above.
> 
> Cheers OWG




====



Hi OWG,

No forecast was made for the 01112007 high, but on 01 Jan 2007
our "Look into 2007 - pp8-10", detailed the critical nature of 
the biggest astrological event of that year, on 10122007 .....
..... that was more than 11 months, before the event ... !~!

Refer to .pdf file, attached.

Details of the same event was again posted here, in this thread,
in May/June 2007, as well.

In hindsight, the high that week on 11122007, was less than 
200 points down from the 01112007 high and the market has 
not stopped falling, since 11122007 ..... see XJO chart, in the
.pdf file attached.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 20112008:
> 
> ..... and expecting a brief Christmas rally, from 04-15122008,
> about 12 months on, from the start of the big slide ...
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul






Hi folks,

As forecast above, the Christmas rally comes in, right on time ... 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2009.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## OzWaveGuy

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As forecast above, the Christmas rally comes in, right on time ...
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2009.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Hi Paul,

I do agree that the next leg up of the rally started on the 5th of Dec and coincides with your prediction of a  'Christmas Rally' earlier. The accuracy of your calls I've looked at is pretty impressive.

Although, I would have thought the brief Christmas rally started back on Nov 21st? and the 5th of Dec is the start of the 2nd leg up?

Cheers 

OWG


----------



## rub92me

OzWaveGuy said:


> Hi Paul,
> I do agree that the next leg up of the rally started on the 5th of Dec and coincides with your prediction of a  'Christmas Rally' earlier.



You must have an unusual definition of a rally. The XAO went up significantly for 1 day from 5 Dec (on 8 Dec) and unless we'll get a massive rally in the last hour today will be below where we started the month.


----------



## OzWaveGuy

rub92me said:


> You must have an unusual definition of a rally. The XAO went up significantly for 1 day from 5 Dec (on 8 Dec) and unless we'll get a massive rally in the last hour today will be below where we started the month.




 right - doesn't seem like much at the moment - and there's still more downside to go today and possibly tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wysiwyg

I had a look at the 2007 report below and for the life of me cannot believe the blatant false prophesising. Oh (chuckle) it is "watch".



> Some specific ASX stocks to watch, around 10122007 will be:
> BOQ – BXP - TOX




BOQ ... $18.00 down to $10.30

BXP ... this is a good one ... 18c to liquidation

TOX ... $2.50 down to $1.12


p.s. I am not a representative of god.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Summer solstice ..... longest day for 2008/2009 FY and
3/4 of the way through the Gann trading year ..... 

Merry Christmas and Happy 2009

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Here’s some short-term astroanalysis for WPL, STO and OSH ..... 

WPL in 2009 ..... expecting some big winners in the oil sector, 
in the coming year, but January 2009 may bring some negative
surprises for some oilers ... most notably WPL, particularly around:

02-05012009 ... negative news expected

07012009 ... minor and positive cycle

16-23012009 ... 3 significant time cycles to bring
negative news for WPL ..... ???

STU will be another oiler that may suffer, with the cycles 
detailed, above. 

-----

STO ... looking for some negative sentiment over the next
couple of months, as several negative time cycles come into
play, especially around:

      2301-20022009 ... at least 4 negative time cycles
                        come into play, during this period.

-----

OSH ..... has a better time cycle profile, with March 2009 beginning and ending 
with very positive cycles, continuuing into April 2009 and finishing, with a 
strong November and December 2009 ..... 

-----

..... and of course, POO affects all of the global producers, so here’s our 
astroanalysis on POO, in 2009:

18 May --->> 06 July 2009 ..... a BIG rally in POO expected ... possibly,
as a response to expected tension in Iraq, around 04-10032009 and then, 
in Iran from 240420099 (more news about nukes?) and increased tension,
particularly, 11-21052009 ... this could be HUGE and will almost certainly
involve nukes in Iran ... !~!  


Significant triggers during this period may be expected, on:

    20052009 ... significant oil news expected here.

 27-29052009 ... 3 significant time cycles in play here.

    03062009 ... a focus on the oil price ???

    10062009 ... more significant oil news expected here

 15-18062008 ... another cycle to trigger a rally ... ???

    02072009 ... 4 time cycles come together here
             to have the world focused on the oil price.

-----

Then, late in 2009:       

    02122009 ... news to trigger another rally in oil prices

    16122009 ... a strong rally in oil prices expected

 18-28122009 ... peak oil ... !~!~! ... ???


Happy trading in 2009.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Attached is a brief overview of 2009, using some of Gann's simple astroanalysis ... 

Happy trading to all, in 2009 ... !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Wysiwyg

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... just a quick observation here.
> 
> 
> Now, a little closer to home, we can see the potential for yet another
> natural disaster ..... another "big wind" event and this time, it will
> likely be *at the end of December 2008 and extending into the first*
> *week in January 2009*.
> 
> Given that we are coming into cyclone season now, the most likely
> location is *Port Hedland* WA and this looks like it will be a
> *HUGE* storm.
> 
> So, we will be alert for some news, confirming a cyclone in that area,
> around *01-06012009*.
> 
> Globally, other locations may be on longitudes 31 & 61 degrees west,
> but *Port Hedland seems to be the most likely target*.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Wysiwyg said:


> Too early for the psyche lone in early January.*More like late Feb. / March*.




There was a cyclone that came close earlier in the year but this Tropical Low crossed right on time.Send me a contract to sign up for the Crystal Ball Club.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Yes, there WAS a HUGE cyclone came down the coast, at the time
forecast and fortunately for Port Hedland, it turned out to sea and 
blew itself out, before it could do any significant damage ..... 

..... so, as previously forecast, another significant global event for 2009
will likely be a return to unrest in Irag, particularly around, 06-11032009.

After that, more trouble in Iran (over their nukes ...???) will likely surface in 
May-June 2009, particularly around 15-22052009, which should drive oil prices
significantly higher .....

..... and right around the December 2009 solstice, we should see yet another
spike in oil prices.

have a great day

   paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

XJO ... just some thoughts about some Gann stuff
and anniversaries in the marketplace, in particular.

..... Friday 13032009, marks exactly 6 years since
the last significant low in XJO (2633), which came
in a week before the invasion of Iraq.

Friday 13032009 will also mark 499 days out from
the high (6851), on 01112007 ..... 

..... so, we have 2 significant anniversaries
coming together on 13031009 and coincidently two
positive time cycles for XJO should come into play
16-20032009 .. that should be enough to give XJO
a strong short-term bounce, though we may see
some volatility on 18032009, with some negative
news expected.

Further volatility expected in early April 2009,
as 2 positive time cycles around03-06042009 are
offset by two negative cycles, at that time.

-----

DOW ... we may see a flattening of the current
downtrend, around 11-16032009 ..... however, the
strength in XJO, a few days later, should be more
obvious, as stronger and more positive cycles will
be at work.

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

Friday 13th 2009 looks interesting , I posted this on HC on the 23rd Febuary . 
 The original forecast for a low into this date looks like a high probability . will look over things tonight and try and get a better overview . Say Yogi , have you got a FTD or Listing date for Eurostox50 . I should have a look at the XAO but just havent had time . Regards Gazelle 



Eurostox50

Looking at the possibility of a low into 13th March 2009 . 
There are two scenarios that could eventuate into this date : a counter trend high : but the stronger scenario is a capitulation low . Pattern and volume moving into this date will provide additional imformation .

13th March : 90 & 45 Deg 
50% of 5522 High = 2761 
50% of 4572 High = 2286 ( Important technical zones ) 
From March 1oth 2000 to 13th March 2009 the Sun has moved 3290 Deg which equals a resist angle of 2232 . Time is the central componet and these price levels can be measured against the nominated date as a gauge to probable mkt direction . 
Early March will complete a six year cycle from base . the sixth year is the year of ascension which might support the possibility of a low into the 13th March . 
Sun conjunct Uranus 23 Deg Pisces 04 "


----------



## Trader Paul

gazelle said:


> Friday 13th 2009 looks interesting , I posted this on HC on the 23rd Febuary .
> The original forecast for a low into this date looks like a high probability . will look over things tonight and try and get a better overview . Say Yogi , have you got a FTD or Listing date for Eurostox50 . I should have a look at the XAO but just havent had time . Regards Gazelle
> 
> Eurostox50






..... sorry Gazelle, unable to help with the Eurostox50 info, that you seek ... 

have a great day

     paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

SP500

11th Oct 2007 High 1576 equals 16 Deg Leo ( 136 Deg Geo ) 
four cycles of 360 = 1440 + 136 = 1576 . 

6th March 2009 Low 666 equals 6 Deg Aquarius (306 Deg Geo )
one cycle of 360 + 306 = 666 

19th May High 1440 

6th March Jupiter conjunct Mars at 307 Deg Helio (1Deg orb)
No wonder price is turbulent .  


Keep the Code Yogi . 
Let them work for it .


----------



## sails

gazelle said:


> ...
> Early March will complete a six year cycle from base . the sixth year is the year of ascension which might support the possibility of a low into the 13th March .
> Sun conjunct Uranus 23 Deg Pisces 04 "




Hi Gazelle,

Obviously the 13th is a pressure date on the basis of your analysis.  What happens if the markets don't make a low on that day?  If they spike up into that date, is that a possible short? 

I got as far as the SITM video series a few years ago, but no where near your complex analysis!

Cheers


----------



## gazelle

there are a few dates coming in that look important , at this stage I cant qualify them as high or lows but as they get closer we can zoom into a 30 min or 60 min chart and look for other confirming aspects , will update later .


----------



## gazelle

March is a significant time for many stocks and commodities because the Sun crosses the equator on March 21st . This is the true start of a Calender Year and I guess thats one of the contributing reasons we are experience unrest around these levels . March 6th is 345 Deg on The Square of Nine  exactly 15 Deg away from 0 Deg Aries . Placing 0 on the Degree we can see that 666 667 is  Square or 90 Deg to March the 6th .

Gann used Permanent Dates and these are outlined in his books . Points on the 360 Deg Wheel where we can look for a possible change of trend if aligned with other factors . These permanent dates are March 21st 0 Deg Aries  June 21st 0 Deg Cancer  Sept 23rd O Deg Libra and Dec 21st 0 Deg Capricorn or 270 Deg . These are handy points of reference and when price is aspecting time we can look for a possible change in trend . The Square of Nine is also The circle of 24 which represents a standard calender day . For intraday trading it is wise to use a 4 minute chart as this represents 1 Deg of time . 360 Minutes is 1/4 of one day or 90 Deg out from 0 .  720 Minutes is 180 Deg out from zero . 1080 Minutes is 270 Deg out from 0  and 360 is one full revolution . So with the Earth moving 360 Deg in longitude in 24 hours one hour of time equals 15 Deg in longitude and Gann used one cent in price to one hour of time which can throw up a few challenges because most Exchanges are only open for six hours . In Ganns time early in the century most exchanges would trade six days a week but that has been modified . 
Primarily The Square of Nine is an Astrological Calculator but it is quite a functional piece of equipment and can sometimes give us clues in our analysis . For intraday traders you can lookat  3 1/4 days which is 22.50 Deg and 7 1/2 days which is 45 Deg and even 15 days which is 90 Deg . ( based on a 6 hour day ) Most people dont understand or appreciate the application of time but it is a primary mechanism that can turn trend . When larger Timing gears exert their influence on price and they align with smaller gears you can look for changes to take place . 

The 13th March is based on civil time  Eurostox50 , It isnt really a choice index but just flicking through some charts it did come up . 13th March is 90 weeks out from major high and 45 weeks out from secondary high so two significant dates move into alignment on the 13th March but this is where you have to allow some space and objectivity for things to happen . Sometimes Gann would start his calculations one week out from the degree date which in this case would give us a one week window to look at the possibility of a low coming in . Sometimes the low can come in 2 days earlier which might well be the case but my strategy is just to wait for validation of a low and then look to position long . There are a few technical scenarios here . A : Perhaps the Low has come in on 345 Deg three days earlier than our target date , thats ok  because we know Time  has expired and even if we are two or three days late we can apply an appropriate strategy to get in around low levels which will minimize our risk . B : Scenario two is to wait for the target date to come in , the market will either low into that date -/+1 day and reverse or will just continue up . We have a sign in the road so even if we have to wait another day or so to get aboard a long range trend it is worth the confirmation , sometimes these cycles are accurate to the day and sometimes they require a bit of flexibility but if you have a comprehensive understanding of mkt structure volume characteristics and the like it all helps . There is alot of good stuff in the video series , most folk just couldnt be bothered doing the work and setting things up correctly , they prefer to use lagging indicators which are an artificial deriviative of price .


----------



## gazelle

The 3rd of April looks like a significant Timing Date for the SP500 . This date comes out on an even 45 week cycle which is important because it is 1/8 of the Circle . The market is presently running higher making higher tops and higher bottoms on the swing chart so if this trend continues up the most likely scenario is an intermediate top into the 3rd of March . If this fails to eventuate the second scenario could be a counter trend low into this date but as we approach the 3rd of April we will be in abetter position to gauge probable direction of trend . On this Date Geo Mars will be opposite or 180 Deg Saturn . Geo Pluto will be Square or 90 Deg Venus and Helio Mars and Neptune will be conjunct at 24 Deg Aquarius or 324 Deg . 

From 11th October the Sun has moved 540 Deg or 1 1/2 cycles which will be equal to a price of 1037 on the 3rd April . This is not a definitive price point only a 45 Deg Angle from Top . You can also look at weekly angles against Time to gauge the technical position of the mkt . 50% of the high comes in at 788 and 50% of the low comes in at 999 so these are handy reference points to monitor . 


Square of Nine Levels 1576 : 

360 Deg = 1422 
540 Deg = 1347 
720 Deg = 1275 
1080 Deg = 1136 
1440 Deg = 1006 

Base levels from 666 Low can be measured in the same way . When price and time co ordinates move into harmonic alignment we can weigh this against the geometric angles and the underlying structure of the mkt . Time is the central componet and everything works around the cause . as we move into this date we can zoom into a smaller timeframe to narrow our risk .


----------



## gazelle

The position of the circle changes but its symmetry remains .


----------



## Trader Paul

gazelle said:


> March is a significant time for many stocks and commodities because the Sun crosses the equator on March 21st . This is the true start of a Calender Year and I guess thats one of the contributing reasons we are experience unrest around these levels . March 6th is 345 Deg on The Square of Nine  exactly 15 Deg away from 0 Deg Aries . Placing 0 on the Degree we can see that 666 667 is  Square or 90 Deg to March the 6th .
> 
> Gann used Permanent Dates and these are outlined in his books . Points on the 360 Deg Wheel where we can look for a possible change of trend if aligned with other factors . These permanent dates are March 21st 0 Deg Aries  June 21st 0 Deg Cancer  Sept 23rd O Deg Libra and Dec 21st 0 Deg Capricorn or 270 Deg . These are handy points of reference and when price is aspecting time we can look for a possible change in trend . The Square of Nine is also The circle of 24 which represents a standard calender day . For intraday trading it is wise to use a 4 minute chart as this represents 1 Deg of time . 360 Minutes is 1/4 of one day or 90 Deg out from 0 .  720 Minutes is 180 Deg out from zero . 1080 Minutes is 270 Deg out from 0  and 360 is one full revolution . So with the Earth moving 360 Deg in longitude in 24 hours one hour of time equals 15 Deg in longitude and Gann used one cent in price to one hour of time which can throw up a few challenges because most Exchanges are only open for six hours . In Ganns time early in the century most exchanges would trade six days a week but that has been modified .
> Primarily The Square of Nine is an Astrological Calculator but it is quite a functional piece of equipment and can sometimes give us clues in our analysis . For intraday traders you can lookat  3 1/4 days which is 22.50 Deg and 7 1/2 days which is 45 Deg and even 15 days which is 90 Deg . ( based on a 6 hour day ) Most people dont understand or appreciate the application of time but it is a primary mechanism that can turn trend . When larger Timing gears exert their influence on price and they align with smaller gears you can look for changes to take place .
> 
> The 13th March is based on civil time  Eurostox50 , It isnt really a choice index but just flicking through some charts it did come up . 13th March is 90 weeks out from major high and 45 weeks out from secondary high so two significant dates move into alignment on the 13th March but this is where you have to allow some space and objectivity for things to happen . Sometimes Gann would start his calculations one week out from the degree date which in this case would give us a one week window to look at the possibility of a low coming in . Sometimes the low can come in 2 days earlier which might well be the case but my strategy is just to wait for validation of a low and then look to position long . There are a few technical scenarios here . A : Perhaps the Low has come in on 345 Deg three days earlier than our target date , thats ok  because we know Time  has expired and even if we are two or three days late we can apply an appropriate strategy to get in around low levels which will minimize our risk . B : Scenario two is to wait for the target date to come in , the market will either low into that date -/+1 day and reverse or will just continue up . We have a sign in the road so even if we have to wait another day or so to get aboard a long range trend it is worth the confirmation , sometimes these cycles are accurate to the day and sometimes they require a bit of flexibility but if you have a comprehensive understanding of mkt structure volume characteristics and the like it all helps . There is alot of good stuff in the video series , most folk just couldnt be bothered doing the work and setting things up correctly , they prefer to use lagging indicators which are an artificial deriviative of price .






gazelle said:


> The 3rd of April looks like a significant Timing Date for the SP500 . This date comes out on an even 45 week cycle which is important because it is 1/8 of the Circle . The market is presently running higher making higher tops and higher bottoms on the swing chart so if this trend continues up the most likely scenario is an intermediate top into the 3rd of March . If this fails to eventuate the second scenario could be a counter trend low into this date but as we approach the 3rd of April we will be in abetter position to gauge probable direction of trend . On this Date Geo Mars will be opposite or 180 Deg Saturn . Geo Pluto will be Square or 90 Deg Venus and Helio Mars and Neptune will be conjunct at 24 Deg Aquarius or 324 Deg .
> 
> From 11th October the Sun has moved 540 Deg or 1 1/2 cycles which will be equal to a price of 1037 on the 3rd April . This is not a definitive price point only a 45 Deg Angle from Top . You can also look at weekly angles against Time to gauge the technical position of the mkt . 50% of the high comes in at 788 and 50% of the low comes in at 999 so these are handy reference points to monitor .
> 
> 
> Square of Nine Levels 1576 :
> 
> 360 Deg = 1422
> 540 Deg = 1347
> 720 Deg = 1275
> 1080 Deg = 1136
> 1440 Deg = 1006
> 
> Base levels from 666 Low can be measured in the same way . When price and time co ordinates move into harmonic alignment we can weigh this against the geometric angles and the underlying structure of the mkt . Time is the central componet and everything works around the cause . as we move into this date we can zoom into a smaller timeframe to narrow our risk .






gazelle said:


> SP500
> 
> 11th Oct 2007 High 1576 equals 16 Deg Leo ( 136 Deg Geo )
> four cycles of 360 = 1440 + 136 = 1576 .
> 
> 6th March 2009 Low 666 equals 6 Deg Aquarius (306 Deg Geo )
> one cycle of 360 + 306 = 666
> 
> 19th May High 1440
> 
> 6th March Jupiter conjunct Mars at 307 Deg Helio (1Deg orb)
> No wonder price is turbulent .
> 
> 
> Keep the Code Yogi .
> Let them work for it .






..... nice work all round, Gazelle ..... !~!

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

SP500 18th May is the next timing point .


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trader Paul said:


> ..... nice work all round, Gazelle ..... !~!
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






I hear *Halley's Comet*  may move into *Uranus* that may cause some pain!


----------



## gazelle

perhaps you could try some haemaroid cream . if that doesnt work you could always stick your head in a bucket of sand .


----------



## Phillip

gazelle and Trader Paul - love your posts. 

gazelle, you mentioned 03/04/09 being a significant date.. does this date tie in with the 90 calendar day cycle around the same date or is there something else more substantial?

Yes I am a student.

Regards, Phillip.


----------



## gazelle

3rd April is based on civil and plannetary time , I am looking at the possibility of a counter trend high into this date , my strategy is to wait for the date to swing around  and look for other things to line up like range extensions , geometric angles etc and then scale down to 60 min chart looking for intraday aspects to fine tune entry .


----------



## gazelle

Forecast date : 3rd April 
Actual High 2nd April  ( one day out ) 
Posted 14 days ago . 
I was lloking at two scenarios into this date . a counter trend high which seems to be playing out and a capitulation low that didnt eventuate . good luck shorts .


----------



## gazelle

Time was one day out on The FTSE . Price calculations are a gauge but Time is the central componet . 



Posted  19th-February-2009, 10:22 PM     
gazelle 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



FTSE : 3rd April 2009 

50% of the high equals 3475 . price is currently holding above this point with the recent low at 3781 on 21st Nov 2008 . 50% of the high is an important technical level . Waiting for dates to swing around is ok particularly if it constitutes a significant change in trend and allows you to get in nice an early , then once the timing date is confirmed and trend swings up you can position yourself accordingly . I have several possible timing dates lined up across several stocks so there is always something to look at in between . 

3rd April is 90 deg and 45 deg in civil time or 90 & 45 weeks which can sometimes indicate a very strong turning point . These are strong numbers because 90 is 1/4 of a circle 45 is 1/8 of a circle . Position of time relative to the Geometric Angles is also very important and as we move closer to this date we can attempt to gauge whether price is above the Angles and in a strong position or in a weakening position below them . 

Long range angles are very important : From the 31st Dec 1999 High the Sun has moved 3381 deg which is equivalent to 3569 on the 3rd April . We dont expect price to hit this exact point on the nominated day and bounce of but the Angles do provide us with an accurate gauge which can be balanced against other factors like Time . 

The second Angle : From 14th March 2003 Low the Sun has moved 2212 deg which equals the 45 deg angle at 5476 on the 3rd April . If we halve this to 22.5 deg which is the 1 x 2 angle we have 4361 as resist . If price breaks above this point it will indicate higher . 

I will try and incorporate some Astrological calculations into the analysis . 

3569 = 29 Deg Aquarius or 329 Deg Geo 
On the 3rd April Geo Sun is at a 45 deg angle to price 
On the 3rd April Helio Sun is at a 135 deg angle to price 

4361 = 11 Deg Taurus or 41 Deg Geo 
On the 3rd April Geo Jupiter is at a 90 deg angle to price


----------



## TraderPaul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 26122008:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... and of course, POO affects all of the global producers, so here’s our
> astroanalysis on POO, in 2009:
> 
> *18 May --->> 06 July 2009 ..... a BIG rally in POO expected ... possibly,
> as a response to expected tension in Iraq, around 04-10032009 and then,
> in Iran from 240420099 (more news about nukes?) and increased tension,
> particularly, 11-21052009 ... this could be HUGE and will almost certainly
> involve nukes in Iran ... !~!  *
> 
> 
> Significant triggers during this period may be expected, on:
> 
> 20052009 ... significant oil news expected here.
> 
> 27-29052009 ... 3 significant time cycles in play here.
> 
> 03062009 ... a focus on the oil price ???
> 
> 10062009 ... more significant oil news expected here
> 
> 15-18062008 ... another cycle to trigger a rally ... ???
> 
> 02072009 ... 4 time cycles come together here
> to have the world focused on the oil price.
> 
> -----
> 
> Then, late in 2009:
> 
> 02122009 ... news to trigger another rally in oil prices
> 
> 16122009 ... a strong rally in oil prices expected
> 
> 18-28122009 ... peak oil ... !~!~! ... ???
> 
> 
> Happy trading in 2009.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

Coincidently, our astroanalysis indicates, that our forecast for nuclear 
concerns in Iran and/or North Korea, may well be triggered this week, as 
an astrocycle comes into play, around 14-16042009 .....

..... and as posted above, between 08052009 and 24072009, we should see 
a sharp rise in oil prices, probably as a result of further unrest in Iran and/or
North Korea. 

For more info about the nuclear concerns, just take a look at "Looking into 2009",
posted in this thread, on 08012009 and also attached below.

XJO ... negative cycles, around 05-07052009.

XJO ... minor and positive, about 22052009.

XJO ... negative spotlight, around 05-08062009.

XJO ... 3 negative cycles, around 22-26062009.

DOW ... should be positive, around 08-10072009.

..... more later.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## gazelle

COH  22nd June 2009  :  FTD 4th December 1995 10.30am 
Looking at two possible scenarios . 
Intermediate high . 
Counter trend low .

Whats your take Yogi .


----------



## gazelle

8th June NAB .  Most likely scenario is an intermediate high into this date if trend continues up although I am also looking at the possibility of a counter trend low into this date . Time is the central componet and I will be guided by the prevailing structure of the mkt .


----------



## Sicilian Trader

gazelle said:


> 8th June NAB .  Most likely scenario is an intermediate high into this date if trend continues up although I am also looking at the possibility of a counter trend low into this date . Time is the central componet and I will be guided by the prevailing structure of the mkt .




excuse me for jumping on the tail end of this thread, but gazelle,  i noticed you also posted on the hotly debated gann thread.

so in the spirit of gann, and maybe a little in the spirit of education, can you give me an idea of how you trade that date , June 8th?

I would also very interested to know how you woulld trade the following  :

july 2nd - likely to be strong day
July 7  - 9, or 11 - some weakening in the later part of day
july 17 - good news?? possibly loser credit to large corporates
July 19 - weak rally over
July 21 - key turning point likely
July 23 - 27- bad news for the spi and weak dow 

I see the above example so often and i am at less as to how one could trade, there are so many 'what ifs' and likely scenarious

Whilst I havent got the depth of knowledge you yourself have gazalle I would be very interested to learn such a trading strategy as i do find aspects of ganns work quick fascinating. I also appreciate there is a lot of work involved in tis analysis involved so cant be effectively relayed over a couple of forum posts.

I will take this into consideration for when you (if you are inclined to) explain the trade you could take in this hypothetical example? Or at the very least, give it to me conceptually.

do you get further confirmation closer to the and just keep revising you forecasts to do you take a position now and then hedge through various option strategy

looking forward to a replyY
Thanks 
ST


----------



## gazelle

June 8th comes out as a significant timing point . At this point in time I cant qualify whether the market will high or low into this date . Price could very well move right through this date  and not provide me with any setup at all . Thats why I  have some possible scenarios planned in advance , that way a day or so before the nominated time I can look at things like range expansions , if the market is moving towards say a 50% zone . there are a range of technical aspects that might come into alignment -/+ 1 day . often a range will square out on the same day a particular cycle expires so basically you just make yourself available to the market on that date and try and read the prevailing structure against other factors . If the mkt is showing signs of exhausting into a high you might also look at range projections angles etc but those things arent really the central componet , they are measuring gauges . How to trade the date . As I am not sure whether it will turn out to be a cntr trend high or cntr trend low the most suitable strategy for me is too wait for the date to swing around and then I can scale down to 30 60 min charts looking for smaller geometric alignments to line up with the dominant cycle and then if there is some good volatility and momentum into the date I will start scaling in . if things dont setup as expected I will pass the trade up and look elsewhere . I use paper chrts mainly although intraday tick data can optimize your entry and exit lvls in conjunction with eod .


----------



## tech/a

gazelle said:


> 8th June NAB .  Most likely scenario is an intermediate high into this date if trend continues up although I am also looking at the possibility of a counter trend low into this date . Time is the central componet and I will be guided by the prevailing structure of the mkt .





Perfect example.
2 options.
So how do you trade this.

Take both the short and long position?

OR

Come the 8th of June you have an entry which will be either LONG if it does trade lower into the 8th
or Short if it trades higher into the 8th.
Until then wait?


----------



## TraderPaul

gazelle said:


> COH  22nd June 2009  :  FTD 4th December 1995 10.30am
> Looking at two possible scenarios .
> Intermediate high .
> Counter trend low .
> 
> Whats your take Yogi .






Hi Gazelle,

COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 ..... 

Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
it hasn't surfaced, as yet.

           28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH

                04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle

           11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???

       2905-01062009  ..... minor and positive cycle, here.

          12-16062009  ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?

          19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here

          29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

Correct me if I'm wrong but I take it that if you were to buy into COH today---currently $50.60
Then youd be long right up to 29/30 June according to your analysis.With around the 4th May being a time to load up some more perhaps.
Will have another look on 30th june.


----------



## TraderPaul

TraderPaul said:


> Hi Gazelle,
> 
> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009  ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009  ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Correcting you, because you ARE wrong ..... can't see anywhere, where it says load 
up today ..... and like always, how it is traded depends upon your own trading time
frame ... ie ..... day trader, short-term EOD trader or investor.

On this end, more likely looking at an entry around 2704200, if other
TA confirms our astroanalysis ..... simple stuff, really !~!


----------



## tech/a

Ok

Then from the analysis given I have 6 positive cycles.
One strongly negative being the last.

Why then if a End of day trader would it not be wise to buy and hold long from today through these 6 positive cycles and then sell at the strongly negative one?

It certainly seems that the analysis is telling me this stock is likely to be "positive".

Happy to be corrected again.


----------



## Boggo

Paul, what would normally be the impact of these occurrences and how would *you* trade them (do you/will you trade them)...




			
				TraderPaul said:
			
		

> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH



Would take half of your intended quantity at this point ?




> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle



Do you top up your order at this point or is this confirmation that your initial entry was correct.




> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???



A chance to buy more or/and an opportunity to move the stop up to breakeven ?




> 2905-01062009 ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009 ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here



Trend continuation, trail the stop at a safe distance ?




> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH



Hedge long position or close long position and go short or just tighten stops and wait ?



Is there an overall pattern that you expect this stock to follow based on these expectations and past experience of these situations.


I think what people are trying to elicit from you guys is a previous example of how this or similiar situation may have been traded in the past or how any one of you guys might hope to trade this in the future... not a big ask really.

I have three different methods that work in different ways for different trading conditions (just simple breakouts are working this month, if we get a correction in the next week or so I may be trading Wave 3's off ABC corrections next month), I am open to new methods and ideas.

Cheers


----------



## TraderPaul

TraderPaul said:


> Hi Gazelle,
> 
> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009  ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009  ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

..... as per above post, the astroanalysis on COH was posted in response 
to a direct question from Gazelle (see above) and i have NO intention
of trading COH, in the immediate future. 

What is astroanalysis ... ???

Astroanalysis is only ONE tool, that Gann revealed to us. Primarily, it 
analyses the TIME axis and as such, it may be used to analyse TIME,
both in the past and the future.

Astroanalysis gives us a guide, as to WHEN events may occur ... events, 
that MAY trigger an action/reaction in price for an individual market.

Astroanalysis is used purely to confirm regular TA, which primarily has its 
focus on the PRICE axis ... by nature, TA is backward-looking, as it relies
on price data for its existence. 

Astroanalysis requires no price data to evaluate an individual market,
so it is *a truly independent tool* for technical traders.

*Astroanalysis is NOT a stand-alone trading tool, but it may be used 
to gain more valuable information, available in ANY chart.*

Astroanalysis may also be used as a guide, when to stand aside from
a market, rather than stay invested in a stock and live on HOPE ... hope,
that can sometimes take years to come to fruition. Meanwhile, by 
standing aside, we can employ our funds in stocks, that have a more
positive out look.

Astroanalysis may also be used to confirm fundamentals, as it is 
NOT RELIANT on price data to complete the analysis.

Astroanalysis may be used to evaluate a stock's past reaction to 
regular time cycles and it may also be used to identify periods of
STRENGTH and WEAKNESS in any stock, YEARS in advance.

eg ... COH is expected to be booming in March 2011, particularly around
        02-07032011, ahead of significant news expected on 14032011 and
        a positive spotlight on COH, on 29-30032011 ..... !~!

=====



tech/a said:


> Ok
> 
> Then from the analysis given I have 6 positive cycles.
> One strongly negative being the last.
> 
> Why then if a End of day trader would it not be wise to buy and hold long from today through these 6 positive cycles and then sell at the strongly negative one?
> 
> It certainly seems that the analysis is telling me this stock is likely to be "positive".
> 
> Happy to be corrected again.




That is one strategy ..... again, everyone will trade COH differently, 
according to their *COMPLETE analysis*, on the stock.

For daytraders and scalpers ... another may be to anticipate/watch 
for company news around the time, that the next positive cycle
is due to come into play.

Another strategy for short-term traders may be to watch the price 
action a few days before the next positive time cycle is due, as 
quite often the price will fall, just a head of the next positive cycle.

Similarly, the price will often rally to a high, just before a negative
time cycle slots into place ..... offering an opportunity to exit the
trade and take profits.

=====



Boggo said:


> Paul, what would normally be the impact of these occurrences and how would *you* trade them (do you/will you trade them)...
> 
> 
> Would take half of your intended quantity at this point ?
> 
> Do you top up your order at this point or is this confirmation that your initial entry was correct.
> 
> A chance to buy more or/and an opportunity to move the stop up to breakeven ?
> 
> Trend continuation, trail the stop at a safe distance ?
> 
> Hedge long position or close long position and go short or just tighten stops and wait ?
> 
> Is there an overall pattern that you expect this stock to follow based on these expectations and past experience of these situations.
> 
> Cheers





..... as per above post, the astroanalysis on COH was posted in response 
to a direct question from Gazelle (see above) and i have NO intention
of trading COH, in the immediate future.

..... as far a managing the trade, the strategies are endless, so it it comes
back to your own preferences.

On stops ..... we can also use a time stop, as well as a price stop ..... !~!

You can read more about time stops and other trading-related stuff,
in the pdf file, attached below ..... 

Astroanalysis on COH, as posted above, is a good example of how positive
(and negative) time cycles will often arrive in clusters or grouped together.

So, when a cluster of negative cycles comes around it is often a good
opportunity to stand aside (which is a position in any market). Standing
aside, also gives us the opportunity to use the funds in a more productive
market, rather than living on HOPE and SPECULATION.

Hope and speculation is often used to justify a trader's reasons for having
money tied up in a dead stock, rather than having the discipline to take a 
loss and move on with the next trade.

have a great weekend

   paul


----------



## catman

Hi Paul,

Have been following your astrostuff alerts and I find it quite facinating as I am purely a MA/trend based trader.  If you would be so kind, could you kindly provide me with an astro stuff analysis on BLY if you have a moment?

Many thanks and regards,

DC


----------



## carmen

Boggo said:


> Paul, what would normally be the impact of these occurrences and how would *you* trade them (do you/will you trade them)...
> 
> 
> 
> Would take half of your intended quantity at this point ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you top up your order at this point or is this confirmation that your initial entry was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> A chance to buy more or/and an opportunity to move the stop up to breakeven ?
> 
> 
> 
> Trend continuation, trail the stop at a safe distance ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hedge long position or close long position and go short or just tighten stops and wait ?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an overall pattern that you expect this stock to follow based on these expectations and past experience of these situations.
> 
> 
> I think what people are trying to elicit from you guys is a previous example of how this or similiar situation may have been traded in the past or how any one of you guys might hope to trade this in the future... not a big ask really.
> 
> I have three different methods that work in different ways for different trading conditions (just simple breakouts are working this month, if we get a correction in the next week or so I may be trading Wave 3's off ABC corrections next month), I am open to new methods and ideas.
> 
> Cheers





Do you think a market expectation that COH will do the bionic eye/partner it, to be announced in federal budget on 14 May, will tie in with your forecast?  From 4th May -> Impulse wave. Serious $$$ and volume is flowing into biotech & tech without any corresponding analyst coverage. (Not just talking PRR)


----------



## Trader Paul

catman said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Have been following your astrostuff alerts and I find it quite facinating as I am purely a MA/trend based trader.  If you would be so kind, could you kindly provide me with an astro stuff analysis on BLY if you have a moment?
> 
> Many thanks and regards,
> 
> DC







Will do, Catman  ..... just keep an eye on the BLY thread ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Sicilian Trader

Trader Paul said:


> Will do, Catman  ..... just keep an eye on the BLY thread .....
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




why are there 2 trader pauls?


----------



## catman

Trader Paul said:


> Will do, Catman  ..... just keep an eye on the BLY thread .....
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Many thanks Paul.

All the best to you also.

regards,

DC


----------



## Trader Paul

TraderPaul said:


> Hi Gazelle,
> 
> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009  ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009  ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






TraderPaul said:


> On this end, more likely looking at an entry around 2704200, if other
> TA confirms our astroanalysis ..... simple stuff, really !~!






TraderPaul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> For daytraders and scalpers ... another may be to anticipate/watch
> for company news around the time, that the next positive cycle
> is due to come into play.
> 
> Another strategy for short-term traders may be to watch the price
> action a few days before the next positive time cycle is due, as
> quite often the price will fall, just a head of the next positive cycle.
> 
> Similarly, the price will often rally to a high, just before a negative
> time cycle slots into place ..... offering an opportunity to exit the
> trade and take profits.
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

..... as per posts above and chart below.

Time cycles tell us to expect a minor and positive cycle, on 28-29042009.

Regular TA gave us two high volume days and a gravestone doji, yesterday 
to confirm a double v-bottom, with March 2009 lows and a double-bottom, 
with last Friday's low, as well. 

An entry, at the close on 27042009 (as per post above) would have 
benefited from the gap-up, at the open today ..... 

..... so, there was a low-risk entry entry into COH ..... and all planned
10 days ago, without any fuss or wave-counting necessary ... !~!

And a good lift of more than $1.oo today, triggered by a minor and
positive time cycle .....  

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

One thing I will give Paul is that at least he gives out his calls and admits he intergrates conventional analysis with his Gann.
All to see whether proven correct or not.


----------



## Sean K

It's nice to see some expanded analysis, not just; '2 positive cycles', bad news expected', 'death certain', etc.

Must admit, I hadn't been following this thread the past few months because after a couple of years I had learnt that what was being presented was worthless.

This is better.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Just by way of further example, here's some current results of trades 
entered in this month's trading comp, on another forum ..... including 
my transactions completed, over the past couple of weeks ..... 

..... and there's no reason, why this cannot be done in real-time,
with real money ... !~!

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

catman said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Have been following your astrostuff alerts and I find it quite facinating as I am purely a MA/trend based trader.  If you would be so kind, could you kindly provide me with an astro stuff analysis on BLY if you have a moment?
> 
> Many thanks and regards,
> 
> DC







BLY ..... done, Catman .....


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just by way of further example, here's some current results of trades
> entered in this month's trading comp, on another forum ..... including
> my transactions completed, over the past couple of weeks .....
> 
> ..... and there's no reason, why this cannot be done in real-time,
> with real money ... !~!
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

..... please don't take this post seriously ..... it is a total fabrication
and a joke directed at all the would-be trading gurus ... 

have a great day 

   paul



=====


----------



## Sicilian Trader

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... please don't take this post seriously ..... it is a total fabrication
> and a joke directed at all the would-be trading gurus ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




i don't believe it was a joke TP, it was a genuine post on your part... !~!


----------



## Trader Paul

Sicilian Trader said:


> i don't believe it was a joke TP, it was a genuine post on your part... !~!




..... believe what you will, ST ... it certainly sucked the hornets back in, 
on that thread .....  and it doesn't take Einstein to see the bits, 
that were fabricated ... lol ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

Trader Paul said:


> ..... believe what you will, ST ... it certainly sucked the hornets back in,
> on that thread .....  and it doesn't take Einstein to see the bits,
> that were fabricated ... lol ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Hell Paul

Your feeble attempts at saving face are as transparent as your "Trading".


----------



## nunthewiser

i just wish i was allowed to swear here


----------



## Trader Paul

tech/a said:


> Hell Paul
> 
> Your feeble attempts at saving face are as transparent as your "Trading".






 ..... you really don't get it, do you tech ... ???

*Winding you guys up IS good sport  ... !~! ...* 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Timmy

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... please don't take this post seriously ..... it is a total fabrication
> and a joke directed at all the would-be trading gurus ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Trader Paul said:


> ..... believe what you will, ST ... it certainly sucked the hornets back in,
> on that thread .....  and it doesn't take Einstein to see the bits,
> that were fabricated ... lol ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Trader Paul said:


> ..... you really don't get it, do you tech ... ???
> 
> *Winding you guys up IS good sport  ... !~! ...*
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




This is just getting excruciatingly embarrassing now   :horse:


----------



## nunthewiser

Agrees with Timmy 

i was able to post that without swearing


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trader Paul said:


> ..... you really don't get it, do you tech ... ???
> 
> *Winding you guys up IS good sport  ... !~! ...*
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




I have to say Trader Paul but I think you're nothing but hot air.

I know Magdoran and I respect his work in Gann trading, he used it to trade full time. I have also studied and use Bill Mclarens pattern of trend.

I dont think to much of what you do for one main reason. You don't trade a live account you can't claim to be a trader if you don't trade real money. 

All demo is really is hindsight live. I know this cuz emotions are and have been the hardest thing to concur in my trading.

you claim your Gann trading works but u trade sim comps. Let me tell you any one can make money on a demo account loaded up to the max.

you want proof look at my IG demo account statement attached.

The demo malfunctioned and it allowed me to take as many positions as I wanted to. I hear u say o that's the only way you could do that, yeh but i still had to get it right or I would be -156 billion.

so Paul give up on this if you cant actually prove your trading skills live. I test systems now on small live accounts. Demos are nothing but gambling relief when I feel like a wild punt. 

Go live and see what it feels like to have an idea and have to back your yourself when the market tests your convictions!

Good luck to u.


----------



## Sicilian Trader

Trader Paul said:


> ..... believe what you will, ST ... it certainly sucked the hornets back in,
> on that thread .....  and it doesn't take Einstein to see the bits,
> that were fabricated ... lol ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====





Mate, aren't you embarrassed? Your emails are cringe worthy.

I would hate to think about the people you have bled financially dry on the back of your fictitious trading.

Your life and your trading is one big lie. For that, I am sorry.


----------



## Apollo_kk

Trader Paul

I am new to this forum and impressed.  I moved from the competition forum because of all the ramping and hype.  

I scrolled through quickly and, to date, have been impressed with your work and  Magdoran. 

Just for your opinion.  I notice that you commented on KEY.  I had a good look at it and found that it seems to sit well against the square of nine.  The number 81 appears to feature heavily.  For example,

Natal 26/4/2007

14/3/2008	Low price of 6.6 cents (318 days after day 1 - 81*4=324)

5/6/2008 	High price of 50 cents, 81 days after the low of 14/3/2008

3/2/2009  	Low of 5.7, 238 days (81*3=243) after the high of 5/6/2008

NOW  23/4/2009 (~2 years after Natal)	 320 days after the high (Similar timeframe to the earlier date of 14/3/2008) Also 82 days after the low on 3/2/2009.

From my work it appears that next friday could be a low from where it will kick.  I would be interested in your valuable opinion on KEY.

Thank you in advance and if you are too busy that is ok and I must say that I appreciate your work.


----------



## Sicilian Trader

Apollo_kk said:


> ...I would be interested in your valuable opinion on KEY.
> 
> Thank you in advance and if you are too busy that is ok and I must say that I appreciate your work....







You have got to be kidding me...!~!

This is your 12th identity praising yourself. Do you honestly think that you can pull the wool over peoples eyes TP??

Apollo_kk, your first post hey. And what a coincidence, that you come to TP's aid, right about when things start heating up.

Not a coincidence at all, just sad mate. Sad.



ST


=====


Mod's : surely he is not allowed to do that? His multiple personalities is becoming a joke and he is singlehandedly putting people off trading and gann. A time waster.


=====


----------



## Apollo_kk

Sicilian Trader

This is genuine.  This is my first day here.  Please keep me out of your argument.  I am not here to defend or challenge anyone.


----------



## tech/a

> Not a coincidence at all, just sad mate. Sad.




It really is sad.
They ALL do it.
Must be a Gann thing.
Either that or they are all one person.
Maybe its McLaren or Bowden spamming away to their hearts content.

Anyway I'm going to get to the bottom of this and go see a clairvoyant.
Cant wait to find out the truth.
Simply rivveting.


----------



## Apollo_kk

Tech/a

I am not entering into an argument.  All to their own.  I was a member of Hotcopper (under a different id) and I was tired of the ramping and muck that was thrown around.

Whatever your issue is I am not interested in it.  I have quickly skimmed through the posts and as I said there were two that I found interesting and fit my view of trading.

I hope that you make a million.


----------



## Sicilian Trader

Apollo_kk said:


> Tech/a
> 
> I am not entering into an argument.  All to their own.  I was a member of Hotcopper (under a different id) and I was tired of the ramping and muck that was thrown around.
> 
> Whatever your issue is I am not interested in it.  I have quickly skimmed through the posts and as I said there were two that I found interesting and fit my view of trading.
> 
> I hope that you make a million.




TP, you forgot to untick the icon box for your post heading. Smiley face = TP.

On a serious note, can I suggest taking some time off the forum and seeing someone professionally. There are too many of your now and we cant keep up. 

This forum is supposed to be about trading and how we can all learn but instead its turned into something , well, ridiculous.

Just stop mate


----------



## Boggo

I suspect that we are starting to see some more appearing that have gone down this path, mostly left with nothing but the theory 



_*One course is just a teaser for another course*

Bait and switch is a common scam on the guru circuit. You sign up for a course that you were led to believe will teach you the true secrets of wealth accumulation only to find that it is a rather expensive appetiser for the next course.

National Investment Institute does that, the $16,000 course is a way of warming people up to buy the $60,000 course.

Another good example of a bait and switch is David Bowden's Safety In The Market package. If you ask for info on it you'll be sent a package that goes on and on and on about Bowden's prowess at calling market turning points using Gann methods. (Although much of it is exaggerated and doesn't mention his lack of success since the mid 1980s.)

So if you want to write out a check to David Bowden for $995 (last time I checked, quite a while ago, that was what SITM cost), you might expect that you'd receive something talking about forecasting. Instead, you get what I am told (by people that bought it) is a rather slim package, bulked up with tapes and posters and such of course, that teaches how to create a Gann "swing chart", as well as some really basic stuff about stop loss orders etc. There is no forecasting taught in this course at all, though you are led to believe that the follow up course has it.

No, I'm told the follow up course doesn't have any forecasting either, though it expands a bit more on refining those swing charts and choosing entry and exit points. For those that are taken in you can pay hundreds of dollars to listen in to a Bowden conference call, multi-thousands to attend "trading incubators".

Now of course all education is a bit like that, you don't learn the good stuff right in the first lecture of the first course. What is different about universities and dodgy gurus is that universities don't give you the impression that Economics 101 will make you an expert, there is a clear progression of units with a defined curriculum where more and more complex information is built up over several years, and that post-graduate studies can follow that to enable to you become even more specialised and expert in your chosen field.

A dodgy bait and switch guru sends out promotional material advertising skills that they know are not taught in the basic course, but they'll imply quite strongly that course you are buying for $1,000 is all you need to become a millionaire. If they were straight up in the first place and disclosed that the cost to complete their course was actually a few hundred thousand dollars then far fewer would pay the $1,000 to start with.

One reason why gurus charge like this is because people fall prey to the "sunk cost fallacy". The sunk cost fallacy is where a person feels they need to spend more money so the money they already spent is not wasted. Forking out $5,000 to pay for the second course is frequently done because people didn't want to think the $1,000 they spent on the first course would go to waste. _

I'd rather see folks doubt what's true than accept what isn't. - Frank A. Clark


----------



## Apollo_kk

Sicilian Trader

I feel that there is no need to try to convince you because your mind is set.  So be it.

I have no idea what your grip is but keep me out of your pettiness.  

Trader Paul or yogi this is a genuine request so please ignore the others.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sicilian Trader

Apollo_kk said:


> Sicilian Trader
> 
> I feel that there is no need to try to convince you because your mind is set.  So be it.
> 
> I have no idea what your grip is but keep me out of your pettiness.
> 
> Trader Paul or yogi this is a genuine request so please ignore the others.
> 
> Thank you in advance.




Amazing how from your first post you were able to deduce that yogi and Trader Paul were the same person.

Apollo, if you infact are not TP, then its a slight concern that you find TP impressive. Especially after such a limited time on this forum. 

There are much more impressive people to follow on these forums, with transparent methodologies, and these people actually trade - for real. I know, its hard to believe.

Funny how when you are around, TP all of a sudden vanishes


----------



## Apollo_kk

Sicilian 

Yogi and written plenty on the net under his real name.  There is no surprise there.  As I said I was on Hotcopper and yogi was on there.

This is the last note that I am writing to you.  You clearly have an attitude that I cannot convince nor do I.

Good by and hope you make a million.


----------



## Sicilian Trader

Apollo_kk said:


> Sicilian
> 
> Yogi and written plenty on the net under his real name.  There is no surprise there.  As I said I was on Hotcopper and yogi was on there.
> 
> This is the last note that I am writing to you.  You clearly have an attitude that I cannot convince nor do I.
> 
> Good by and hope you make a million.




Ive already made a mill Apollo/TP, its currently sitting in my IG Demo account. Its great to look at and its also useful for convincing people to invest in my courses.


----------



## Apollo_kk

Sicilian 

Ease up please.  If you are looking for a fight go else where.  I told you that I am not Trader Paul and if you keep at it I will put in a formal complaint to the administrator.  I am new so leave me alone.


----------



## Sicilian Trader

ok, fair enough


----------



## carmen

Wow thanks for the COH tip, this Gann ****s really good. What does it say about the POO in the short-medium term?


----------



## nunthewiser

Hi apollo kk you sure sound like trader paul/yogi.......is it normal practise for pretend guru,s to make new identities to praise oneself in internet forums or are you just special ?


----------



## Frank D

nunthewiser said:


> is it normal practise for pretend guru,s to make new identities to praise oneself in internet forums?





Apollo put a post in my thread yesterday stating he bought my book.

I know Trader Paul hasn’t bought my book.

might want to give the guy some slack because it’s obvious it’s not Yogi/Trader Paul, and it's someone who recently joined ASF

He prasied my book, maybe it's my new identity  

Cheers, Have a good weekend.


----------



## Apollo_kk

Thanks Frank

I am widely read and do not discount anything.  Guys look at my call on the Aud/FX last night and make your own decision.  I am interested in Frank's book because it is a fresh way at looking at S/R.  I have my own methods of looking at S/R and believe it or not it is based on the Gann material.  That call last night was using my knowledge of the Gann material so don't knock it if you do not understand it.

If I decide to stick in here I might share some material but the way it is looking I might head off again.  The only thing that will keep me is some excellent work that I see.  I am reading through Frank's book and this site will be excellent to get to know his work.


I got tired of the Hotcopper ramping etc and it is starting again.  I put a smile emoticon and suddenly I'm yogi - unbelievable.


----------



## tech/a

It may come as a surprise but you can actually make excellent Money in the markets without the use of Gann.
You don't need to pour over a chart for 2 hrs marking every "Pressure Point" and drawing every line and circle possible to find a hazy point for prediction at or around a support or resistance line in an up or down trend.

Infact you can look at a chart once you have experience and tell whether its a setup youd trade in a few seconds some dont even need a chart.

Hotcopper and Gann,impressed by smoke and mirrors.
You wonder why you get flack?

*"None are as blind as those who cannot see."*

Frank.
Do you honestly think T/P would buy your book with your knowledge.
Sounds like a great cover to me.


----------



## nunthewiser

Frank D said:


> Apollo put a post in my thread yesterday stating he bought my book.
> 
> I know Trader Paul hasn’t bought my book.
> 
> might want to give the guy some slack because it’s obvious it’s not Yogi/Trader Paul, and it's someone who recently joined ASF
> 
> He prasied my book, maybe it's my new identity
> 
> Cheers, Have a good weekend.





thanks for clearing that up apollo 

my apologies to the other apollo


----------



## Apollo_kk

tech/a

That is the last straw.  I'll stay on this forum and get to know Frank's ideas the rest of you can stick it.  You guys are pig headed to say the least.


----------



## nunthewiser

Apollo_kk said:


> tech/a
> 
> That is the last straw.  I'll stay on this forum and get to know Frank's ideas the rest of you can stick it.  You guys are pig headed to say the least.




at least i apologised to all of yas


----------



## Trembling Hand

Apollo_kk said:


> If I decide to stick in here *I might share some material *but the way it is looking I might head off again.  The only thing that will keep me is some excellent work that I see.  I am reading through Frank's book and this site will be excellent to get to know his work.
> .




Apollo13 we would be really interested in this. That's all we have ever wanted, some sort of REAL worked through examples of how someone trades the ducks guts.

Welcome and looking forward to your posts


----------



## Sean K

Apollo_kk said:


> tech/a
> 
> That is the last straw.



The 'last straw' after 10 posts?


----------



## tech/a

> You guys are pig headed to say the least.




Why thanks.


----------



## Timmy

Apollo_kk said:


> You guys are pig headed to say the least.




oink........




oink.........





..................aaaaaaargh (just caught the flu)


----------



## sammy84

Wow this was some fun reading for a hungover Saturday. Read this thread from start to finish. Now what cult is this again and when is the mothership arriving?


----------



## Timmy

sammy84 said:


> Wow this was some fun reading for a hungover Saturday. Read this thread from start to finish. Now what cult is this again and when is the mothership arriving?




Quieten down and just drink the Kool-Aid please Sammy.


----------



## Boggo

sammy84 said:


> Wow this was some fun reading for a hungover Saturday.




Agreed, and still no evidence of any trades


----------



## Trader Paul

Apollo_kk said:


> Trader Paul
> 
> From my work it appears that next friday could be a low from where it will kick.  I would be interested in your valuable opinion on KEY.
> 
> Thank you in advance and if you are too busy that is ok and I must say that I appreciate your work.






Hi Apollo_kk,

Many thanks for your kind words .....  much appreciated.

KEY ..... as requested, here’s some astroanalysis, over the next few months:

      07-08052009 ..... a difficult time cycle expected and regular TA 
                              would suggest some downside from here ... ?

           11052009 ..... a minor and positive light on KEY ... minor rally ?

           15052009 ..... significant and positive cycle ... a short upmove ?

      22-25052009 ..... significant and positive cycle ... finance-related ?    

           08062009 ..... negative spotlight on KEY

      24-25062009 ..... 2 difficult negative time cycles expected here.         

      26-29062009 ..... significant and negative KEY news expected 

      10-17072009 ..... 3 time cycles with an underlying negative bias and
                                  news expected on 13072009

      20-21072009 ..... significant and negative cycle ... finance-related ?

      24-27072009 ..... significant and positive news expected for KEY

      06-07082009 ..... significant and negative cycle

           10082009 ..... positive spotlight on KEY

     14-17082009 ..... 2 negative time cycles and negative news expected

 KEY looks a lot more positive, from September-to-December 2009 ..... 

Price target 27.5  cents 05-21102009 ... expecting BIG news 20-21102009.

Updated KEY chart attached .....more later ..... 

have a great day

  paul


----------



## Bobby

I'm getting to excited by this abundance of Gann again & must go  now before I get a semi...


----------



## Trader Paul

TraderPaul said:


> Hi Gazelle,
> 
> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009  ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009  ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






carmen said:


> Wow thanks for the COH tip, this Gann ****s really good. What does it say about the POO in the short-medium term?






Hi Carmen,

COH ..... up more than $3.oo, in the past four trading days and expect
            the rally to continue, with another positive time cycle expected 
            Monday 04052009 ..... 

Updated COH chart, attached below ..... 

POO ... as previously discussed, expect POO to be very strong in latter
           half of May 2009, especially around 27052009 ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

Up dated chart?
Its a candlestick chart with a few M/A's on it.
That the best you got?


----------



## Sicilian Trader

tech/a said:


> Up dated chart?
> Its a candlestick chart with a few M/A's on it.
> That the best you got?




tech, its what ALL of his charts are. Candle with MA's. He will post the occassional gann circles and lines, which is what we are interested in here, but makes no reference to it nor does he give any real explanations.

I find it entertaining, to say the least, that he posts a candle stick chart with MA's and writes on the bottom of the chart:
_ COH... Gann's astroanalysis ... simple stuff, but effective ..... _

A few weeks ago, I posted the charts we were all interested in getting explanations on but all he did was ignore it , instead he created a new ASF idenity and payed homage to himself (again).

On a serious note to anyone following his strategy (or lack thereof in this case), i would tread very carefully from here on in. You could be parting with some significant moola, and that money will be better spent on buying some books, a new car and maybe taking a round-the-world trip. No seriously, 95% of what is implied that you must spend if you want to get to know yogi's stuff, is better off remaining in your trading capital account.

Good luck to all, you will need it


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Carmen,
> 
> COH ..... up more than $3.oo, in the past four trading days and expect
> the rally to continue, with another positive time cycle expected
> Monday 04052009 .....
> 
> Updated COH chart, attached below .....
> 
> POO ... as previously discussed, expect POO to be very strong in latter
> half of May 2009, especially around 27052009 .....
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Are they Gann moving averages paul?


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trader Paul said:


> expect POO to be very strong in latter
> half of May 2009, especially around 27052009 .....
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




I think Poo is very strong in this thread at the moment.


----------



## Sicilian Trader

>Apocalypto< said:


> I think Poo is very strong in this thread at the moment.




:fan


----------



## Trader Paul

tech/a said:


> Up dated chart?
> Its a candlestick chart with a few M/A's on it.
> That the best you got?






tech,

..... yes, you are quite right ... those MAs make that chart waaaaaaay too
complicated for people, like yourself ... !~!

How complicated does technical analysis need to be ..... ???

Technical analysis *does not need to be at all complicated*, so here's 
the facts on the COH chart, attached .....

..... on the PRICE axis, the candlesticks do a great job of confirming our
astroanalysis on the TIME, previously posted on COH ..... 4 days of 
positive price action and a v-bottom confirmed, since the entry to this trade.

From Friday's positive candle, closing near its highs and engulfing the doji of
the previous day, the price action is telling us to expect this rally to
continue, confirming our expectation of another positive time cycle,
due today ...

As the MAs are a lagging indicator, dependent on price data, they are simply 
further confirmation, that the trade is going in the right direction ..... 

..... we may even add a price target (price resistance), shown in the 
KEY chart attached, by a dotted black horizontal line and/or a dotted 
black vertical line, which simply shows, when a significant time cycle 
is due to come into play .....

And if we get REALLY excited, we may even show a triangular line study,
showing a 100% retracement in time and 50% retracement in price, also
shown in the KEY chart, attached.

Technical analysis ... price and time ... keeping it simple ... !~!

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## Boggo

Trader Paul said:


> Technical analysis ... price and time ... keeping it simple ... !~!
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




This is the latest intro course on Gann, a lot of money for some basic MA's.

Nothing simple about that


----------



## Sicilian Trader

Boggo said:


> This is the latest intro course on Gann, a lot of money for some basic MA's.
> 
> Nothing simple about that




i'll take 1, but i think I get $100 off if I buy 10 packages at once. So I will buy 3 lots of 10 for a whopping $300 saving for a measely $120K investment. Simple stuff really. 

awesome!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Trader Paul said:


> tech,
> 
> ..... yes, you are quite right ... those MAs make that chart waaaaaaay too
> complicated for people, like yourself ... !~!
> =====



Paul,
Why play tit for tat? It is quite clear Tech is not silly and knows a bit about trading which he gives and has given over the years. 

Why not write a book about your style? Just some thoughts to ponder.


----------



## nunthewiser

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Paul,
> Why play tit for tat? It is quite clear Tech is not silly and knows a bit about trading which he gives and has given over the years.
> 
> Why not write a book about your style? Just some thoughts to ponder.





LOL hans christian anderson already covered it m8


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Why not write a book about your style? Just some thoughts to ponder.



Actually, don't write that book. Some practical application would be nice to see, though.


----------



## sammy84

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Actually, don't write that book. Some practical application would be nice to see, though.




Your asking for too much. What do you think this is? Some kind of stock forum or something!


----------



## tech/a

Just added a little more *meaningful* analysis to your KEY chart Pauley


----------



## beamstas

tech/a said:


> Just added a little more *meaningful* analysis to your KEY chart Pauley




Oh my god
That is the BEST gann analysis i have ever seen
Im gonna start trading this


----------



## Sicilian Trader

tech, its all well and good mate adding fancy words and pictures to a chart
but is there any explanation behind them becuase i still dont get it. And Im concerned that if beamstas is going to start trading it, he may be risking goals just to score points. I think he needs some more foundation to work from.

So how about tech, step up to the plate and enlighten us with your analysis?

Oh, Trader Paul, there's a new guru in town, so :goodnight


----------



## tech/a

Sicilian Trader said:


> tech, its all well and good mate adding fancy words and pictures to a chart
> but is there any explanation behind them becuase i still dont get it. And Im concerned that if beamstas is going to start trading it, he may be risking goals just to score points. I think he needs some more foundation to work from.
> 
> So how about tech, step up to the plate and enlighten us with your analysis?
> 
> Oh, Trader Paul, there's a new guru in town, so :goodnight




You dont follow Aussi Rules Do you?


----------



## beamstas

Sicilian Trader said:


> tech, its all well and good mate adding fancy words and pictures to a chart
> but is there any explanation behind them becuase i still dont get it. And Im concerned that if beamstas is going to start trading it, he may be risking goals just to score points. I think he needs some more foundation to work from.
> 
> So how about tech, step up to the plate and enlighten us with your analysis?
> 
> Oh, Trader Paul, there's a new guru in town, so :goodnight




It's ok mate
At least i don't go for Richmond


----------



## Sicilian Trader

tech/a said:


> You dont follow Aussi Rules Do you?




was being feceitious mate, good pick up


----------



## beamstas

You guys really should look at adding more moving averages to your charts..


----------



## tech/a

Your being silly!


----------



## Sicilian Trader

beamstas said:


> You guys really should look at adding more moving averages to your charts..




Beamstas, you have this knack for making things so simple, like astroanalysis, simple stuff really.

Seriously, more MA's please.

TP, could you throw in some Gann MA's and S/R's to Beamstas graph? I am trying to trade it but not sure where to place my stop. At present I am looking at about 27 different possibilities, and I would like to narrow it down to just 16.

If you can help me get my stops down to just 16 possibilities, then I will do a dance for you TP. Just a few catches though. $6K for a 5 minute tease, another $6K for more of a tease, then the big $100 Kahunas to see my 'holy grail'

:bananasmi

ItsmeST


----------



## beamstas

Sicilian Trader said:


> Beamstas, you have this knack for making things so simple, like astroanalysis, simple stuff really.
> 
> Seriously, more MA's please.
> 
> TP, could you throw in some Gann MA's and S/R's to Beamstas graph? I am trying to trade it but not sure where to place my stop. At present I am looking at about 27 different possibilities, and I would like to narrow it down to just 16.
> 
> If you can help me get my stops down to just 16 possibilities, then I will do a dance for you TP. Just a few catches though. $6K for a 5 minute tease, another $6K for more of a tease, then the big $100 Kahunas to see my 'holy grail'
> 
> :bananasmi
> 
> ItsmeST





Hope this narrows it down for you
This is all you are getting for free
If you want more then you better start paying!




P.S They are actually moving average lines.. took a while!


----------



## nunthewiser

LOL well done

nice chart


----------



## sammy84

beamstas said:


> Hope this narrows it down for you
> This is all you are getting for free
> If you want more then you better start paying!




Is this a long or short trade, when the price hits the sun is this stop or entry? 

I may not understand Gann, but already I cant tell that I am going to have better results than I have had previously using Athena the star woman's horoscopes.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

beamstas said:


> Hope this narrows it down for you
> This is all you are getting for free
> If you want more then you better start paying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S They are actually moving average lines.. took a while!




i think that's the way Tayser and the rainbow warriors trade........


----------



## Sicilian Trader

Mothership has arrived. This chart is awe-inspiring


----------



## ivant

This thread is amazing. I wish i had popcorn and some wine while reading this. I actually searched up who trader paul was after the reference in the thread.. i am thinking, this guy has to be a serious trader. crystal ball i hear.. haha! brilliant. i see that gann is actually really is here from a different angle! the angle where its all mirrors and the reflection is so bright that and you dont see f&*k all!


----------



## Bobby

ivant said:


> .  i see that gann is actually really is here from a different angle! the angle where its all mirrors and the reflection is so bright that and you dont see f&*k all!




Ripper ! thanks for the laugh


----------



## ivant

Bobby said:


> Ripper ! thanks for the laugh




Haha you are welcome! Although, sadly very true!


----------



## MRC & Co

It's funny as the years go on, you get a bunch of new guys coming in to question old threads (I did with the EW thread) and some even take the pi** out of it.  Maybe make a thread like Waynes on EW, that was a good laugh, but I reckon keep it out of his thread with his own (and other astro) analysis.

Let Trader Paul do his thing.


----------



## ivant

MRC & Co said:


> It's funny as the years go on, you get a bunch of new guys coming in to question old threads (I did with the EW thread) and some even take the pi** out of it.  Maybe make a thread like Waynes on EW, that was a good laugh, but I reckon keep it out of his thread with his own (and other astro) analysis.
> 
> Let Trader Paul do his thing.




Yea you are right. I am sorry. Although to be frank, after the first page, I failed to see all that much Gann discussed... But yea, good luck


----------



## MRC & Co

ivant said:


> Yea you are right. I am sorry. Although to be frank, after the first page, I failed to see all that much Gann discussed... But yea, good luck




Yeh, sorry, don't mean to be a nazi, but Trader Paul seems like a good bloke, his method of analysis and even application maybe vastly different from that espoused around here (application even as far as "let winners run, hard stop losses" etc), but there are extremelly consistent and profitable traders who don't practice any of this.

I'm sure Trader Paul has done years worth of this stuff, so if you don't understand it, then perhaps go and do the hours and then come back and have a discussion, or if you do understand it and don't believe in it, then don't practice it, but no need to keep on and on about it and rubbish their thread (not directed at anyone personally, just the general theme of which the thread has turned).  

Just my thoughts.


----------



## sammy84

MRC & Co said:


> It's funny as the years go on, you get a bunch of new guys coming in to question old threads (I did with the EW thread) and some even take the pi** out of it.  Maybe make a thread like Waynes on EW, that was a good laugh, but I reckon keep it out of his thread with his own (and other astro) analysis.
> 
> Let Trader Paul do his thing.




Agreed to let him do his own thing, so long as we can see evidence of how he uses this to trade. It's a public forum that is up for public scrutiny. Until we he demonstrates how this astro stuff is used to trade, I would think it is acceptable that this method is scrutinized.


----------



## tech/a

> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009 ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009 ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH




Call this analysis?

Always followed---Thats always--by self praise.



> COH ..... up more than $3.oo, in the past four trading days and expect
> the rally to continue, with another positive time cycle expected
> Monday 04052009 .....




Now go look at the chart.
Reversed at resistance.
Pre school stuff.

Perhaps this rubbish is more to your liking



> ..... on the PRICE axis, the candlesticks do a great job of confirming our
> astroanalysis on the TIME, previously posted on COH ..... 4 days of
> positive price action and a v-bottom confirmed, since the entry to this trade.
> 
> From Friday's positive candle, closing near its highs and engulfing the doji of
> the previous day, the price action is telling us to expect this rally to
> continue, confirming our expectation of another positive time cycle,
> due today ...




And *YOU* have to be joking!!!!



> I'm sure Trader Paul has done years worth of this stuff, so if you don't understand it, then perhaps go and do the hours and then come back and have a discussion, or if you do understand it and don't believe in it, then don't practice it, but no need to keep on and on about it and rubbish their thread (not directed at anyone personally, just the general theme of which the thread has turned).




If I do a search of this guy and look up his copious posts just like this I would fill a whole board with examples just like the one above.

Dont understand it!!
Do the hours!!
You and I have more intellegence (I would have thought) than to pander to this crap!

Oh and notice he's disappeard!


----------



## nunthewiser

the way i saw it here was ........

trader paul made many a claim , he was questioned and asked for proof....... the truth was a joke........... trader paul has not posted since........

happy to hear ANYONES analysis just happy now we know that its not actually used as real trading tool is all


----------



## ivant

MRC & Co said:


> Yeh, sorry, don't mean to be a nazi, but Trader Paul seems like a good bloke, his method of analysis and even application maybe vastly different from that espoused around here (application even as far as "let winners run, hard stop losses" etc), but there are extremelly consistent and profitable traders who don't practice any of this.
> 
> I'm sure Trader Paul has done years worth of this stuff, so if you don't understand it, then perhaps go and do the hours and then come back and have a discussion, or if you do understand it and don't believe in it, then don't practice it, but no need to keep on and on about it and rubbish their thread (not directed at anyone personally, just the general theme of which the thread has turned).
> 
> Just my thoughts.




Ha! I can't believe the word nazi is allowed by the forum.. I think the forum turned sour due to his use of at least 2 different people! I have nothing against the Gann mechanisms themselves. I do not use them for a simple reason. A line on a chart is a line. If the chart is changed from an algorithmic scale to a logarithmic scale the line still follows the market. The angle stays the same, and the use of the angle, over a longer period, does not track the market. Regardless, there are traders who use Gann to their advantage, and I know some (out of the very few traders that I have spoken to).

The criticism that I had towards the thread was the fact that after the first two pages of really interesting material (useless to trading or not) it just went way off topic, and the whole discussion of Gann techniques as a whole just went off. Maybe partly due to some questions raised about demo account use, or whatever. 

In any case, I had my reasons for being critical. The reality is, I should not have said anything. My apologies to the forum


----------



## MRC & Co

Public scrutiny and making a joke of it over and over again for pages are a different matter.  This is where I think it has crossed the line.  If you want the funny aspect, create a thread about it like WayneL did on EW.  

I don't understand astro analysis one bit and don't care too, but how is it other astro guys understand and converse with Paul?  I'm not a mod nor do I wish to be, but Tech I also remember you calling anyone trying to trade off DOM having no edge.  Perhaps like you didn't understand DOM, you don't understand astro analysis.  Just pointing out possibilities, then again perhaps you are fully upto date with astro analysis.  I don't know.  But if you aren't getting any answers and are asking legitimate, informed questions, then why keep flogging a dead horse?

Anyways, I'm out of this thread, I've made my point, mocking is different to questioning, and questioning is different to flogging a dead horse.  Make any sense?  Probably not.


----------



## tech/a

> but Tech I also remember you calling anyone trying to trade off DOM having no edge. Perhaps like you didn't understand DOM,




Rubbish.
I said and still do say its NOT how I wish to trade.
I dont want to be in front of a computer punching in trades like a boxer on ICE.
Not for me.


----------



## Sicilian Trader

MRC & Co said:


> Public scrutiny and making a joke of it over and over again for pages are a different matter.  This is where I think it has crossed the line.  If you want the funny aspect, create a thread about it like WayneL did on EW.
> 
> I don't understand astro analysis one bit and don't care too, but how is it other astro guys understand and converse with Paul?  I'm not a mod nor do I wish to be, but Tech I also remember you calling anyone trying to trade off DOM having no edge.  Perhaps like you didn't understand DOM, you don't understand astro analysis.  Just pointing out possibilities, then again perhaps you are fully upto date with astro analysis.  I don't know.  But if you aren't getting any answers and are asking legitimate, informed questions, then why keep flogging a dead horse?
> 
> Anyways, I'm out of this thread, I've made my point, mocking is different to questioning, and questioning is different to flogging a dead horse.  Make any sense?  Probably not.




I agree with only half of your points MRC, and they are fair ones. But with the other half , I think you are giving TP too much slack.

Seriously, if there are people out there who use TP as a benchmark for learning how to trade, and how to supposedly make a living, then a very stern warning needs to go out to all of them. 

If the mocking, disagreeing, 'questioning' (whatever you want to call it) helps achieve that, then we have saved some newbies a considerable amount of financial and psychological hardship.

Ivant, you have nothing to apologize about. 

If TP wants to take it upon himself to assume 9 different cyber identities, breach multiple ASF rules in the process, start public threads in public forums then he should be prepared to not only cop critisim but the occasional sledging of his methods, from the public. Its as simple a that.

I could understand many coming to the defense of someone like Frank D if he was being criticized and mocked like TP is at present, because Frank D offers value. A free service that has gained credibility by many ASF members (i personally havent grasped it) and he backs up his work charts, explanations and he addresses questions intelligently and courteously. So if you were talking about Frank D for example, yeah, I would come to his aid for sure.

But damn, we're talking about TP, very different. And come on, Astro-analysis, plleeease. 

And in response to your question about these people who follow astro-analysis - and think they do so profitably - well, they are simply deluded.

And maybe TP is a good guy, but that is not what is being critiqued here. Good guy or bad gay, its about the trader, which is what puts dollars in your pocket and what also can take dollars out of other pockets (sometimes newbies). 

As a side note, if one could use their winning personality to trade then I would be Warren Buffet. And Techa would be one of the poorest traders walking the streets.

And you might say that its not proven that TP is trying to fleece people out of their hard earned moola, but I believe in probabilities. The mere fact that he has used different ASF identities mainly to praise himself cannot be a good sign. So the probably of him being being a fictitious trader and potentially accepting money off newbies is quite high, and in my view, has to be stopped. We have seen the likes of David Bowden rise to monolithic proportions and Im sure he was where the likes of TP is today, at some point. 

So if someone decides to jump on a free public forum, be prepared to be scrutinized, praised, critiqued and worshiped etc, sometimes all at once. Thats what its all about. Aint a picnic.

Ok, im off to look for a shooting star
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Trader Paul

Sicilian Trader said:


> I agree with only half of your points MRC, and they are fair ones.
> 
> If TP wants to take it upon himself to assume 9 different cyber identities, breach multiple ASF rules in the process, start public threads in public forums then he should be prepared to not only cop critisim but the occasional sledging of his methods, from the public. Its as simple a that.
> 
> Ok, im off to look for a shooting star
> .
> 
> .






st,

Let's get this stuff squared away, about my user name ... some here
have been around long enough to remember, that my old account on
this forum had a problem and as a result charts could not be posted,
under that name ... *so Joe suggested*, that i set up another
account, to check if that would fix the problem ... as it DID fix the
problem the old account has never been used since ..... 

..... and apparently when this account was set up, a mistake was made
and another account was also set up, with a space missing between trader 
and paul ..... *Joe is also aware of that account. *

*So, maybe you want to take it further with Joe, then ..... ???*

..... and maybe then, you can post a *TRUTHFUL* post
and maybe even apologize to me ...... profusely !~!

You really know that i do not have 9 accounts, so why bend 
the truth .....??? Because, it will come back to bite you, when
you tell lies and talk rubbish ... !~!

cheers

 paul



=====


----------



## doctorj

Trader Paul said:


> Let's get this stuff squared away, about my user name ... some here
> have been around long enough to remember, that my old account on
> this forum had a problem and as a result charts could not be posted,
> under that name ... *so Joe suggested*, that i set up another
> account, to check if that would fix the problem ... as it DID fix the
> problem the old account has never been used since .....
> 
> ..... and apparently when this account was set up, a mistake was made
> and another account was also set up, with a space missing between trader
> and paul ..... *Joe is also aware of that account. *



Paul's recount of the reason for his current username is completely correct.  ASF has reasonably sophisticated methods for detecting and preventing individuals posting under two different names, so I can be fairly confident he doesn't participate in discussions under two names.

Whether or not you agree with 'astroanalysis' (I certainly don't), he's been a long standing member of the community who has generally given his time to explain his methods.

Treat him with the same respect you'd like to be treated.  If you feel you can't do that, then perhaps its best you participate on other threads where you feel you can be more constructive.


----------



## Sicilian Trader

doctorj said:


> Paul's recount of the reason for his current username is completely correct.  ASF has reasonably sophisticated methods for detecting and preventing individuals posting under two different names, so I can be fairly confident he doesn't participate in discussions under two names.




OK, TP, apologies. I retract what I said about different usernames.


----------



## sails

doctorj said:


> ...Treat him with the same respect you'd like to be treated.  If you feel you can't do that, then perhaps its best you participate on other threads where you feel you can be more constructive.




I like that statement, doctorj 

There is so much diversity on systems, trading styles, etc on ASF, it's a shame when people get ridiculed simply because they use a system that the knockers don't understand.  There could be some other ASF members that are actually interested in a certain method, but the thread gets so choked up with knockers and stupid posts that it (a) discourages the original poster and they often give up and (b) what's left of the mutilated thread is difficult to read.

If people are knocking someone else's system, perhaps they should show reason why they believe it won't work.  Share the experience they have had proving that it didn't work for them.  Otherwise, it would be best if people with no idea of a method used and don't want anything to do with it, to simply ignore the thread and let others enjoy it.

That said, I can also understand the frustration that comes from people showing off a system but not being willing to share it.  In that case, it's probably best not to crow about it in the first place.  Just my opinion...


----------



## Magdoran

sails said:


> I like that statement, doctorj
> 
> There is so much diversity on systems, trading styles, etc on ASF, it's a shame when people get ridiculed simply because they use a system that the knockers don't understand.  There could be some other ASF members that are actually interested in a certain method, but the thread gets so choked up with knockers and stupid posts that it (a) discourages the original poster and they often give up and (b) what's left of the mutilated thread is difficult to read.
> 
> If people are knocking someone else's system, perhaps they should show reason why they believe it won't work.  Share the experience they have had proving that it didn't work for them.  Otherwise, it would be best if people with no idea of a method used and don't want anything to do with it, to simply ignore the thread and let others enjoy it.
> 
> That said, I can also understand the frustration that comes from people showing off a system but not being willing to share it.  In that case, it's probably best not to crow about it in the first place.  Just my opinion...



Margaret,

Completely agree with you, well said.  You'd make Voltaire proud!

Mag


----------



## nunthewiser

sails said:


> If people are knocking someone else's system, perhaps they should show reason why they believe it won't work.  Share the experience they have had proving that it didn't work for them.  Otherwise, it would be best if people with no idea of a method used and don't want anything to do with it, to simply ignore the thread and let others enjoy it.
> 
> That said, I can also understand the frustration that comes from people showing off a system but not being willing to share it.  In that case, it's probably best not to crow about it in the first place.  Just my opinion...





my knocking had NOTHING to do with the sytem in debate .MY knocking was about fantasy trades that had no hope of being traded IN market but were used as examples to prove a system .......

thats what i was knocking and the whole untruth of the matter


----------



## tech/a

Doc and Sails.

We who have challenged those *supposedly trading *Gann have been treated with nothing short of *contempt*.

The best example of trading seen so far is Pauls list of dates.
The odd sketchy chart obviously marked up by the packages in built indicators.

How hard is it to explain a few charts from entry to exit in realtime.

So if Gann analysts want the personal respect they themselves want I suggest they stop preaching their superior technical knowledge only available to those who have fed the Golden Chalase with Gilder.
Just post up your method and how you apply it so we can follow it.If its that good it should be a synch.

Ive actually watched people supposedly trade gann.
Ive never seen a trade taken and never seen anyone use analysis going forward.All Ive seen is crystal clarity in hinsite and utter confusion going forward.

Get some realtime charts and comments up and constructive questioning and comment I'm sure will follow as will a newly found credability.

*Moggie* why cant you get a chart up.
The only time your vocal is when you can puff up support whilst evading any direct questioning.
Mc Laren must have passed something of value on surely.


----------



## sails

Tech, I wasn't meaning just this thread or even specifically Gann for that matter.  Actually had the thread Nick Radge started on trading EW in mind when I typed that post - it's no wonder Nick didn't come back to post in it again and that was a shame...  

Also the guys on the EW thread had some interesting techniques to offer - willing to spend time marking up charts and posting them - and it does take time and effort.  Just because they weren't offering actual entry/exit techniques surely doesn't mean we have to throw out the whole EW methodology.  

Entry and exits are probably separate skills to whatever methodology is used.  eg trendline breaks, last swing break, trading on S/R levels, waiting for a pullback, MA cross, etc, etc.  Soooo many methods of executing entry and exits that would differ from trader to trader.  Their methods of analysis could be much the same, but doesn't mean their chosen entry/exit techniques will be the same.


----------



## MRC & Co

tech/a said:


> Rubbish.
> I said and still do say its NOT how I wish to trade.
> I dont want to be in front of a computer punching in trades like a boxer on ICE.
> Not for me.




This was my point:



tech/a said:


> *Having watched as much depth as anyone *it soon becomes obvious that those who want to sell and those who wish to buy do so at market.
> *Many have looked and claim an edge trading depth*.
> *Frankly I just cant see it and T/H your very slight expectancy seems to vindicate my observations*.




You may not see an edge in a certain methodology and application, others may do.

That being said, I know nothing of Trader Paul, just saying one should not write off learning about _"astrostuff"_ if you are interested in that area (the Universe is a powerful thing, not that I think it can move markets, but some would have said it can't influence tides at one point in time), just because Trader Paul may not be the real deal.


----------



## beamstas

I take it no one wants anymore astro charts from me then!?

That took me bloody ages!!


----------



## ivant

beamstas said:


> I take it no one wants anymore astro charts from me then!?
> 
> That took me bloody ages!!




That was a brilliant chart! I was always meaning to ask you, how many MA do you actually have on there!? 

In terms of this post, I guess it would be great to have a little more actual Gann discussion, because it was lacking in that department. I don't trade Gann, however I did spend about a year when I was 16-17 looking at astroanalysis. It was a really interesting approach, I just thought it was not exactly an accurate way to trade. The funny thing though, is that you can predict some pretty good long-term patterns, which is a horrible thing to do for futures markets.. If there was some proper research done in this, it could be a very interesting theory. The problem at the moment is the lack of knowledge about space itself. Look at the increased crime-rate during a full moon  Could be a coincidence, or there could be something behind it...

And Voltaire was a gun!


----------



## tech/a

> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009 ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009 ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH




*So far a coin toss would have been as effective.*

Oh and price WILL rise on Monday. It WILL and anyone who is long COH WILL make money.
No Astro stuff in that prediction.


----------



## Trader Paul

tech/a said:


> *So far a coin toss would have been as effective.*
> 
> Oh and price WILL rise on Monday. It WILL and anyone who is long COH WILL make money.
> No Astro stuff in that prediction.






tech,

Fact is, the astroanalysis already told you that in mid-April, along
with the discussion about a low-risk entry on 27042009 ... and the 
price is currently *more than $1.oo higher* than an entry near
the close, on that date ..... !~!

..... and we have another positive time cycle expected very soon, 
confirmed by 3 black soldiers and a harami in the past 4 days, 
which should see COH get another boost, this week ... !~!

COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 ..... 

28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH

04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle

11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???

2905-01062009 ..... minor and positive cycle, here.

12-16062009 ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?

19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here

29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH

Updated COH chart below, also includes expected positive time cycles, as
dotted black vertical lines and the seriously negative time cycle, as a 
solid vertical magenta line.

..... and let's see some longer-term charts and COH analysis from these mouthy critics,
something a little more substantial, than 14 days ... puhleeeeze !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TOE ..... is another one, that is likely to get a boost from a significant
and positive time cycle, this week ... 

Updated TOE chart, shows a 50% retracement of the previous downleg 
projected forward, in terms of BOTH, time and price to give us a price 
target at .475, around 20112009 ..... and a strong positive time cycle
(black dotted vertical line) around 03122009.

That 03122009 cycle should bring some positive news, ahead of 4 other 
strong and positive time cycles, in December 2009 ... TOE should finish
the year, strongly ..... and so far, TOE is tracking along nicely, using 
that projected trendline, as support ..... !~!

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

Hell I was w---w----ww---wrong! (About my call).

It did open higher though.


----------



## nunthewiser

tech/a said:


> Hell I was w---w----ww---wrong! (About my call).




again ...............


----------



## tech/a

I'll admit when wrong.

However some here like yourself have no input and hence no ability to even suggest a trade setup let alone a trade management structure.
Others like Yogi who cant tolerate being in correct.

Ive had a flick through your posts Nun --- what is it exactly you bring to the forum?
Other than being a smart ****.

Perhaps its time to do a Radge/Wayne.
Its pretty obvious people like you would rather follow the flock of fools.


----------



## nunthewiser

tech/a said:


> I'll admit when wrong.
> 
> However some here like yourself have no input and hence no ability to even suggest a trade setup let alone a trade management structure.
> Others like Yogi who cant tolerate being in correct.
> 
> Ive had a flick through your posts Nun --- what is it exactly you bring to the forum?
> Other than being a smart ****.
> 
> Perhaps its time to do a Radge/Wayne.
> Its pretty obvious people like you would rather follow the flock of fools.





LOL get over yaself darl! .... hahahahah thats what i find funniest about you ...you love to give others a hard time and point out there misgivings etc BUT cannot handle a friendly prod back .. i think its called prima donna syndrome

mmmm i suggest you read my posts again dear as there is PLENTY of trade entrys / thoughts on directions posted AND in fact I actuallyt give a definate answer be it righgt or wrong UNLIKE most that will post vague directions or hindsite bull so they dont look silly if they wrong


LOL personally couldnt give a toss if ya wanna play the sook again and stomp off because i poked back , and if thats how it is i will reiterate  GET OVER YASELF DARL .

ya just another poster here 


ps IF you aACTUALLY read my posts here you would ACTUALLY see that i follow NO one here INCLUDING you as personally think MY calls about directions etc are just as valid and correct as even your prima donna self


what a tossa


p.s .... re radge ......... did he leave here because i disagreed with his CSL call and i was right or was it because SOME ppl here did not respect his guru status and questioned him ?

grow up


----------



## beamstas

nunthewiser said:


> LOL get over yaself darl! .... hahahahah thats what i find funniest about you ...you love to give others a hard time and point out there misgivings etc BUT cannot handle a friendly prod back .. i think its called prima donna syndrome
> 
> mmmm i suggest you read my posts again dear as there is PLENTY of trade entrys / thoughts on directions posted AND in fact I actuallyt give a definate answer be it righgt or wrong UNLIKE most that will post vague directions or hindsite bull so they dont look silly if they wrong
> 
> 
> LOL personally couldnt give a toss if ya wanna play the sook again and stomp off because i poked back , and if thats how it is i will reiterate  GET OVER YASELF DARL .
> 
> ya just another poster here
> 
> 
> ps IF you aACTUALLY read my posts here you would ACTUALLY see that i follow NO one here INCLUDING you as personally think MY calls about directions etc are just as valid and correct as even your prima donna self
> 
> 
> what a tossa
> 
> 
> p.s .... re radge ......... did he leave here because i disagreed with his CSL call and i was right or was it because SOME ppl here did not respect his guru status and questioned him ?




There is a name for the condition people like you suffer, it is called tall poppy syndrome.


----------



## nunthewiser

beamstas said:


> There is a name for the condition people like you suffer, it is called tall poppy syndrome.





me ?? lol unreal ........ i bit back at techyys obvious emotion filled moment and im a tall poppy ?........... tech likes to give pppl ****e here but cant handle any back ? . its ok for him to give me constant ****e about my posts EVEN tho ive picked directions and timing down to a T lately in other threads .....but when i return the ribbing he stomps off like a blooody 5 yr old??

unreal 

i do realise you have run in to back up your swami but please.... get it right darl


----------



## Cartman

tech/a said:


> Hell I was w---w----ww---wrong! (About my call).
> 
> It did open higher though.




that was funny 



nunthewiser said:


> again ...............




that was funny 



tech/a said:


> I'll admit when wrong.
> 
> However some here like yourself have no input and hence no ability to even suggest a trade setup let alone a trade management structure.
> Others like Yogi who cant tolerate being in correct.
> 
> Ive had a flick through your posts Nun --- what is it exactly you bring to the forum?
> Other than being a smart ****.
> 
> Perhaps its time to do a Radge/Wayne.
> Its pretty obvious people like you would rather follow the flock of fools.




dont really understand the change of tone considering both previous posts were nothing more than humorous 



nunthewiser said:


> mmmm i suggest you read my posts again dear as there is PLENTY of trade entrys / thoughts on directions posted AND in fact I actuallyt give a definate answer be it righgt or wrong UNLIKE most that will post vague directions or hindsite bull so they dont look silly if they wrong




i agree



beamstas said:


> There is a name for the condition people like you suffer, it is called tall poppy syndrome.




i disagree


----------



## tech/a

In all seriousness and I do believe nun was attempting to be funny.

Obviously I'll take it personally.

To be honest Ive been thinking of logging off for sometime.
Takes a lot of work and I cant justify the time spent.Find myself answering questions most of the time I log on.

There is a lot of misinformation on this board.
There is a lot of rubbish.
There are less numbers of experienced posters.
There are 100s of would be's.
100s of never will be's and very few who are the real deal.

Pity

No longer is it a traders board.
If you have a good look you'll find little content and an abundance of conflict.
Those who I know were genuine contributors have and had come to the conclusion well before I of---"Why Bother"

And really when I think about it they are right.
I reckon after 14 yrs of doing a "Niel Jenman" on the idiot factor---- "Why Bother".

My time is better spent.
A sincere best of luck to you all.
I really do hope you all search out opportunity and success.
Life is/can really be an amazing journey.


----------



## bunyip

MRC & Co said:


> Yeh, sorry, don't mean to be a nazi, but Trader Paul seems like a good bloke, his method of analysis and even application maybe vastly different from that espoused around here (application even as far as "let winners run, hard stop losses" etc), but there are extremelly consistent and profitable traders who don't practice any of this.
> 
> I'm sure Trader Paul has done years worth of this stuff, so if you don't understand it, then perhaps go and do the hours and then come back and have a discussion, or if you do understand it and don't believe in it, then don't practice it, but no need to keep on and on about it and rubbish their thread (not directed at anyone personally, just the general theme of which the thread has turned).
> 
> Just my thoughts.




Yeh, Paul seems like an all right sort of bloke to me too. He's been posting for years on various forums, often calling himself Yogi. His methods don't make any sense at all to me, but maybe it's just me not understanding them properly. 
They seem unnecessarily complex to those of us who employ the simple strategy of finding a trend, climbing aboard the damn thing and going for a ride.
One thing that raised my eyebrows years ago was when Paul/Yogi  was on a forum called Trading Whispers, and he was offering a free bottle of wine to purchasers of his course.
No offence intended to Paul, but I did find it mildly amusing that he felt the need to try and entice purchasers by offering them a free bottle of plonk. 
And I wondered why he'd be selling courses anyway, rather than just trading his method and raking in the profits.
Having said that, I'm aware that some successful traders do sell courses in addition to actually trading themselves. Nick Radge for example - a man I hold in high regard.
But generally, I think we're justified in being dubious about people who sell trading courses.

If I was Yogi and I was using my trading method to pull consistent profits from the markets, I'd be telling my detractors that I couldn't care less what they thought. I sure as hell wouldn't be arguing with them and feeling some obligation to prove myself.
But Yogi does argue with his detractors, and he does seem to have a need to try and convince people of the validity of his approach.
I therefore respectfully suggest to Paul/Yogi that he silence his critics by demonstrating his trades as they occur, together with trading statements to show that he took the trade...what better way to deal with his detractors.


----------



## nunthewiser

tech/a said:


> In all seriousness and I do believe nun was attempting to be funny.
> 
> Obviously I'll take it personally.
> 
> My time is better spent.
> A sincere best of luck to you all.
> I really do hope you all search out opportunity and success.
> Life is/can really be an amazing journey.





it was a reply to the dig you gave me in the elliot/xao thread when i agreed with ozwave .you said its time to go opposite .... was jokes up until i returned the joke to you ...... if you take it personally thats your problem . no need to get rude about it

sincerely wish you all the best if you are leaving but also think some should leave there oversensitivitys at the door OR not give out sheeet if they dont want it returned

i enjoy and respect 90% of your posts and believe you are a great asset to this forum ...... BUT i too offer and bring stuff to the table here .just because it is not set out in a way you may approve of , dont make it any less valuable

again ......... i wish you well tech/a...........and its a shame that you feel the need to leave


----------



## Timmy

nunthewiser said:


> its a shame that you feel the need to leave




Yep, agree with nun.

Tech, I and I know many, many others appreciate your posts; I particularly value the great contributions you have made about VSA and the ongoing management of VSA-based trades.  If you do decide to pull up stumps here at least we have all your past contributions to reflect on and I know I will be referring new forum participants to your trading posts for quite some time to come. 

I hope you can have a cup of tea and a bikkie and come back to us!


----------



## sails

Hey don't go yet, Tech.  Have been working on charts that are nearly ready to post up!

You have contributed a lot of value to ASF - hopefully you will still pop in from time to time...


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Gann stressed the importance of anniversaries, in our astroanalysis.

For example, CTO ..... has pulled back to a significant low in May
each year, since 2004 ..... 

In May 2005 a double bottom was confirmed with the 
May 2004 lows, just before rallying from 10-to-58 cents.

Right now, CTO is also making a double bottom, around
.165 cents, with increased volumes evident, in 2009.

With two significant and positive time cycles expected
to be triggered over the next couple of weeks, CTO
seems to be technically prime for lift-off ... !~!

Updated CTO chart, attached below.

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## beamstas

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Gann stressed the importance of anniversaries, in our astroanalysis.
> 
> For example, CTO ..... has pulled back to a significant low in May
> each year, since 2004 .....
> 
> In May 2005 a double bottom was confirmed with the
> May 2004 lows, just before rallying from 10-to-58 cents.
> 
> Right now, CTO is also making a double bottom, around
> .165 cents, with increased volumes evident, in 2009.
> 
> With two significant and positive time cycles expected
> to be triggered over the next couple of weeks, CTO
> seems to be technically prime for lift-off ... !~!
> 
> Updated CTO chart, attached below.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====





I wish you would actually put some analysis on your chart.. like sails does...
Anyone can upload a chart with a few ma's on it

maybe show a monthly chart with those lows you are talking about?

At least _something_


----------



## bunyip

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Gann stressed the importance of anniversaries, in our astroanalysis.
> 
> For example, CTO ..... has pulled back to a significant low in May
> each year, since 2004 .....
> 
> In May 2005 a double bottom was confirmed with the
> May 2004 lows, just before rallying from 10-to-58 cents.
> 
> Right now, CTO is also making a double bottom, around
> .165 cents, with increased volumes evident, in 2009.
> 
> With two significant and positive time cycles expected
> to be triggered over the next couple of weeks, CTO
> seems to be technically prime for lift-off ... !~!
> 
> Updated CTO chart, attached below.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




So Paul, are you going to trade this one? And if so, how?
Will you buy the open on Monday?
Wait for the uptrend to be confirmed, then buy on a temporary pullback?
Wait for a chart pattern to signal an entry?

It'd be good if you could give us some insights about the best way to handle this stock from here on, so that the anticipated lift off can be taken advantage of if it occurs.


----------



## Trader Paul

bunyip said:


> So Paul, are you going to trade this one? And if so, how?
> Will you buy the open on Monday?
> Wait for the uptrend to be confirmed, then buy on a temporary pullback?
> Wait for a chart pattern to signal an entry?
> 
> It'd be good if you could give us some insights about the best way to handle this stock from here on, so that the anticipated lift off can be taken advantage of if it occurs.






Hi Bunyip,

CTO entry ... aggressive traders may well take a trade, after some negative  news from CTO, expected around 19-20052009 (vertical blue dotted line)
 ...... here we will be looking for a test of 082008 lows at about 15 cents 
(and final low?), before the next rally starts ... and if 15 cents holds, then 
set a stop loss around 14-14.5 cents, on entry. 

More conservative traders may wait for a bounce (and confirmation)
off the expected lows, next week ... making an entry on a breakout
above previous significant resistance at 18 cents, after the change
in trend has been confirmed.

Attached CTO chart clearly shows the 2 hammers that marked the lows
on 04-05082008 (also double-bottom low on those 2 days), shown as
a black dotted horizontal line, at 15 cents.

In the chart, the past week brought us a doji that failed and a weak 
harami on Friday last ..... though price action finished on its highs, 
the volume was not as high as the previous down-day ...  so not 
convincing enough to take a trade yet, as a confirmed low is not
yet in place ... waiting.

On chart patterns, even a cursory glance at the CTO chart reveals a
"flagship" candle of a hammer or doji, commonly marking the lows in
this stock ..... downside candle count is about 12 now, so becoming
extreme and alerting us to a change in trend, soon.

Confirmation of the lows may well come, with the anticipated trigger
of several positive time cycles, which are due to come into play, over
the next few weeks ... 

      26-27052009 ...  positive cycle, expected to trigger a positive move.

      02-03062009 ... positive time cycle ... finances ???

      09-10062009 ... negative news expected here

      17-18062009 ... positive spotlight on CTO = rally expected here

          02072009 ... 4 time cycles interacting here, so some major news
                            would not be surprising, at this time.

... so, let's see how CTO unfolds, over the next couple of months.

have a great day

 paul

P.S. ..... that bit about the wine offer is definitely NOT true, as my wine
            is shared with NOBODY ... lol



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Bunyip,
> 
> CTO entry ... aggressive traders may well take a trade, after some negative  news from CTO, expected around 19-20052009 (vertical blue dotted line)
> ...... here we will be looking for a test of 082008 lows at about 15 cents
> (and final low?), before the next rally starts ... and if 15 cents holds, then
> set a stop loss around 14-14.5 cents, on entry.
> 
> More conservative traders may wait for a bounce (and confirmation)
> off the expected lows, next week ... making an entry on a breakout
> above previous significant resistance at 18 cents, after the change
> in trend has been confirmed.
> 
> Attached CTO chart clearly shows the 2 hammers that marked the lows
> on 04-05082008 (also double-bottom low on those 2 days), shown as
> a black dotted horizontal line, at 15 cents.
> 
> In the chart, the past week brought us a doji that failed and a weak
> harami on Friday last ..... though price action finished on its highs,
> the volume was not as high as the previous down-day ...  so not
> convincing enough to take a trade yet, as a confirmed low is not
> yet in place ... waiting.
> 
> On chart patterns, even a cursory glance at the CTO chart reveals a
> "flagship" candle of a hammer or doji, commonly marking the lows in
> this stock ..... downside candle count is about 12 now, so becoming
> extreme and alerting us to a change in trend, soon.
> 
> Confirmation of the lows may well come, with the anticipated trigger
> of several positive time cycles, which are due to come into play, over
> the next few weeks ...
> 
> 26-27052009 ...  positive cycle, expected to trigger a positive move.
> 
> 02-03062009 ... positive time cycle ... finances ???
> 
> 09-10062009 ... negative news expected here
> 
> 17-18062009 ... positive spotlight on CTO = rally expected here
> 
> 02072009 ... 4 time cycles interacting here, so some major news
> would not be surprising, at this time.
> 
> ... so, let's see how CTO unfolds, over the next couple of months.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






..... here's that updated CTO chart ... zoomed in, from 082008 lows,
until now .....


----------



## Trader Paul

beamstas said:


> I wish you would actually put some analysis on your chart.. like sails does...
> Anyone can upload a chart with a few ma's on it
> 
> maybe show a monthly chart with those lows you are talking about?
> 
> At least _something_






..... and for those who have broken arms and need to be spoonfed,
here's a CTO monthly chart, since 2000 ..... !~!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Bunyip,
> 
> CTO entry ... aggressive traders may well take a trade, after some negative  news from CTO, expected around 19-20052009 (vertical blue dotted line)
> ...... here we will be looking for a test of 082008 lows at about 15 cents
> (and final low?), before the next rally starts ... and if 15 cents holds, then
> set a stop loss around 14-14.5 cents, on entry.
> 
> More conservative traders may wait for a bounce (and confirmation)
> off the expected lows, next week ... making an entry on a breakout
> above previous significant resistance at 18 cents, after the change
> in trend has been confirmed.
> 
> Attached CTO chart clearly shows the 2 hammers that marked the lows
> on 04-05082008 (also double-bottom low on those 2 days), shown as
> a black dotted horizontal line, at 15 cents.
> 
> In the chart, the past week brought us a doji that failed and a weak
> harami on Friday last ..... though price action finished on its highs,
> the volume was not as high as the previous down-day ...  so not
> convincing enough to take a trade yet, as a confirmed low is not
> yet in place ... waiting.
> 
> On chart patterns, even a cursory glance at the CTO chart reveals a
> "flagship" candle of a hammer or doji, commonly marking the lows in
> this stock ..... downside candle count is about 12 now, so becoming
> extreme and alerting us to a change in trend, soon.
> 
> Confirmation of the lows may well come, with the anticipated trigger
> of several positive time cycles, which are due to come into play, over
> the next few weeks ...
> 
> 26-27052009 ...  positive cycle, expected to trigger a positive move.
> 
> 02-03062009 ... positive time cycle ... finances ???
> 
> 09-10062009 ... negative news expected here
> 
> 17-18062009 ... positive spotlight on CTO = rally expected here
> 
> 02072009 ... 4 time cycles interacting here, so some major news
> would not be surprising, at this time.
> 
> ... so, let's see how CTO unfolds, over the next couple of months.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> P.S. ..... that bit about the wine offer is definitely NOT true, as my wine
> is shared with NOBODY ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Trader Paul,

How is negative or positive news derived form your analysis? 

Do you trade the negative or positive news that you post?


----------



## bunyip

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Bunyip,
> 
> CTO entry ... aggressive traders may well take a trade, after some negative  news from CTO, expected around 19-20052009 (vertical blue dotted line)
> ...... here we will be looking for a test of 082008 lows at about 15 cents
> (and final low?), before the next rally starts ... and if 15 cents holds, then
> set a stop loss around 14-14.5 cents, on entry.
> 
> More conservative traders may wait for a bounce (and confirmation)
> off the expected lows, next week ... making an entry on a breakout
> above previous significant resistance at 18 cents, after the change
> in trend has been confirmed.
> 
> Attached CTO chart clearly shows the 2 hammers that marked the lows
> on 04-05082008 (also double-bottom low on those 2 days), shown as
> a black dotted horizontal line, at 15 cents.
> 
> In the chart, the past week brought us a doji that failed and a weak
> harami on Friday last ..... though price action finished on its highs,
> the volume was not as high as the previous down-day ...  so not
> convincing enough to take a trade yet, as a confirmed low is not
> yet in place ... waiting.
> 
> On chart patterns, even a cursory glance at the CTO chart reveals a
> "flagship" candle of a hammer or doji, commonly marking the lows in
> this stock ..... downside candle count is about 12 now, so becoming
> extreme and alerting us to a change in trend, soon.
> 
> Confirmation of the lows may well come, with the anticipated trigger
> of several positive time cycles, which are due to come into play, over
> the next few weeks ...
> 
> 26-27052009 ...  positive cycle, expected to trigger a positive move.
> 
> 02-03062009 ... positive time cycle ... finances ???
> 
> 09-10062009 ... negative news expected here
> 
> 17-18062009 ... positive spotlight on CTO = rally expected here
> 
> 02072009 ... 4 time cycles interacting here, so some major news
> would not be surprising, at this time.
> 
> ... so, let's see how CTO unfolds, over the next couple of months.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> P.S. ..... that bit about the wine offer is definitely NOT true, as my wine
> is shared with NOBODY ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Paul - thanks for the post. I'll follow this one through with interest to see how those strategies perform.

The bottle of wine offer was made on Trading Whispers, a 'not for profit' forum that was owned and funded by a woman called Kerry who went by the name of Kez. Someone called Yogi who was into Gann and astro analysis, offered his course with a bottle of wine chucked in for the purchaser. Somebody complained to Kez, the moderator, about Yogi getting free advertising on a forum that had a 'no advertising' policy. She removed the post.
What I've described definitely occurred - it's not a figment of my imagination. If it wasn't you, then there is/was a second Yogi out there somewhere who was selling a Gann/Astro course.

Again, thanks for your explanation of the strategies for playing CTO.  I won't be critical If your analysis turns out to be wrong.....geez, I get plenty wrong myself!


----------



## Trader Paul

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Trader Paul,
> 
> How is negative or positive news derived form your analysis?
> 
> Do you trade the negative or positive news that you post?




---



Hi Snake,

Positive and negative news may be determined by planetary movements
triggering positive or negative aspects, associated with individual stocks.

There's several approaches to trading the anticipated news ... some 
traders will take a position before the time, especially where positive
news is expected .....  other traders will wait for the anticipated news
to be delivered and watch for a market reaction, before taking a trade.

Likewise, anticipated negative news may be a time for some traders to 
take profits, before the news becomes generally known.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Bunyip,
> 
> CTO entry ... aggressive traders may well take a trade, after some negative
> news from CTO, expected around 19-20052009 (vertical blue dotted line)
> ...... here we will be looking for a test of 082008 lows at about 15 cents
> (and final low?), before the next rally starts ... and if 15 cents holds, then
> set a stop loss around 14-14.5 cents, on entry.
> 
> More conservative traders may wait for a bounce (and confirmation)
> off the expected lows, next week ... making an entry on a breakout
> above previous significant resistance at 18 cents, after the change
> in trend has been confirmed.
> 
> Attached CTO chart clearly shows the 2 hammers that marked the lows
> on 04-05082008 (also double-bottom low on those 2 days), shown as
> a black dotted horizontal line, at 15 cents.
> 
> In the chart, the past week brought us a doji that failed and a weak
> harami on Friday last ..... though price action finished on its highs,
> the volume was not as high as the previous down-day ...  so not
> convincing enough to take a trade yet, as a confirmed low is not
> yet in place ... waiting.
> 
> On chart patterns, even a cursory glance at the CTO chart reveals a
> "flagship" candle of a hammer or doji, commonly marking the lows in
> this stock ..... downside candle count is about 12 now, so becoming
> extreme and alerting us to a change in trend, soon.
> 
> Confirmation of the lows may well come, with the anticipated trigger
> of several positive time cycles, which are due to come into play, over
> the next few weeks ...
> 
> 26-27052009 ...  positive cycle, expected to trigger a positive move.
> 
> 02-03062009 ... positive time cycle ... finances ???
> 
> 09-10062009 ... negative news expected here
> 
> 17-18062009 ... positive spotlight on CTO = rally expected here
> 
> 02072009 ... 4 time cycles interacting here, so some major news
> would not be surprising, at this time.
> 
> ... so, let's see how CTO unfolds, over the next couple of months.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

CTO ..... that heavy volume we were looking for, in Friday's harami, arrived
            today and a spinning top candle confirmed the harami low of the 
            previous 2 trading days ... high was 18 cents, so would expect a 
            lot more traders to buy-in, as that level is overcome and the 
            change in trend is also confirmed.

            After today's price and volume action it is obvious, that there
            is support for CTO above 16 cents, so any negative news over
            the next couple of days may only result in a test of that level,
            ahead of a positive cycle, expected later this month (see post above).

            With the low confirmed today, some EOD traders will buy in 
            tomorrow, placing a stop around 15-15.5 cents, while others
            may wait for the anticipated CTO news, before taking the trade.

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CTO ..... that heavy volume we were looking for, in Friday's harami, arrived
> today and a spinning top candle confirmed the harami low of the
> previous 2 trading days ... high was 18 cents, so would expect a
> lot more traders to buy-in, as that level is overcome and the
> change in trend is also confirmed.
> 
> After today's price and volume action it is obvious, that there
> is support for CTO above 16 cents, so any negative news over
> the next couple of days may only result in a test of that level,
> ahead of a positive cycle, expected later this month (see post above).
> 
> With the low confirmed today, some EOD traders will buy in
> tomorrow, placing a stop around 15-15.5 cents, while others
> may wait for the anticipated CTO news, before taking the trade.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi Folks,

CTO news came a day later than expected and the market liked the
announcement, so the low has been confirmed and CTO is starting 
to tick up again, ahead of a positive time cycle, next week ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 17042009:
> 
> Hi Gazelle,
> 
> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009  ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009  ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Ho folks,

COH ... ticking up nicely now and finished on its highs, today ... so much 
for the mouthy skeptix ... !~!

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Boggo

Trader Paul said:


> COH ... ticking up nicely now and finished on its highs, today ... so much
> for the mouthy skeptix ... !~!




Thats truly amazing yogi, my _"mouthy skeptix MS scan heads up system"_ has obviously been looking at the stars behind my back 

Its been telling me that I should be keeping an eye on COH for a breakout since last week and from that I could work out that a break above 51.45 could be an entry, thats cooler than a polar bear's paws don't you think 

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Trader Paul

Boggo said:


> Its been telling me that I should be keeping an eye on COH for a breakout since last week and from that I could work out that a break above 51.45 could be an entry, thats cooler than a polar bear's paws don't you think






Hi folks,

..... $51.45 is fine for a hindsight entry, boggo ... !~!  

Today, COH closed at more than $53.oo, which made the entry around $47.20 on 27052009
and previously forecast 10 days BEFORE the event (and also discussed in this thread),
a MUCH SWEETER proposition ... see updated COH chart, below ..... 

have a great weekend

      paul



=====


----------



## nunthewiser

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... $51.45 is fine for a hindsight entry, boggo ... !~!
> 
> 
> =====





he does have a point as my chart tells me i should have bought it at its lowest 


fair call yogi , u did call it b4 it moved , shame its only paper but at least you called it


----------



## Boggo

Re-reading the posts on COH I do agree that it was a good call and would have been a good entry.

Your response to tech/a casts something of a shadow over your own confidence in the reliability of the procedure...



TraderPaul said:


> Correcting you, because you ARE wrong ..... can't see anywhere, where it says load
> up today ..... and like always, how it is traded depends upon your own trading time
> frame ... ie ..... day trader, short-term EOD trader or investor.
> 
> On this end, more likely looking at an entry around 2704200, if other
> TA confirms our *astroanalysis ..... simple stuff*, really !~!




This is the bit I don't get, if its so simple why is it so hard to post an example of how *you* would trade it, ignore for the exercise others "time frame etc etc".

I am trying to work out how someone could actually trade this stuff to make a buck rather than writing a hundred words that few seem to understand.

To me COH was just another stock that had reversed off a significant point in March, had then attempted to retest that area in April and now I need to see it get on with it and continue upwards.
A convincing move again above $51.45 would signal a possible confirmation of reversal of trend with a reduced risk of it failing.

Can you tell me why your point is/was significant on this particular stock ?

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Trader Paul

Boggo said:


> Re-reading the posts on COH I do agree that it was a good call and would have been a good entry.
> 
> Your response to tech/a casts something of a shadow over your own confidence in the reliability of the procedure...
> 
> This is the bit I don't get, if its so simple why is it so hard to post an example of how *you* would trade it, ignore for the exercise others "time frame etc etc".
> 
> I am trying to work out how someone could actually trade this stuff to make a buck rather than writing a hundred words that few seem to understand.
> 
> To me COH was just another stock that had reversed off a significant point in March, had then attempted to retest that area in April and now I need to see it get on with it and continue upwards.
> A convincing move again above $51.45 would signal a possible confirmation of reversal of trend with a reduced risk of it failing.
> 
> Can you tell me why your point is/was significant on this particular stock ?






Hi Boggo,

..... if you go back to the start of the COH discussion, the astroanalysis
was posted in response to a question, by Gazelle ..... and my own 
confidence in astroanalysis stands strong, despite anything the critics 
may say.

After all that has been posted, it must be obvious, that an entry close
to an anticipated turn, enhances profits in the next upleg and reduces
downside risk, at the entry point ..... too easy, yes ... ???

As with COH, opportunities for entries may be found just ahead of
positive time cycles and confirmed by regular price axis analysis (TA).
Similarly profits are taken, just before serious negativity is expected
in our astroanalysis and confirmed by regular TA ... too easy, yes ... ???

Maybe, to understand this approach properly, then you need to put in
the hard yards and actually do some real study, instead of expecting
other traders to hand you all the details, as a gift ..... 

GDY is the next one in line for some detailed astroanalysis.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GDY ..... a positive time cycle is due, later this week and here's some GDY 
astroanalysis for the next couple of months ... 

     27-29052009 ..... significant and positive cycle

     03-04062009 ..... significant and positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

         11062009 ..... minor news expected here

     18-19062009 ..... positive move for GDY (?), with 2 strong cycles in play.

         03072009 ..... expecting positive news here ... finance-related ... ???

    08-09072009 ..... minor time cycle

    16-20072009 ..... 2 time cycles expected to bring negative news 
                            and  negative spotlight on GDY

    29-30072009 ..... minor and positive cycle 

 3107-03082009 ..... more positive news expected here.

Updated charts for GDY show how important the 50% price and time 
retracement level has been and the price and time targets projected
forward, from the previous GDY downleg.

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Boggo

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Boggo,
> 
> ..... if you go back to the start of the COH discussion, the astroanalysis
> was posted in response to a question, by Gazelle ..... and my own
> confidence in astroanalysis stands strong, despite anything the critics
> may say.
> 
> After all that has been posted, it must be obvious, that an entry close
> to an anticipated turn, enhances profits in the next upleg and reduces
> downside risk, at the entry point ..... too easy, yes ... ???
> 
> As with COH, opportunities for entries may be found just ahead of
> positive time cycles and confirmed by regular price axis analysis (TA).
> Similarly profits are taken, just before serious negativity is expected
> in our astroanalysis and confirmed by regular TA ... too easy, yes ... ???
> 
> Maybe, to understand this approach properly, then you need to put in
> the hard yards and actually do some real study, *instead of expecting
> other traders to hand you all the details, as a gift ..... *




I am doing reasonably well at gifting myself.
Two recent examples, 105% on ABY between 6/4/09 and 11/4/09 and 190% on EXT between 30/01/09 and 9/5/09 may qualify me for bragging rights to a simple trend identification system without any star gazing at uranus being a factor.

I would have liked to have learned some of the basics of another method without forking out gazillions to the David Bowwows of this world.

I thought that because you take the time to post so much on this subject you may have been the person to ask if you could follow through with some practical application.

I do agree that your COH pickup was good but I can find half a dozen similiar patterns every day and I was interested in what made that particular one stand out to you.

I guess that in true Gann devotee style you just talk about it.
Complexity cloaks catastrophe does it not, as Gann himself realised towards the end.

Anyway, that's me finished on the subject, thanks for your time.

Cheers.


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> GDY ..... a positive time cycle is due, later this week and here's some GDY
> astroanalysis for the next couple of months ...
> 
> 27-29052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 03-04062009 ..... significant and positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???
> 
> 11062009 ..... minor news expected here
> 
> 18-19062009 ..... positive move for GDY (?), with 2 strong cycles in play.
> 
> 03072009 ..... expecting positive news here ... finance-related ... ???
> 
> 08-09072009 ..... minor time cycle
> 
> 16-20072009 ..... 2 time cycles expected to bring negative news
> and  negative spotlight on GDY
> 
> 29-30072009 ..... minor and positive cycle
> 
> 3107-03082009 ..... more positive news expected here.
> 
> Updated charts for GDY show how important the 50% price and time
> retracement level has been and the price and time targets projected
> forward, from the previous GDY downleg.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

GDY ..... trading to the script and looking good, so far ..... !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

TraderPaul said:


> Hi Gazelle,
> 
> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009  ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009  ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> =====




 

Hi folks,

COH ..... still tracking up, nicely ...  back up, over $54.oo today ... !~!

So, it's looking good for the first few weeks of June with several minor,
but positive time cycles coming into play ... 


have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

TraderPaul said:


> Hi Gazelle,
> 
> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009  ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009  ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

COH   ..... still performing strongly, as it has rallied more than $10.oo,
since 27042009 ..... COH finished above $57.30, last Friday.

... and so far June is looking good, ahead of at least one positive 
time cycle, before a sell-off expected, late this month ..... 

have a great weekend

       paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Bunyip,
> 
> CTO entry ... aggressive traders may well take a trade, after some negative
> news from CTO, expected around 19-20052009 (vertical blue dotted line)
> ...... here we will be looking for a test of 082008 lows at about 15 cents
> (and final low?), before the next rally starts ... and if 15 cents holds, then
> set a stop loss around 14-14.5 cents, on entry.
> 
> More conservative traders may wait for a bounce (and confirmation)
> off the expected lows, next week ... making an entry on a breakout
> above previous significant resistance at 18 cents, after the change
> in trend has been confirmed.
> 
> Attached CTO chart clearly shows the 2 hammers that marked the lows
> on 04-05082008 (also double-bottom low on those 2 days), shown as
> a black dotted horizontal line, at 15 cents.
> 
> In the chart, the past week brought us a doji that failed and a weak
> harami on Friday last ..... though price action finished on its highs,
> the volume was not as high as the previous down-day ...  so not
> convincing enough to take a trade yet, as a confirmed low is not
> yet in place ... waiting.
> 
> On chart patterns, even a cursory glance at the CTO chart reveals a
> "flagship" candle of a hammer or doji, commonly marking the lows in
> this stock ..... downside candle count is about 12 now, so becoming
> extreme and alerting us to a change in trend, soon.
> 
> Confirmation of the lows may well come, with the anticipated trigger
> of several positive time cycles, which are due to come into play, over
> the next few weeks ...
> 
> 26-27052009 ...  positive cycle, expected to trigger a positive move.
> 
> 02-03062009 ... positive time cycle ... finances ???
> 
> 09-10062009 ... negative news expected here
> 
> 17-18062009 ... positive spotlight on CTO = rally expected here
> 
> 02072009 ... 4 time cycles interacting here, so some major news
> would not be surprising, at this time.
> 
> ... so, let's see how CTO unfolds, over the next couple of months.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

CTO ..... double bottom has been confirmed and we have lift off,
with a strong rally expected around 17-18062009, as per astroanalysis
posted above ... 

Updated CTO chart, attached below.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## beamstas

0 from 3 so far Trader Paul,
Awaiting the 17th June with eagerness


----------



## Trader Paul

beamstas said:


> 0 from 3 so far Trader Paul,
> Awaiting the 17th June with eagerness






..... so, that probably means, that you did not take the suggested
entry then, eh beamsass ... ???

Too bad.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trader Paul said:


> ..... so, that probably means, that you did not take the suggested
> entry then, eh beamsass ... ???
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




I would say it means,* you got it wrong......*


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Gann stressed the importance of anniversaries, in our astroanalysis.
> 
> For example, CTO ..... has pulled back to a significant low in May
> each year, since 2004 .....
> 
> In May 2005 a double bottom was confirmed with the
> May 2004 lows, just before rallying from 10-to-58 cents.
> 
> Right now, CTO is also making a double bottom, around
> .165 cents, with increased volumes evident, in 2009.
> 
> With two significant and positive time cycles expected
> to be triggered over the next couple of weeks, CTO
> seems to be technically prime for lift-off ... !~!
> 
> Updated CTO chart, attached below.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

..... it sure looks like CTO made, yet another significant low 
(and double bottom) in May 2009 ..... also, it has not closed
below .165, since the post above and with the current close 
at 21 cents, the chart sure looks like a decent double-bottom 
is in place ... 

That's a low, that will likely produce an initial target, at around
.33 cents and a longer term targets of 48 and 66 cents ... will
post further time targets, later.

have a great weekend

   paul


----------



## beamstas

17 June
Rally expected
Positive News



~~Brad

(i might start trading against this astrostuff)


----------



## gazelle

At this point  the 22nd June might bring in a counter trend low for COH  before resumption of uptrend . further levels of confirmation are required and I will be looking at this tonight .


----------



## Private Trader

*Re: Private Traders Club*

Hi Everyone,

Is anyone aware of a Private Traders Club, similar to what is done here but by meeting up & sharing strategies, trade setups, lessons learnt etc.....

If not, is there anyone in South Western Sydney that trades for a living???

Thanks,
Gabriel
Private Trader


----------



## Trader Paul

Posted 21062009

Hi folks,

MEO ... lifted off its recent lows on Friday, with good supporting
volume ..... as requested, here’s our astroanalysis, over coming months:

12-15062009 ..... minor and positive cycle

19-22062009 ..... minor time cycle

26-29062009 ..... a very positive spotlight on MEO 

06-07072009 ..... significant and positive news expected here.

10-13072009 ..... minor cycle

20-21072009 ..... 3 minor and positive time cycles in play

     29072009 ..... minor cycle

06-07082009 ..... 2 significant time cycles, should also bring
                            some positive news, as well.

28-31082009 ..... minor and positive spotlight on MEO

     01092009 ..... significant and negative time cycle ... finance-related ???

     05092009 ..... short and aggressive rally expected here.

     07092009 ..... significant and negative news expected here.

25-28092009 ..... minor and positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

29-30092009 ..... negative spotlight on MEO

     14102009 ..... significant and negative news expected here.

     20102009 ..... another significant and negative time cycle

 29-30102009 ..... 2 time cycles and positive spotlight on MEO

     02112009 ..... significant an positive news expected here

    13112009  ..... another positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

    20112009 ..... minor cycle

27-30112009 ... minor cycle

     07122009 ..... minor cycle

     10122009 ..... significant and negative news expected ... ???

28-31122009 ..... 2cycles to bring a negative spotlight onto MEO.

Updated MEO chart, attached below.

More later.

happy trading

paul

 

=====


----------



## Boggo

Another good call Paul, well it would have been two months ago 

You had better lubricate that Gann roulette wheel 

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Trader Paul

Boggo said:


> Another good call Paul, well it would have been two months ago
> 
> You had better lubricate that Gann roulette wheel
> 
> (click to enlarge)






..... and if you had been reading the MEO thread on *13 Feb 2009,* 
you would have learnt when MEO was going to move in April ..... and June 2009, too ... !~!

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4940&page=9

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Boggo

Trader Paul said:


> ..... and if you had been reading the MEO thread on *13 Feb 2009,*
> you would have learnt when MEO was going to move in April ..... and June 2009, too ... !~!
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4940&page=9
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




If I had read it I would have been wondering which of those twenty different comments could I rely on to pay for my David Bowwow course that cost me a fortune, as it turns out there was actually two. Now I know why we need a roulette wheel 


Gann, Lesson 1...


----------



## Trader Paul

TraderPaul said:


> Hi Gazelle,
> 
> COH ..... some astroanalysis to the end of June 2009 .....
> 
> Was expecting some minor news earlier this week, but
> it hasn't surfaced, as yet.
> 
> 28-29042009 ..... minor and positive light on COH
> 
> 04052009 ..... significant and positive cycle
> 
> 11-12052009 ..... positive time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 2905-01062009  ..... minor and positive cycle, here.
> 
> 12-16062009  ..... 2 minor time cycles come together - finances?
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 29-30062009 ..... negative spotlight on COH
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Meanwhile, back to COH .....

... and for those that have missed the triple top and recent harami
in COH, it is probably the last chance to take profits, before the 
next big slide in price (as per post above, in mid-April 09) 

More detailed analysis on COH, later.

have a great day

   paul



====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 21062009
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> MEO ... lifted off its recent lows on Friday, with good supporting
> volume ..... as requested, here’s our astroanalysis, over coming months:
> 
> 12-15062009 ..... minor and positive cycle
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor time cycle
> 
> 26-29062009 ..... a very positive spotlight on MEO
> 
> 06-07072009 ..... significant and positive news expected here.
> 
> 10-13072009 ..... minor cycle
> 
> 20-21072009 ..... 3 minor and positive time cycles in play
> 
> 29072009 ..... minor cycle
> 
> 06-07082009 ..... 2 significant time cycles, should also bring
> some positive news, as well.
> 
> 28-31082009 ..... minor and positive spotlight on MEO
> 
> 01092009 ..... significant and negative time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 05092009 ..... short and aggressive rally expected here.
> 
> 07092009 ..... significant and negative news expected here.
> 
> 25-28092009 ..... minor and positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???
> 
> 29-30092009 ..... negative spotlight on MEO
> 
> 14102009 ..... significant and negative news expected here.
> 
> 20102009 ..... another significant and negative time cycle
> 
> 29-30102009 ..... 2 time cycles and positive spotlight on MEO
> 
> 02112009 ..... significant an positive news expected here
> 
> 13112009  ..... another positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???
> 
> 20112009 ..... minor cycle
> 
> 27-30112009 ... minor cycle
> 
> 07122009 ..... minor cycle
> 
> 10122009 ..... significant and negative news expected ... ???
> 
> 28-31122009 ..... 2cycles to bring a negative spotlight onto MEO.
> 
> Updated MEO chart, attached below.
> 
> More later.
> 
> happy trading
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

Again today, MEO confirmed our astroanalysis, by trading to the 
script above, with a timely lift of more than 11%, with good
supporting volume, ahead of significant and positive news, 
expected early next week ..... 

happy trading

   paul



=====


----------



## lioness

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Again today, MEO confirmed our astroanalysis, by trading to the
> script above, with a timely lift of more than 11%, with good
> supporting volume, ahead of significant and positive news,
> expected early next week .....
> 
> happy trading
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> Do you mind doing an astro on ESG please Paul. Many thanks and much appreciated.
> 
> Now i am just tryping for the sake of making up the numbers


----------



## Timmy

lioness said:


> Now i am just tryping for the sake of making up the numbers




lioness, I assume you are referring to the 100 character rule.  This only applies to stock threads, as per Joe's post here:

New 100 character minimum rule in stock threads

From the first post:



> As some of you may have noticed there is now a 100 character minimum post length in stock threads. This was introduced to stop the rash of worthless posts such as "Is anybody still following?" or "Go XXX!!!" or "43c now!" that we have been noticing a lot of in recent times. This requirement only exists in the three stock forums. The other forums still have a three character minimum.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

RSG ... several positive time cycles due to fall
into place, in October 2009:

     05102009 ... minor cycle

09-12102009 ... a positive spotlight on RSG

     21102009 ... expecting more positive news, here ... !~!

     29102009 ... another positive cycle due ... finances (???) 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FXR ... will be looking for 3 positive cycles to come into
play, in October 20009 ...

02-05102009 ..... positive spotlight on FXR

16102009 ..... positive news expected here

22102009 ..... positive move ... finance-related ... ???

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Trader Paul said:


> Maybe, to understand this approach properly, then you need to put in
> the hard yards and actually do some real study, instead of expecting
> other traders to hand you all the details, as a gift .....
> 
> GDY is the next one in line for a detailed *astroanalist.
> *
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




try real money with your trading hindsight harry


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MAK ..... hopefully this sleeping beauty will get the kiss of life, later this week, 
as 2 positive time cycles slot into place, around 02102009 ..... 

have a great week

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TSV ... expecting positive price moves, as 3 positive time cycles
come into play, over the next couple of weeks:

27-28102009 ..... positive spotlight on TSV

3010-02112009 ..... positive news expected here ... 

11-12112009 ..... positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

..... and expect TSV to be booming, around 05-08022010, as well.

happy trading

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CTP ..... looking further ahead, should be booming in early-January 2010,
as a significant and positive time cycle is due to slot into place, on:

      05-08012010 ... significant and positive cycle here

         09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ?

      15-16022010 ... positive spotlight on CTP ... 

    2602-01032010 ... positive news expected here !~!

..... 2nd half of March 2010 should also be positive for CTP, as well.

More later.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BCC ... expecting some positive news this week. as a positive time cycle
moves in, about Wednesday or Thursday ..... 

Will also be watching BCC for further moves, around 16112009 and 26-27112009,
as 2 more positive time cycles come into play.

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> BCC ... expecting some positive news this week. as a positive time cycle
> moves in, about Wednesday or Thursday .....
> 
> Will also be watching BCC for further moves, around 16112009 and 26-27112009,
> as 2 more positive time cycles come into play.
> 
> have a great week
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

BCC ... positive move comes in, right on time ..... no news as yet, but more 
upside expected over the next couple of weeks  (see post above) ... 

have a great day

  paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 08 11 2009:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> BCC ... expecting some positive news this week. as a positive time cycle
> moves in, about Wednesday or Thursday .....
> 
> Will also be watching BCC for further moves, around 16112009 and 26-27112009,
> as 2 more positive time cycles come into play.
> 
> have a great week
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks, 

BCC ... trading to the script so far, with more positive moves expected,
over the next couple of weeks ..... 

have a great weekend

     paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

INP ..... nice hammer formed at recent lows, in a v-bottom and finished
last week positive, though not much volume, as yet.

Figuring on a minor positive cycle early in the week, with a positive spotlight
to focus on INP, around 19-20112009 ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Airfireman

Gday Paul...

I am new here and have read your posts with great interest and whilst im not singing "Im a believer" just yet and look forward to seeing the astro outcomes..

You just could be the next Guru Swami or maybe you already are to the people here 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MEU ..... figure December 2009/January 2010 will see some downside,
as several negative time cycles come into play, but 01-05022010 may
bring some upside, as a significant and positive cycle slides into position ..... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 21062009
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> MEO ... lifted off its recent lows on Friday, with good supporting
> volume ..... as requested, here’s our astroanalysis, over coming months:
> 
> 12-15062009 ..... minor and positive cycle
> 
> 19-22062009 ..... minor time cycle
> 
> 26-29062009 ..... a very positive spotlight on MEO
> 
> 06-07072009 ..... significant and positive news expected here.
> 
> 10-13072009 ..... minor cycle
> 
> 20-21072009 ..... 3 minor and positive time cycles in play
> 
> 29072009 ..... minor cycle
> 
> 06-07082009 ..... 2 significant time cycles, should also bring
> some positive news, as well.
> 
> 28-31082009 ..... minor and positive spotlight on MEO
> 
> 01092009 ..... significant and negative time cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 05092009 ..... short and aggressive rally expected here.
> 
> 07092009 ..... significant and negative news expected here.
> 
> 25-28092009 ..... minor and positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???
> 
> 29-30092009 ..... negative spotlight on MEO
> 
> 14102009 ..... significant and negative news expected here.
> 
> 20102009 ..... another significant and negative time cycle
> 
> 29-30102009 ..... 2 time cycles and positive spotlight on MEO
> 
> 02112009 ..... significant an positive news expected here
> 
> 13112009  ..... another positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???
> 
> 20112009 ..... minor cycle
> 
> 27-30112009 ... minor cycle
> 
> 07122009 ..... minor cycle
> 
> 10122009 ..... significant and negative news expected ... ???
> 
> 28-31122009 ..... 2cycles to bring a negative spotlight onto MEO.
> 
> Updated MEO chart, attached below.
> 
> More later.
> 
> happy trading
> 
> paul
> 
> =====




 

Hi folks,

Have not been holding MEO for a while now, so lost track of 
what is going on ... a check on the MEO chart over the next 
few weeks or so, reveals that December 2009 is likely to be
a very rough time for MEO and January 2010 is not expected 
to be much better.

It seems the best chance for MEO to boom, will be around 12-18022010
and especially 16-17022010, when positive news is expected, on the 
back of 2 positive time cycles coming together, at that time ..... 

..... meanwhile, the MEO chart looks quite negative, from this end ... !~! 

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Airfireman

Gday Trader Paul,

Do you have any more Astrostuff on BCC or INP???

or maybe a guide to 2010 since the new year is not far away 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> BCC ... expecting some positive news this week. as a positive time cycle
> moves in, about Wednesday or Thursday .....
> 
> Will also be watching BCC for further moves, around 16112009 and 26-27112009,
> as 2 more positive time cycles come into play.
> 
> have a great week
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






BCC ..... and the news comes in, right on time ..... 

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TOE ..... it has been a loooong ride down from the highs of 2006,
but now, one longer term cycle has been completed and it is TIME
to be alert for a positive announcement, next week:

 02-03122009 ... expecting this cycle to bring some positive news

have a great week 

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks, 

FAR ..... figuring on a strong finish on 11122009, 
with 2 positive time cycles late in the week,
to focus the spotlight on FAR ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 26102009:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> CTP ..... looking further ahead, should be booming in early-January 2010,
> as a significant and positive time cycle is due to slot into place, on:
> 
> 05-08012010 ... significant and positive cycle here
> 
> 09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ?
> 
> 15-16022010 ... positive spotlight on CTP ...
> 
> 2602-01032010 ... positive news expected here !~!
> 
> ..... 2nd half of March 2010 should also be positive for CTP, as well.
> 
> More later.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

CTP ..... as requested, here's some astroanalysis on this 
stock, over the next few months ..... 

..... some consider the CTP management an inept bunch and
failure of the Merlin float in a raging bull, oil market 
proved that fact, beyond any shadow of doubt .. !~!

However, management aside, we cannot ignore the signals, 
that the natural time cycles are producing for CTP ... !~!

Last Friday's news came in on time and over the next few
months, we expect more positive news to emerge, especially
around:

   18122009 ... minor and positive spotlight on CTP

23-24122009 ... minor aspect ... finance-related ???

04-08012010 ... CTP should be hot and booming !~!

15-18012010 ... 2 minor time cycles combine - finances ?

   09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ???

   16022010 ... major spotlight on CTP  

2602-01032010 ... major & positive news expected here ... 

   05032010 ... minor cycle

16-18032010 ... 2 minor time cycles to bring more news.

29-30032010 ... minor and positive aspect ... finances ???

3103-01042010 ... minor cycle = more positive news ... ?

..... more later.

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

AMU ... hopefully, the two positive time cycles, due this week, will be
enough to give this one another lift off its recent lows ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



P.S. ..... BOL and BXB may also get a lift from the same
time cycles, this week ... !~!


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CBD ..... expecting some further news, early this week, as two positive time 
cycles come together, on 21122009 ..... 

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy 2010, all ... !~!

happy holidays

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

KIK ..... has been overlooked by the masses in recent times, but may
get a downhole gas or oil kick, as the drilling program progresses in the
Philippines, throughout 2010 ... 

..... will be alert for some significant news from KIK, around the new moon
in January 2010 ..... that's on 14-15012010.

Happy trading in 2010, to all on ASF ... !~!

 happy new year 

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Happy New Year 2010 ... !~!

..... 5 x astropicks for 2010:

INP ... oiler ... good partners ... rounding bottom on chart ... 
positive cycles in 2010

HLX ... goldie in a slow uptrend ... several positive time 
cycles in 2010

SSN ... oiler ... trigger for positive time cycles, due in 
mid-March 2010

PAX ... geothermal ... good volumes and several positive time
cycles due in 2010

CNN ... bioplastics ... trigger for positive time cycles, 
due in mid-March 2010

Happy trading to all, in 2010 ..... 

have a great day

paul

P.S. ..... and there's a mountain of others, that
we'll look at, as the time cycles are due to be
triggered, throughout 2010 ... for example, 
CUE should be booming, around 08-12022010 ... !~!



=====


----------



## Wilson!

Hi Paul
Keep up the good work, always enjoy reading your posts, especially when one of stocks has a favorable time cycle approaching


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CTP ..... as requested, here's some astroanalysis on this
> stock, over the next few months .....
> 
> ..... some consider the CTP management an inept bunch and
> failure of the Merlin float in a raging bull, oil market
> proved that fact, beyond any shadow of doubt .. !~!
> 
> However, management aside, we cannot ignore the signals,
> that the natural time cycles are producing for CTP ... !~!
> 
> Last Friday's news came in on time and over the next few
> months, we expect more positive news to emerge, especially
> around:
> 
> 18122009 ... minor and positive spotlight on CTP
> 
> 23-24122009 ... minor aspect ... finance-related ???
> 
> 04-08012010 ... CTP should be hot and booming !~!
> 
> 15-18012010 ... 2 minor time cycles combine - finances ?
> 
> 09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 16022010 ... major spotlight on CTP
> 
> 2602-01032010 ... major & positive news expected here ...
> 
> 05032010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 16-18032010 ... 2 minor time cycles to bring more news.
> 
> 29-30032010 ... minor and positive aspect ... finances ???
> 
> 3103-01042010 ... minor cycle = more positive news ... ?
> 
> ..... more later.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

Happy New Year 2010 ... !~!

Many thanks for the kind words, Wilson ... it's always good to get
some positive feedback ..... and here's another one with a positive
time cycle due to be triggered, soon:-

CTP ... as per post above, we expect this one to
breakout strongly, later this week ... 

Happy trading to all, in 2010 ... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,


JPR ... may get some volume late in the week, as a
positive time cycle comes into play and a 100%-owned
well in Khazakstan creeps towards the payzone ..... 

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CVN ... astrocycles have us figuring on March 2010, as being a huge month,
as several positive time cycles come into play:

      24022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???

  05-08032010 ... a positive spotlight on CVN

      10032010 ... positive news expected, triggered by lunar aspect.

      15032010 ... minor cycle here

 22-26032010 ... a very significant and positive time cycle,
                       with more news expected 25-26032010 ... 

have a great day       

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ICN ..... chart seems to be primed for some news 
... v-bottom will be confirmed this week, after a small 
hammer and an increase in volume last Friday, just ahead
of a major and positive time cycle coming into play, 
from Tuesday next ..... 

have a great week all

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CUE ..... chart seems to be primed for some news .. double bottom last week
and an increase in volume last Friday, just ahead of a major and positive time
cycle coming into play, from Tuesday next ..... 

have a great week all

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 05122009 .....
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> CTP ..... as requested, here's some astroanalysis on this
> stock, over the next few months .....
> 
> ..... some consider the CTP management an inept bunch and
> failure of the Merlin float in a raging bull, oil market
> proved that fact, beyond any shadow of doubt .. !~!
> 
> However, management aside, we cannot ignore the signals,
> that the natural time cycles are producing for CTP ... !~!
> 
> Last Friday's news came in on time and over the next few
> months, we expect more positive news to emerge, especially
> around:
> 
> 18122009 ... minor and positive spotlight on CTP
> 
> 23-24122009 ... minor aspect ... finance-related ???
> 
> 04-08012010 ... CTP should be hot and booming !~!
> 
> 15-18012010 ... 2 minor time cycles combine - finances ?
> 
> 09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> 16022010 ... major spotlight on CTP
> 
> 2602-01032010 ... major & positive news expected here ...
> 
> 05032010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 16-18032010 ... 2 minor time cycles to bring more news.
> 
> 29-30032010 ... minor and positive aspect ... finances ???
> 
> 3103-01042010 ... minor cycle = more positive news ... ?
> 
> ..... more later.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

CTP ..... price up and volume up, as we approach the next significant and
positive time cycle, early next week ... see post above ..... 

have a great weekend all

  paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

Some observations

18122009 ... minor and positive spotlight on CTP

Flat

23-24122009 ... minor aspect ... finance-related ???

Flat

04-08012010 ... CTP should be hot and booming !~!

Proceeded to tank 50%

15-18012010 ... 2 minor time cycles combine - finances ?

Tanked

09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ???

Flat

16022010 ... major spotlight on CTP 

Cant wait.


Volume has been decreasing and at best flat.


----------



## tunrida

tech/a said:


> Some observations
> 
> 18122009 ... minor and positive spotlight on CTP
> 
> Flat
> 
> 23-24122009 ... minor aspect ... finance-related ???
> 
> Flat
> 
> 04-08012010 ... CTP should be hot and booming !~!
> 
> Proceeded to tank 50%
> 
> 15-18012010 ... 2 minor time cycles combine - finances ?
> 
> Tanked
> 
> 09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> Flat
> 
> 16022010 ... major spotlight on CTP
> 
> Cant wait.
> 
> 
> Volume has been decreasing and at best flat.




yes tech, no matter what angle you look at Gann from it seems to reinforce why he died penniless


----------



## tech/a

tunrida said:


> yes tech, no matter what angle you look at Gann from it seems to reinforce why he died penniless




Evidently!

However he left the legacy of complexity one which supplies educators with an ENDLESS supply of material which can be taught in even more complex ways

Here in lies the real financial goldmine in Gann
teahing it!!


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

BCC ... as requested, here's an update of our astroanalysis for the 
next few months, with mid-March 2010 looking interesting for news:

25-26022010 ... minor news cycle

02032010 ... positive cycle ... finances ???

12-15032010 ... 2 significant and positive
time cycles ... news expected ... 

26-29032010 ... 2 minor time cycles

14042010 ... minor cycle

19-20042010 ... minor and positive cycle

28-30042010 ... significant and positive
cycle may trigger a big move.


13-14052010 ... minor and positive light
on BCC, but tempered by
negative cycle, soon after.

24-26052010 ... negative aspect here

04-08062010 ... 2 minor cycles to bring
some positive news ... ???

14-15062010 ... negative light on BCC

22-23062010 ... negative news expected here.

More later .... 

have a great weekend all

paul



=====


----------



## Miner

tunrida said:


> yes tech, no matter what angle you look at Gann from it seems to reinforce why he died penniless






tech/a said:


> Some observations
> 
> 18122009 ... minor and positive spotlight on CTP
> 
> Flat
> 
> 23-24122009 ... minor aspect ... finance-related ???
> 
> Flat
> 
> 04-08012010 ... CTP should be hot and booming !~!
> 
> Proceeded to tank 50%
> 
> 15-18012010 ... 2 minor time cycles combine - finances ?
> 
> Tanked
> 
> 09022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ???
> 
> Flat
> 
> 16022010 ... major spotlight on CTP
> 
> Cant wait.
> 
> 
> Volume has been decreasing and at best flat.




Thanks Guys for being truthful to this psyche posting in astrostuff.

Always vague reporting without any technical backing.

In the name of astro knowledge it will be better to see some astro chart printed with house of lord and mars demonstrating the calculation was right.

Further for an exploration company the time of birth is always debatable to produce a right graph.

Ironically such astro stuff postings get approval from the moderators and in my opinion they are no better than normal rampings made in some of ths sites including ASF.

More surprisingly there was never contradiction on the failures seen in astro reporting by the originator suggesting the uselessness of such useless prediction over a bottle of whisky.

I do not take decisions on such posting and surely any sensible reader will do the same. My frustration is such postings are never challenged excepting you two. My PM to Trader Paul alias Yogi OZ was never responded either


----------



## tunrida

Miner said:


> Thanks Guys for being truthful to this psyche posting in astrostuff.
> 
> I do not take decisions on such posting and surely any sensible reader will do the same. My frustration is such postings are never challenged excepting you two. *My PM to Trader Paul alias Yogi OZ was never responded either*




Miner,
How rude! I suspect your PM to Trader Paul was poorly worded. Try something like "dear TP, love your work, do you offer advice on a fee for service basis as I would like to get some profitable heavenly information from a good medium like yourself.".


----------



## Miner

tunrida said:


> Miner,
> How rude! I suspect your PM to Trader Paul was poorly worded. Try something like "dear TP, love your work, do you offer advice on a fee for service basis as I would like to get some profitable heavenly information from a good medium like yourself.".




Thanks Tunrida

I could not check laughing and good advise.

Should I send a bunch of flowers and a cake as well. But if Trader Paul is not a She then I will be called Oscar Wilde.

Can not afford that call and to loose my only wife just for the sake of astrostuff. 

LOL


----------



## doctorj

Why go after a guy that's never asked for anything and clearly isn't using this to advertise a service?


tech/a said:


> Some observations
> 
> 18122009 ... minor and positive spotlight on CTP
> 
> Flat



I would have thought that you of all people would know that it's not win% that matters but win%*average p/l per trade.  He's been around long enough that he's either making a profit, not trading his posts (why keep poosting them???) or has very deep pockets.

And how is it any different to Elliot Wave etc????


----------



## tech/a

How does 



> Some observations




equate to



> go after a guy




????

Happy to discuss the other topics elsewhere.


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CUE ..... chart seems to be primed for some news .. double bottom last week
> and an increase in volume last Friday, just ahead of a major and positive time
> cycle coming into play, from Tuesday next .....
> 
> have a great week all
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

CUE ..... with no news in the past week, CUE price has been tracking 
sideways ... expecting another positive time cycle this week, about
23-24022010, that may focus the spotlight on CUE, once more ..... 

have a great week

   paul



=====


----------



## tunrida

Trader Paul said:


> CUE ..... with no news in the past week, CUE price has been tracking
> sideways ... expecting another positive time cycle this week, about
> 23-24022010, that may focus the spotlight on CUE, once more .....




that's a lot of buy recco's you are ratcheting up there TP for no result-keep an eye out for ASIC if you don't have a financial adviser's licence


----------



## tech/a

tunrida said:


> that's a lot of buy recco's you are ratcheting up there TP for no result-keep an eye out for ASIC if you don't have a financial adviser's licence




Dont agree.
He is giving his analysis  (Poor as that may be as in hardly exhaustive.) not making a buy recommendation.
He has an expectation of a positive spotlight---it will be proven correct or will fail. Like all analysis.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Moon phases may often mark turns in the marketplace,
but because we use a man-made calendar to measure 
the Moon phases, we soon become out of tune, with the
natural time cycles of our solar system, including 
the lunar cycles.

This site goes some way to simply explain ... why this is so:

http://www.mythicalireland.com/astronomy/moonmovements/metoniccycle.html

From Gann's work, we know that the metonic cycle was 
important to him, as a trader.

Not only can we see evidence in the indices, but also in
individual stock movements, as well.

For example, on the New Moon in March 2010, we may expect 
stocks like DYE, SSN, VPE and ERN to start a new cycle or 
phase, marked by a high or low, at the new moon on 15032010.

Some stocks may well peak out (or bottom) at the next
Full Moon or as other planets with stronger aspects, 
come into play.   

happy trading

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

MXD ..... proposed listing date: 09 04 2010

Our astroanalysis may throw some light on expected
market sentiment for MXD, as it progresses towards
listing and beyond:

05032010 ... positive spotlight on MXD

09-10032010 ... positive news expected here

14032010 ... expecting some big finance news
though it may not be all positive???

25032010 ... negative news expected

02-05042010 ... negative spotlight on MXD

After proposed listing on 09042010:

12042010 ... minor and positive cycle

19-29042010 ... minor and negative time cycle in play

05-07052010 ... minor and positive light on MXD,
as 3 time cycles may trigger a
trading roller coaster ride.

31052010 ... minor and positive news expected here

01062010 ... significant and positive time cycle

04-07062010 ... minor cycle

18062010 ... minor news expected

28062010 ... minor cycle

02072010 ... significant and positive news, as
2 time cycles come together

06-07072010 ... positive and major spotlight on MXD ... 

More later ...

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## Miner

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> MXD ..... proposed listing date: 09 04 2010
> 
> Our astroanalysis may throw some light on expected
> market sentiment for MXD, as it progresses towards
> listing and beyond:
> 
> 05032010 ... positive spotlight on MXD
> 
> 09-10032010 ... positive news expected here
> 
> 14032010 ... expecting some big finance news
> though it may not be all positive???
> 
> 25032010 ... negative news expected
> 
> 02-05042010 ... negative spotlight on MXD
> 
> After proposed listing on 09042010:
> 
> 12042010 ... minor and positive cycle
> 
> 19-29042010 ... minor and negative time cycle in play
> 
> 05-07052010 ... minor and positive light on MXD,
> as 3 time cycles may trigger a
> trading roller coaster ride.
> 
> 31052010 ... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 01062010 ... significant and positive time cycle
> 
> 04-07062010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 18062010 ... minor news expected
> 
> 28062010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 02072010 ... significant and positive news, as
> 2 time cycles come together
> 
> 06-07072010 ... positive and major spotlight on MXD ...
> 
> More later ...
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Dear Trader Paul

Could you please come upfront and support your so called astro analysis with some horoscope / lunar chart ?

Also please publish your finding against CTP  (Dated 14 Feb) and what happens. It is a question of credibility and transparency to ensure in the name of astrology we are not seeing some ramping.

I hope the moderators are not making a special treatment to astrological postings. 

Thanks in anticipation  for your honest feedback


----------



## Trader Paul

Miner said:


> Dear Trader Paul
> 
> Could you please come upfront and support your so called astro analysis with some horoscope / lunar chart ?
> 
> Also please publish your finding against CTP  (Dated 14 Feb) and what happens. It is a question of credibility and transparency to ensure in the name of astrology we are not seeing some ramping.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation for your honest feedback






Hi folks,

As requested, here's some (always honest) feedback, about our 
astroanalysis ..... 

Firstly, there's no point in producing a horoscope ..... simply because, 
astrology (as understood by the masses) is NOT used in determining 
likely changes in sentiment for any market.

-----

Next, as is evident in many posts on astroanalysis, we use the God-given
PLANETARY TIME CYCLES of our solar system to analyze the TIME axis,
on the chart of any given stock.

Such planetary cycles can be likened to a *cosmic clock*,
featuring time cycles so accurate, they can be projected forward hundreds, 
even thousands of years ... !~!

ANYBODY can do such analysis, with the aid of an online ephemeris, like
the free information, at:

http://biopscinst.com/bpi/ephm/E201003.html

Or you may wish to invest about $40.oo, in a printed version, with daily
planetary information, through to year 2050, at least ... now that's a 
very cheap tool for analysing the TIME axis on our charts ..... 

An ephemeris, is where you will also find the lunar phases and eclipses, 
in considerable detail ..... and for those "lunatics", who are too cheap to
invest in an ephemeris, then they also have the option of buying an
all-Australian tide book for less than $5.oo and it will last them for a
whole year.

So, let's be very clear about this, *Gann did not use HOROSCOPES* as 
personal astrologers use them, instead Gann used the PLANETARY TIME
CYCLES (found in an ephemeris) to analyze the TIME AXIS, on any 
chart ..... and our astroanalysis is no different ... ???

-----

Next, as has been stated MANY times, the TIME CYCLES posted are NOT
a stand-alone tool, but a means of analysing the TIME AXIS of any market
and they should  ALWAYS be used IN CONJUNCTION with our regular TA,
as a means of further confirmation of our TA ..... if we have a certain
expectation on a day posted in our astroanalysis and it is confirmed by
the price action on our charts (and maybe even the fundamentals, too),
then we MAY choose to make a trade (or not), based on ALL the facts .....

..... none of this is difficult to understand, even for newbies  ...  where
were the critics, when we posted some successful detailed analysis 
for COH in this thread .... and others, like BCC too, etc ..... ???

----- 



doctorj said:


> Why go after a guy that's never asked for anything and clearly isn't using this to advertise a service?
> 
> I would have thought that you of all people would know that it's not win% that matters but win%*average p/l per trade.  He's been around long enough that he's either making a profit, not trading his posts (why keep posting them???) or has very deep pockets.
> 
> And how is it any different to Elliot Wave etc????






..... and since nobody else has answered DoctorJ, here's a little
insight into the rationale behind using planetary time cycles, as 
opposed to using Elliot wave counts ... 

Both styles of analysis endeavours to come up with TIMING for expected 
market turns, that may be used for trading purposes ... Elliot uses PRICE 
wave action to count impulse (and retrace) waves, in an effort to project
a TIME, WHEN the move will be completed ..... all such analysis being based
on data from the PRICE axis ... so, the analysis is totally dependent upon
PRICE and therefore backward-looking, as the counts cannot be done, until
the price data is at hand .....

..... now, in most mathematical equations, the best way to get a clear
result is to analyze the data of the object under review ..... for example,
if we are counting eggs in a chicken coop, we should count the eggs,
NOT the chooks, who MIGHT lay 2 or 3 or 4 eggs each ... !~!

Likewise, analysing the PRICE axis to determine WHEN an event will
happen on the TIME axis is also a ridiculous concept, simply because
it is open to many DIFFERENT interpretations by MEN ... this is evident
in the Elliot wave threads, where they rarely get an agreement of where
to START a wave count, leave off where each impulse wave ends and the
next one starts ... !~!

So, now to looking at astroanalysis, where we are using *VERY ACCURATE
God-given, TIME CYCLES* to analyse the TIME AXIS ... consequently,
there is very little room for interpretation by ANY man ... though, with
10 planetary cycles, each constantly changing in relative position to the
other planets, sometimes the results are NOT always, as expected ..... 

..... and we can hardly be accused of ramping any stock, as both
negative and positive time cycles are always presented, in such posts.

------

Yes DoctorJ, unlike the Elliot wavers, this thread is NOT used to 
advertise any service .....


have a great weekend all 

         paul



=====


----------



## Trembling Hand

Trader Paul said:


> ..... none of this is difficult to understand, even for newbies  ...  where
> were the critics, when we posted some successful detailed analysis
> for COH in this thread .... and others, like BCC too, etc ..... ???




well I guess you put them to sleep with your endless scatter gun calls. I tell ya how to excite the natives and critics. Show 100 trades made from these "VERY ACCURATE God-given, TIME CYCLES " and lets see how useful they are?


----------



## tech/a

Trembling Hand said:


> well I guess you put them to sleep with your endless scatter gun calls. I tell ya how to excite the natives and critics. Show 100 trades made from these "VERY ACCURATE God-given, TIME CYCLES " and lets see how useful they are?




All calls are calculated points on a chart Elliott/Gann/Darts its a start point.

Ive asked many times how would one trade these points.
Reply seems to be thats up to you.
Fine then taking a trade in the direction of a long call say significant positive news point would make sence or short for the opposite.

I have seen one come off for Yogi and countless fail dismally.
I was when I am bored and have bugger all to do grab 30 or so at random and tabulate the results.
Sadly time is at a premium.----strong negative influence here.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CDA ..... will be alert for some more positive news, around 05-09032010,
as a significant and positive time cycle comes into play ..... 

..... be warned, this stock is thinly traded ... !~!

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CDA ..... will be alert for some more positive news, around 05-09032010,
> as a significant and positive time cycle comes into play .....
> 
> ..... be warned, this stock is thinly traded ... !~!
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

CDA ..... a good start to the week and the chart is primed
to rally out of a huge rounding bottom, building up
since the lows, around Christmas 2008 ... !~!

After an investor presentation was released today, we
might expect more interest in this stock, later in the 
week (see time cycle detailed in post above) ... and
especially so now, as the Chilean earthquake is likely 
to have a direct bearing on its sales ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Miner

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> MXD ..... proposed listing date: 09 04 2010
> 
> Our astroanalysis may throw some light on expected
> market sentiment for MXD, as it progresses towards
> listing and beyond:
> 
> 05032010 ... positive spotlight on MXD
> 
> 09-10032010 ... positive news expected here
> 
> 14032010 ... expecting some big finance news
> though it may not be all positive???
> 
> 25032010 ... negative news expected
> 
> 02-05042010 ... negative spotlight on MXD
> 
> After proposed listing on 09042010:
> 
> 12042010 ... minor and positive cycle
> 
> 19-29042010 ... minor and negative time cycle in play
> 
> 05-07052010 ... minor and positive light on MXD,
> as 3 time cycles may trigger a
> trading roller coaster ride.
> 
> 31052010 ... minor and positive news expected here
> 
> 01062010 ... significant and positive time cycle
> 
> 04-07062010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 18062010 ... minor news expected
> 
> 28062010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 02072010 ... significant and positive news, as
> 2 time cycles come together
> 
> 06-07072010 ... positive and major spotlight on MXD ...
> 
> More later ...
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Hi TP

Now the stock will be closed on 24 March 10. 

Your reference to finance news could be purely on the sharefloating dates.

The listing date could differ unless 6 April is already considered the new closing date. 

Should the cycle of performances be  changed accordingly ? 

Please comment


----------



## Miner

Trembling Hand said:


> well I guess you put them to sleep with your endless scatter gun calls. I tell ya how to excite the natives and critics. Show 100 trades made from these "VERY ACCURATE God-given, TIME CYCLES " and lets see how useful they are?




Hi Trembling Hand

I appreciate your frank comments.

I am sure Trader Paul (former Yogi in Oza0 being always honest (claimed by him now) will rise to the occasion and publish a chart on his God spoken analysis and  correlation between actuals vs his predictions on his previous share scrips.

As a part of honesty, it will be nice to see if he discloses his holding or no holding against each scrip he publishes an astro analysis.  But rest assured it will never happen. Even Alan Kohler publishes contradictory forecast on the same scrip in the same edition of his newsletter. So Charlie Aitken and other pundits. The outcome remains : If it comes Head you (reader) loose. If it comes  Tale then Writer (the prediction owner) wins. 


I am also hoping people who do not belive on God should not invest in share market as there is no place for them in God's own created analysis


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CDA ..... will be alert for some more positive news, around 05-09032010,
> as a significant and positive time cycle comes into play .....
> 
> ..... be warned, this stock is thinly traded ... !~!
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

CDA ... we will be alert for some more good news, early this week, 
as 2 positive time cycles come together and hopefully, this will backup
the investor presentation posted last week, as well ..... 

..... CDA chart looks primed to blow out the top, too ... !~!

have a great week all

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Using some astoanalysis, the time cycles suggest, that we should be
expecting the European mess to continue throughout  2010, with some 
particularly nasty stuff, around:

... 03082010 
... 10082010 (currencies ... UK???) 
... 13-31082010 (a very critical period for Europe) 
... September 2010 ..... 24-27092010 
and October ... more negative news, about 04102010 ... 

.... and, if you think it is over in USA ... just wait, 
until December 2010 and again, in March-April 2011 ..... 
some seriously negative stuff expected, during those 
periods, unfortunately ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

Will Jen and Brad ever get back together?


----------



## Miner

tech/a said:


> Will Jen and Brad ever get back together?




No. They will never unite.

Because  Jen is coming to join me in Perth for a secret mission (do not tell my lovely wife and wonderful children) 

and 

Brad is going to wash cars for Julia Roberts 

This is my reading after asking God and matching all Saturn, Mars, Jupiter.

My calculation is as accurate as I could over a pint of beer when reading the other Astro Stuff


----------



## Trader Paul

Miner said:


> This is my reading after asking God and matching all Saturn, Mars, Jupiter.
> 
> My calculation is as accurate as I could over a pint of beer when reading the other Astro Stuff






Hmmmm ... maybe, less beer and more study of the time cycles may improve
your trading, as well ... BMN really has not been going too well, over the past 
couple of months for you ... the comp results tell the story, as it REALLY is:-

4. Trader Paul SSN 0.025 0.007  + 28.00

40.       Miner BMN 0.535 -0.025 - 4.67

Too bad ... of course, you are to be given credit for being up front and 
making an effort to showing your tipping ability, on a public forum ... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Miner

Trader Paul said:


> Hmmmm ... maybe, less beer and more study of the time cycles may improve
> your trading, as well ... BMN really has not been going too well, over the past
> couple of months for you ... the comp results tell the story, as it REALLY is:-
> 
> 4. Trader Paul SSN 0.025 0.007  + 28.00
> 
> 40.       Miner BMN 0.535 -0.025 - 4.67
> 
> Too bad ... of course, you are to be given credit for being up front and
> making an effort to showing your tipping ability, on a public forum ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====



Thanks TP and I am pleased the phase of Saturn has not obscurred your Jupitar of humour. Also Mars has not assisted you to make this thread a battle ground. All good and my moon sign is also good. 

All good and thanks for tipping comment. 

I already have posted my reason for tipping in BMN thread. But why you Mr Cheiro and Nostradum of 2010  - why you let others to win with your 2020 vision. For a change I really appreciate your calculation of 4 (you) and 40 (Miner) in tipping ladder. It reminds me some lovely story of college days. But all good fun and I really enjoyed it. LOL

Thanks to Jen and Brad as they helped you to respond. But why you did not react on previous queries. 

Come on Mr Yogi In Oz alias Trader Paul - come with some real money spinner prediction. 10% of profit will be sent to you for your honest calculation. 

Let me now go back and try to send the SMS to Jen to come to Perth to fulfil my and her secret mission


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

IDM ... alert for a healthy and positive move from now,
until the equinox, around 22032010 ... 

..... be warned, this stock can be thinly traded ... !~!


have a great day


paul



=====


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> IDM ... alert for a healthy and positive move from now,
> until the equinox, around 22032010 ...
> 
> ..... be warned, this stock can be thinly traded ... !~!
> 
> 
> have a great day
> 
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Hi Trader Paul,

Can you show me some of your trades? Like with IDM, are you going to have a position in that? and CDA? Do you place your stops and TPs at certain astro levels as well?


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi Sam,

IDM ... no position and no news as yet, however volumes have been up
this week, so maybe something is brewing ... 

It is probably more prudent to wait for some TA confirmation, news and
even a confirmed break above 12 cents, before diving into a thinly traded 
stock, like IDM.

=====

CDA is different ... do have an interest in this stock and TIME stops
will have us looking for minor and positive news 12-15032010 and
another minor time cycle on 17032010, but definitely exit by 22032010 
(probably close on 19032010), as a minor and negative lunar cycle is 
expected early on 22032010 ..... and on 23032010, more minor news
is expected for CDA.

Meanwhile, price stop is back at, about 1.30 to make it a painless
trade, if it all falls apart.

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

LML ... coming off support at .31 for the second time this year
and a strong and positive cycle, currently in play ... hopefully,
enough to give it a lift, above the averages, this week ... 

have a great week all

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

IPO: Greater Asia Investments = GAL

Hi folks,

GAL ... from our time cycle analysis, this GAL has some great potential ... lol 
... so, here's a look at our astroanalysis, leading into the proposed
listing date and beyond:

    15032010 ... 2 time cycles, with news expected to 
                    bring a positive focus onto GAL

 26-29032010 ... 2 minor cycles ... finances news ... ???

 13-14042010 ... minor cycle

    19042010 ... minor and positive ... finances ... ???

 2304-03052010 ... should be hearing a lot of positive 
                   feedback about GAL, around this time.

 13-14052010 ... 2 positive time cycles, around listing
time should be good for the stags, but we may see a 
selloff late on Friday, as  a negative time cycle approaches ...

 14-17052010 ... a negative time cycle expected here and
                 may be finance-related ... ???

 25-26052010 ... minor cycle

 04-07062010 ... minor and positive news expected here.

 08-09062010 ... a significant and positive cycle expected.

 14-15062010 ... significant and negative focus on GAL

 22-23062010 ... significant and negative news expected.

    05072010 ... minor cycle

    07072010 ... significant and positive news expected.

 15-16072010 ... a positive spotlight on GAL. here ... 

 19-20072010 ... significant and negative time cycle

 ..... and for the rest of July and August 2010, there 
seems to be mostly negative time cycles in play ... !~!

More later ..... 

have a great weekend 

   paul



=====


----------



## Miner

Trader Paul said:


> IPO: Greater Asia Investments = GAL
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> GAL ... from our time cycle analysis, this GAL has some great potential ... lol
> ... so, here's a look at our astroanalysis, leading into the proposed
> listing date and beyond:https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=540119
> 
> 15032010 ... 2 time cycles, with news expected to
> bring a positive focus onto GAL
> 
> 26-29032010 ... 2 minor cycles ... finances news ... ???
> 
> 13-14042010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 19042010 ... minor and positive ... finances ... ???
> 
> 2304-03052010 ... should be hearing a lot of positive
> feedback about GAL, around this time.
> 
> 13-14052010 ... 2 positive time cycles, around listing
> time should be good for the stags, but we may see a
> selloff late on Friday, as  a negative time cycle approaches ...
> 
> 14-17052010 ... a negative time cycle expected here and
> may be finance-related ... ???
> 
> 25-26052010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 04-07062010 ... minor and positive news expected here.
> 
> 08-09062010 ... a significant and positive cycle expected.
> 
> 14-15062010 ... significant and negative focus on GAL
> 
> 22-23062010 ... significant and negative news expected.
> 
> 05072010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 07072010 ... significant and positive news expected.
> 
> 15-16072010 ... a positive spotlight on GAL. here ...
> 
> 19-20072010 ... significant and negative time cycle
> 
> ..... and for the rest of July and August 2010, there
> seems to be mostly negative time cycles in play ... !~!
> 
> More later .....
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Great analysis TP.

For those who want to read more I urge them to look into the performance of Indian Equities Fund listed in ASX.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=INE 

This  INE share was listed in a similar way the almost has the same board. Mr Don Christie, Mr John Perera, Mr David Carruthers and Mr Clifford Clayton - great team of 4.

From $1 face value the share dived into a very low value and now hovering into 40 cents.

 Mr Pererra is  the MD of INE and all he did kept on buying the shares of INE at discounted price. He never returned any phone call or email. I was a share holder from the IPO. Of course lost lot of money

Of course AEGIS has given a very good rating of the new IPO Greater Asia Investment. So is our Astro Guru. But please please dyor and cut the emotion out of it. BTW AEGIS was commissioned (paid money) to write this report.  Also remember the investment will be converted into Australian Dollar after investment return in Rupees or Yuan. WIth strong Australian Dollar the return after conversion will be highly dependent on exchange rate. 

I personally see the credential of the same board and question after totally ruined the performance of INE how could they float another company  on Indian Equities and now Chinese Equities have been loaded as well.

I would be keen to see ups and down of the share when listed. May be the hype of Chinese and Indian Investment will be great for the traders.


----------



## Miner

Miner said:


> Great analysis TP.
> 
> For those who want to read more I urge them to look into the performance of Indian Equities Fund listed in ASX.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=INE
> 
> This  INE share was listed in a similar way the almost has the same board. Mr Don Christie, Mr John Perera, Mr David Carruthers and Mr Clifford Clayton - great team of 4.
> 
> From $1 face value the share dived into a very low value and now hovering into 40 cents.
> 
> Mr Pererra is  the MD of INE and all he did kept on buying the shares of INE at discounted price. He never returned any phone call or email. I was a share holder from the IPO. Of course lost lot of money
> 
> Of course AEGIS has given a very good rating of the new IPO Greater Asia Investment. So is our Astro Guru. But please please dyor and cut the emotion out of it. BTW AEGIS was commissioned (paid money) to write this report.  Also remember the investment will be converted into Australian Dollar after investment return in Rupees or Yuan. WIth strong Australian Dollar the return after conversion will be highly dependent on exchange rate.
> 
> I personally see the credential of the same board and question after totally ruined the performance of INE how could they float another company  on Indian Equities and now Chinese Equities have been loaded as well.
> 
> I would be keen to see ups and down of the share when listed. May be the hype of Chinese and Indian Investment will be great for the traders.




should have inserted the two attachments. 20 minutes were passed for editing
Please remember it was AEGIS in 2007 wrote very highly about Indian Equity as a recommended stock
It is the same AEGIS wrote very highly about Greater Asia Investment

It is your call DYOR

Regards


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

SBU ... here's an overview of our time cycle analysis for
Siburan Resources, in the lead time into the proposed 
listing date and a few months, beyond:

        19032010 ... expecting positive news/hype 

        24032010 ... positive spotlight on SBU

     01-06042010 ... 3 cycles, bringing conflicted news ??

        22042010 ... scheduled listing date

     23-25042010 ... negative spotlight on SBU

        28042010 ... minor and positive cycle

     14-17052010 ... negative news expected here to
                     clarify previous uncertainty ... ???

        19052010 ... minor cycle

     24-25052010 ... 2 minor and positiv cycles

     11-14062010 ... 2 cycles - positive news expected

        17062010 ... significant and positive cycle here

     25-28062010 ... 2 cycles, with minor news expected.

Significant and positive sentiment will be expected, as
several major time cycles come into play, during July 2010:

        12072010 ... 2 time cycles, with significant and 
                     positive news expected.

        14072010 ... minor cycle

     23-26072010 ... positive spotlight on SBU and 2 major
                     aspects come together ... 

        30072010 ... minor news expected here.


More later ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 25 01 2010:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> CVN ... astrocycles have us figuring on March 2010, as being a huge month,
> as several positive time cycles come into play:
> 
> 24022010 ... positive cycle ... finance-related ... ???
> 
> 05-08032010 ... a positive spotlight on CVN
> 
> 10032010 ... positive news expected, triggered by lunar aspect.
> 
> 15032010 ... minor cycle here
> 
> 22-26032010 ... a very significant and positive time cycle,
> with more news expected 25-26032010 ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

CVN ... as per post above, in late January 2010, CVN has a 
couple of positive time cycles coming together this week and 
we may get some good news, around 24-26032010 ..... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Miner

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> SBU ... here's an overview of our time cycle analysis for
> Siburan Resources, in the lead time into the proposed
> listing date and a few months, beyond:
> 
> 19032010 ... expecting positive news/hype
> 
> 24032010 ... positive spotlight on SBU
> 
> 01-06042010 ... 3 cycles, bringing conflicted news ??
> 
> 22042010 ... scheduled listing date
> 
> 23-25042010 ... negative spotlight on SBU
> 
> 28042010 ... minor and positive cycle
> 
> 14-17052010 ... negative news expected here to
> clarify previous uncertainty ... ???
> 
> 19052010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 24-25052010 ... 2 minor and positiv cycles
> 
> 11-14062010 ... 2 cycles - positive news expected
> 
> 17062010 ... significant and positive cycle here
> 
> 25-28062010 ... 2 cycles, with minor news expected.
> 
> Significant and positive sentiment will be expected, as
> several major time cycles come into play, during July 2010:
> 
> 12072010 ... 2 time cycles, with significant and
> positive news expected.
> 
> 14072010 ... minor cycle
> 
> 23-26072010 ... positive spotlight on SBU and 2 major
> aspects come together ...
> 
> 30072010 ... minor news expected here.
> 
> 
> More later ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====



Follks 

YOu may also read my posting under SBS thread .

Cheers


----------



## tech/a

Bored so started at the front of this thread.
Found this paper of yogi's in 2007

http://www.authorsden.com/adstorage/11344/LookingInto2007.pdf

Page 3 An observation with regard to comments on the XJO

10/12/07 sees a great call.


----------



## nunthewiser

why do you guys persist on trashing this thread everytime yogi/paul posts?

I personally find this thread full of crud also, but im not gunna trash it everytime theres a post made ......... 

How about i drag up some of your old calls too tech/a?

Personally i find all this astro mumbojumbo a big crock of shiite but there MAYBE others here that might enjoy this kind of stuff.

It seems a bit hypocritical seeing as what sort of reaction was gained anytime anyone used to give EW spruikers a bit of a tickle


----------



## tech/a

Page 10 same article.

Some further observations.




> Some stocks that may be worth monitoring around that time, may be:
> CBA, CTS, ACR, ALR, AUI, SUR, CDH, CMQ ... mostly negative aspects.
> KNH, TEH, BEI, BER, TWR, CPI, CPR ... mostly positive aspects, here.




CBA Rose
CTS Cant find it.
ACR Fell
ALR Fell
AUI Fell
SUR steady
CDH Fell
CMQ Cant find it.

KNH went up trades about $10K a day total.
TEH Cant find it.
BEI cant find it
BER Went down
TWR Went down
CPI Went down
CPR Went down.

Cant see an edge here.
Market fell 3500 points pretty predictable results.

Lotta work for not a great deal that I can see.----sorry.

Bored again .


----------



## tech/a

nunthewiser said:


> why do you guys persist on trashing this thread everytime yogi/paul posts?
> 
> I personally find this thread full of crud also, but im not gunna trash it everytime theres a post made .........
> 
> How about i drag up some of your old calls too tech/a?
> 
> Personally i find all this astro mumbojumbo a big crock of shiite but there MAYBE others here that might enjoy this kind of stuff.
> 
> It seems a bit hypocritical seeing as what sort of reaction was gained anytime anyone used to give EW spruikers a bit of a tickle




Be my guest Nun

I'm making observations just as you have done and will do no doubt.
I have acknoledged a great call in Dec 2007----now thats balance.

You may like to start with this one.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6211

and this one.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1134

Bored again.


----------



## nunthewiser

nunthewiser said:


> How about i drag up some of your old calls too tech/a?






tech/a said:


> Be my guest Nun
> 
> 
> 
> Bored again.





Was a poor choice of words .

 I have no intentions of spending my saturday night sifting through posts no matter how bored i get ...maybe later at 3 am when i cant sleep and been kicked out to the lounge for being a drunken fool again.

Sorry for suggesting you might have made some bad calls in this forum over the years also.......... obviously not true 

As you were.


----------



## Miner

Trader Paul said:


> Hmmmm ... maybe, less beer and more study of the time cycles may improve
> your trading, as well ... BMN really has not been going too well, over the past
> couple of months for you ... the comp results tell the story, as it REALLY is:-
> 
> 4. Trader Paul SSN 0.025 0.007  + 28.00
> 
> 40.       Miner BMN 0.535 -0.025 - 4.67
> 
> Too bad ... of course, you are to be given credit for being up front and
> making an effort to showing your tipping ability, on a public forum ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Folks

*today's reality end of March 31st 2010 *


Miner Tipped after consuming a pint of beer BMN at 53.5 cents.
Today it is at   	0.510 - Yes loss of 2.5 cents on a hypothetical investment of 53.5 cents. Damn you Miner with no brain.

Here comes King of Cards and Uncle of Alan Bond and Christopher Skase, Cousin of Houdini Sir*e* Trader Paul fully guided by Patriotic Missile, Astrological calculation and Stars.

Predicted SSN at 0.025  	The price as on 31st March was 0.026

All intelligence paid for .01 cent. 

Great Performance -by TP.

Hats off to the fellow  Rick 62  who did not use astro stuff or gastro stuff and at the top of tipping  ladder with 149% gain on his tip for AXO - well done folk


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

RMR ... we will be alert for a positive move, later this week, 
as a significant and positive aspect comes into play ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PSA ... will stay with this one for another week, as there is still a positive
time cycle working in its favour and when the market has digested all of the 
news from the past week, we may see some further long-term positions  
being taken ... 

have a great week ahead

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PSA ..... still ticking up nicely, ten days on ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DUO ..... has another gold drilling program scheduled for this month
and has recently announced a spin-off of its uranium interests ..... 

..... figure we will hear a lot more about uranium and nuclear power generation generally,
over the next few weeks, particularly in UK/Western Europe, early in June, too.

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Miner

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> DUO ..... has another gold drilling program scheduled for this month
> and has recently announced a spin-off of its uranium interests .....
> 
> ..... figure we will hear a lot more about uranium and nuclear power generation generally,
> over the next few weeks, particularly in UK/Western Europe, early in June, too.
> 
> have a great week
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =====




I will keep an eye on DUO and surely lady luck will shine. Today market was up however DUO went down by 4% today since the Astrostuff published this watch trigger.


----------



## tech/a

> DUO ..... has another gold drilling program scheduled for this month
> and has recently announced a spin-off of its uranium interests .....
> 
> ..... figure we will hear a lot more about uranium and nuclear power generation generally,
> over the next few weeks, particularly in UK/Western Europe, early in June, too.




I could have sworn this was known as fundamental analysis!!

Wonder how many fundamentalists realise they are " looking at Gann from a different angle".


----------



## Trader Paul

*Re: Astrostuff ... Gann from a different angle ... *



Hi folks,

ABU, AKK and UXC ..... all ticking up nicely, this month ... 

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Back on deck ... and here's a few for the watchlist,
throughout September 2010:

AON - AXE - ETE - CUS - CXS - CTO - CER - CNR

CTX - AGI - ECQ - EFG - EXG - CNH - CWH

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

WTF ... will be alert for some positive news and a lift in 
price over the next couple of days, as a positive time cycle
comes into play ... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

tech/a said:


> I could have sworn this was known as fundamental analysis!!
> 
> Wonder how many fundamentalists realise they are " looking at Gann from a different angle".




Since May has dropped 50% in price.DUO
PSA also has dropped 50%
RMR
$5 in April now $2

Why do you bother Yogi?


----------



## Miner

tech/a said:


> Since May has dropped 50% in price.DUO
> PSA also has dropped 50%
> RMR
> $5 in April now $2
> 
> Why do you bother Yogi?




Dear Tech / A

I  do not question Yogi alias Trader paul's analysis.

It is primarily avoiding  a salvo from moderator for obstructing freedom speech of astro analysis. 

To be totally unbiased and honest,  I have seen some of Trader Paul's predictions actually came as correct. So I read them and move on thinking gambling is a bad habit but casinos are making money.


----------



## tech/a

Miner said:


> Dear Tech / A
> 
> I  do not question Yogi alias Trader paul's analysis.
> 
> It is primarily avoiding  a salvo from moderator for obstructing freedom speech of astro analysis.
> 
> To be totally unbiased and honest,  I have seen some of Trader Paul's predictions actually came as correct. So I read them and move on thinking gambling is a bad habit but casinos are making money.




There are countless pressure points which can be plotted through Gann.
Skilled Gann Practitioners see these as simply areas to watch.
Not as points for trades.Entry or exit.

If with confluence of other analysis the area becomes a point of support or resistance THEN a trade setup is indicated.

Yogi seems to miss the confluence of OTHER analysis bit and the actual application of the analysis.
Currently we have a forward commentary without confirmation.
Hence hit and miss---mainly miss.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Looking at mercury (the messenger) ..... from our
astroanalysis, we will be alert for some significant
news from the messenger and NXS, on 14-15 October 2010 ... 

have a great day

paul



====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Some stocks for the watchlist, in October 2010 ... 

BLD - AIV - CQR - EXS - ARV - BCD - TLM 

TCM - ERM - RED - SRM - ENV - ARM - GMI 

NXS - CND - RND - GMR - RWD - WWM - ARD

have a great day

paul


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

PYM ... today's moves shows how the market dislikes
uncertainty (rightly or wrongly) ... even a minor
delay, in order to make the drilling procedure 
more secure, has seen PYM punished on local markets.

..... what's another week, if the end result is a
better and less troublesome kick-off point, ahead
of the proposed horizontal section ... ???

From PYM's astroanalysis, Oct-Nov-December 2010 may
be a very volatile period for PYM, with some more 
postive moves expected, in Jan-Feb 2011. 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

ARV ... has had some good support recently, volumes up and
price ticking up steadily, now ..... looking at our astroanalysis,
we will be alert for a serious pullback, in the last week of
November 2010 ... from 25112010-03122010, just ahead of
another positive aspect, due around 06-07122010 ...

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

Our astroanalysis on ARV has paid off for us this month, 
though further astroanalysis points to a severe pullback 
in ARV, in late-November 2010.

..... and SER has also been kind to us, too ... must admit, 
more by good luck than good management, though.

A few others, that we will possibly be trading next month:-

CNX - LEF - UNX - BUX - CEO

Expecting some BIG news from UNX, in the last week of December 2010, too ... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

EGO ... our astroanalysis, through to the end of 2010:-

     25102010 ... positive news expected from EGO camp.

  27-28102010 ... market may be volatile here, possibly
                  centred around finances ... ???

2910-01112010 ... positive spotlight on EGO expected

     05112010 ... minor cycle

  12-15112010 ... minor cycle

     29112010 ... minor cycle

     03122010 ... minor lunar cycle 

  10-13122010 ... positive cycle expected ... finances(?)

  16-17122010 ... 2 x minor and positive cycles here

     28122010 ... minor & positive spotlight on EGO 

  have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

NIO ... thinly traded, but our astroanalysis will have us alert for
some positive news/moves, around 05112010 and again, on 19112010 ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

According to our astroanalysis, here's a few more stocks to add to the 
watchlist, in November 2010 ... 

EHL - IDL - UNX - TKL - IMC - MAR - CNX 

- LEF - EIO - ERO - NIO - CEO - PAX - PSF

IEF - REF - REX - BTA - BTT - KKT - KAR 

- BSI - BAR - EGH - EPR - WGR - ICH - RUR

RCI - RCR - EQT - WHS - IDT - IMA - IVA  

- RDS - IVT - RMA - RMS - RMT 

Good luck.

have a great month

   paul



=====


----------



## lioness

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> According to our astroanalysis, here's a few more stocks to add to the
> watchlist, in November 2010 ...
> 
> EHL - IDL - UNX - TKL - IMC - MAR - CNX
> 
> - LEF - EIO - ERO - NIO - CEO - PAX - PSF
> 
> IEF - REF - REX - BTA - BTT - KKT - KAR
> 
> - BSI - BAR - EGH - EPR - WGR - ICH - RUR
> 
> RCI - RCR - EQT - WHS - IDT - IMA - IVA
> 
> - RDS - IVT - RMA - RMS - RMT
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> have a great month
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Paul,

How about an update on your favourite PSA please.


----------



## Logique

Hi Paul,
and your Melbourne Cup fancies would be good also.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Trader Paul

.... sorry Logique, will not get time to do any detailed analysis on the Cup 
runners this year, due to ongoing illness slowing me down, considerably.

Good luck with your own research and punting, tomorrow ... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

lioness said:


> Paul,
> 
> How about an update on your favourite PSA please.






Hi Lioness,

PSA ... don't see a lot of positive aspects ahead, until March 2012.

In fact, we will be alert for the current rally to run out of steam, when 
two negative cycles come into play, about 23112010 and 26112010.

Will post some more detailed astroanalysis for PSA later, as time permits.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

COI ..... a sharp rally over the past two days, albeit on low volume, but 
our astroanalysis looks positive for COI, especially in March/April 2011, 
when we expect some significant news/moves, out of this camp ... 

Looking ahead:

     10-11112010 - another gap up ... ???

         15112010 - positive news expected here.

         02122010 - a positive spotlight on COI 

         16122010 - a difficult aspect here - finances ???

    20-21122010 - a negative cycle in play

         31122010 - a negative spotlight on COI

         17012011 - positive cycle - finances ???

         21012011 - negative news expected here

     28-31012011 - 2 x minor and positive time cycles

         10022011 - minor and positive news expected here

         14022011 - negative aspect here

    25-28022011 - 2 minor and positive cycles

    07-10032011 - 3 x significant and positive cycles (a BIG move here???)

        15032011 - major and positive news expected here.

        31032011 - a positive spotlight on COI 

        04042011 - minor cycle

    14-15042011 - major and positive cycle expeted here

        29042011 - 2 x positive cycles ..... finances ???

..... more on COI, later.

have a great day

    paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... here's some key dates to watch this month, for
some small cashbox stocks, on the acquisition trail ..... 


NDL ..... 09-10112010 - minor and positive news

26112010 - minor and positive news/moves

=====

SLT ..... 09-10112010 - postive news expected

25112010 - positive spotlight on SLT

=====

HCG ..... 19112010 - positive spotlight on HCG

=====

CEO ..... 19112010 - positive spotlight on CEO

=====

..... and a cashed up explorer/producer, on the acquisition trail:

SSN ..... 18112010 - positive spotlight on SSN

Also expecting positive news/moves on the same day, from:

VPE ..... 18112010 - positive spotlight on VPE ..... is there still a current 
crossholding stake between SSN and VPE ... ???

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TTY ..... price up and volume up last week, with some more positive
news/moves, expected around Tuesday/Wednesday of this week ..... 

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FAR ... here's some key FAR dates to watch, over the next
month or two ... 

    22-24112010 - 2 time cycles, expecting positive news

    10-13122010 - positive spotlight on FAR

    30-31122010 - more positive news expected here.

    25-27012010 -  a positive time cycle ... finances ???

More later .....

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

VPE astroanalysis ... updated 12112010:



Hi folks,

VPE ... here’s a look at the astroanalysis for VPE, over the next couple of months.

17-18112010 ... expecting a positive spotlight on VPE

26-29112010 ... minor news expected here

17-24122010 ... 4 time cycles over this period, may bring significant and
positive news, triggered by a lunar aspect, around 22-23122010.

03012011 ... a positive aspect, that may bring some financial news, but
then, VPE starts to go through its next negative cycle phase.

14-17012011 ... expecting a significant and negative spotlight on VPE

3101- 01022011 ... 2 time cycles may bring significant and negative news here.

15-21022011 ... 4 minor cycles, during this time

25-28022011 ... significant and negative time cycle ... finance-related ... (???)

07-08032011 ... significant and positive news expected here

15-16032011 ... expect a positive spotlight to focus on VPE

23-24032011 ... minor cycle

25-28032011 ... positive cycle may bring a short and sharp upmove.


More later .....

have a great weekend

paul

P.S. ..... SSN also responds to similar astroanalysis, as VPE.



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> FAR ... here's some key FAR dates to watch, over the next
> month or two ...
> 
> 22-24112010 - 2 time cycles, expecting positive news
> 
> 10-13122010 - positive spotlight on FAR
> 
> 30-31122010 - more positive news expected here.
> 
> 25-27012010 -  a positive time cycle ... finances ???
> 
> More later .....
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

FAR ..... let's hope it is kind to us all and trust, that it all unfolds, as expected.

So FAR, we have seen increased volume in play, along with
a triple bottom at .062, over the past few days, with the
current price sitting on the 60-day MA ..... 

..... so, let's see what the next few days brings ... !~!

have a great week

paul

P.S. ..... holding FAR.



=====


----------



## tech/a

> SSN also responds to similar astroanalysis, as VPE.
> 17-18112010 ... expecting a positive spotlight on VPE




Yep both tanked


----------



## Trader Paul

CXY ... updated astroanalysis ... 22112010



Hi folks,

CXY .... we will be monitoring a rash of positive time
cycles, from the end of February-to-mid-April 2011.

While the end of Feb 2011 may bring some big, explosive and
negative news for the general market, we will be alert for 
some major and positive news from CXY, about that same time ..... 

More later.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Hi Trader Paul

_Re - While the end of Feb 2011 may bring some big, explosive and
negative news for the general market_

Would you mind providing some more info on this matter?

Thanks in advance.


Also, I noticed you mentioned VPE not too long ago.
VPE has a holding in ITC. 
News today that Beach is wanting a merger with ITC.

Any chance of analysis of ITC?


Thanks again.


MM


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi MM,

As requested, here's the updated ITC astroanalysis, at 23112010.

ITC ..... a merger with BPT is now on the table and that may make for some 
good trading opportunities in ITC, over the next few months. Here’s some
astroanalysis for ITC, through to March 2011:

	25112010 ... 2 time cycles, expected to bring some positive news.

	29112010 ... 1 x positive and 1 x negative cycle = flat trading (?)

       15-16122010 ... minor and positive light on ITC

            24122010 ... minor news expected here

            31122010 ... minor cycle

            03012011 ... minor cycle ... finances(???)

            07012011 ... 1 x positive and 1 x  negative cycle. News expected,
                                 but trading may be flat-to-down.

       13-14012011 ... negative spotlight on ITC

            28012011 ... minor and positive time cycle ... finance-related (?)

            31012011 ... significant and negative news expected here.

       11-15022011 ... 2 positive time cycles, bring spotlight onto ITC

            18022011 ... positive news expected here

       24-25022011 ... significant and negative cycle due here

       04-07032011 ... minor and negative cycle, with news expected, too.

            14032011 ... difficult aspect, may bring flat trading

       21-22032011 ... positive time cycle ... finances (?)

       24-25032011 ... difficult aspect expected.

            28032011 ... significant and negative news expected here.


More later ...

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix

Hi TP

Thanks for your efforts which are much appreciated.

Here's hoping for a higher offer!


MM


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

TXN ..... looking for a positive time cycle to close the week,
just ahead of anticipated testing results, from their current well.

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> TXN ..... looking for a positive time cycle to close the week,
> just ahead of anticipated testing results, from their current well.
> 
> have a great weekend
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

TXN ... as expected, it's ticking up nicely, moving into week's end ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> TXN ... as expected, it's ticking up nicely, moving into week's end ...
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

TXN ..... took profits, after today's announcement ... 

More later.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

FML and KZL ... both of these stocks feature a positive time cycle,
early in the week, that may give us a good start, with a lunar trigger
on Tuesday ... 

Happy trading in 2011 to all here ... !~!

happy new year

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

DGR  ... expecting a significant move/news, later this week,
as multiple time cycles come into play, around the full moon,
on 19012011 ... 

have a great week

    paul



=====


----------



## TulipFX

Just so you guys know:



> Astronomer says star signs out of date
> Zodiac created more than 2000 years ago
> Earth's "wobble" means constellations seen differently
> IF you're a regular follower of astrology you should know that your horoscope could well be 2000 years out of date.
> The star signs we are used to are based on constellations observed by the ancient Babylonians two millennia ago.
> And according to some astronomers the astrological calendar has moved on – potentially by as much as a whole month.





Read more: http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...te/story-e6frfot9-1225987864927#ixzz1B6alP0K5


----------



## Trader Paul

TulipFX said:


> Just so you guys know:
> 
> Read more: http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...te/story-e6frfot9-1225987864927#ixzz1B6alP0K5







Hi Tulip,

Just so you know ... star signs and the precession of the equinoxes
have absolutely NO bearing on Gann's astroanalysis of any markets,
as the "star signs" are never used.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CTP ... expecting a positive time cycle around 16-17022011.

Though confidence in CTP management remains low, the natural 
time cycles cannot be ignored ... 

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... some stocks for the watchlist. this week:-

CCU - ORD - FIS - FRS - CUl - CLV - CLO - CCV- 

- ORX - XRF - CUS - CUX - LCT - CCF - LCM - CCL

LLC -

have a great week

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

CDB ... a new listing last week, so not much data
to work on, except for a positive time cycle due to
come into play, around 03 03 2011 ..... 

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CTP ... expecting a positive time cycle around 16-17022011.
> 
> Though confidence in CTP management remains low, the natural
> time cycles cannot be ignored ...
> 
> have a great week
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Nothing here?

Checking these

CCU - ORD - FIS - FRS - CUl - CLV - CLO - CCV- 

- ORX - XRF - CUS - CUX - LCT - CCF - LCM - CCL

LLC -

Your no better than random


----------



## TulipFX

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CDB ... a new listing last week, so not much data
> to work on, except for a positive time cycle due to
> come into play, around 03 03 2011 .....
> 
> have a great week
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




It is like the star signs in the women's section of the paper. Vague, general, non specific and likely to apply to anyone/anything.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

COI ... as per our astroanalysis posted below, we are expecting
some news around 14-15032011, followed by a strong finish to
March 2011, as several positive time cycles fall into place,
throughout this month ..... !~!

25-28022011 - 2 minor and positive cycles

07-10032011 - 3 x significant and positive cycles (a BIG move here???)

15032011 - major and positive news expected here.

31032011 - a positive spotlight on COI

04042011 - minor cycle

14-15042011 - major and positive cycle expected here

29042011 - 2 x positive cycles ..... finances ???

..... more on COI, later.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> COI ... as per our astroanalysis posted below, we are expecting
> some news around 14-15032011, followed by a strong finish to
> March 2011, as several positive time cycles fall into place,
> throughout this month ..... !~!
> 
> 25-28022011 - 2 minor and positive cycles
> 
> 07-10032011 - 3 x significant and positive cycles (a BIG move here???)
> 
> 15032011 - major and positive news expected here.
> 
> 31032011 - a positive spotlight on COI
> 
> 04042011 - minor cycle
> 
> 14-15042011 - major and positive cycle expected here
> 
> 29042011 - 2 x positive cycles ..... finances ???
> 
> ..... more on COI, later.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====






Hi folks,

COI ... updated COI chart, attached below ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Happy New Year, Gannsters ... !~!

... March equinox marks the start of Gann's trading year.

Will be alert for positive cycles to slot into place for YTC and COK, 
this week ... updated COK chart, below.

have a great day

 paul



=====


----------



## tech/a

COI

Mind boggling.

CTP

Amazing.

Why do you bother?


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

..... some more stocks for the watchlist. over the next few weeks:-

GLL - PCL - CPN - FAR - GLX - GDY


have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GCR ... updated chart attached below, showing a breakout last week  ... price up,
supported by increased volume as well.

Expecting further positive moves this month, as several positive time
cycles come into play.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GDY ..... have recently commenced drilling their next
scheduled well, with ORG ...  updated GDY chart,
attached below ..... 

have a great week all

   paul



=====


----------



## Wysiwyg

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> GCR ... updated chart attached below, showing a breakout last week  ... price up,
> supported by increased volume as well.
> 
> Expecting further positive moves this month, as several positive time
> cycles come into play.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Price wasn't supported by increased volume and has retraced around 20% from intraday high. Do you have any Gann from a different angle analysis as the thread title states? Thank you.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,

GBZ ... price up, supported by some volume,  just as 
their 2011 drilling program gets started ... !~!

Astroanalysis suggests, that Sun/Venus aspects later this week,
may bring minor, but positive moves, in GBZ. 

Updated GBZ chart, attached below ..... 

Happy Easter to all

  paul



=====


----------



## Wysiwyg

I like how the highs and lows touch the oval. Appears to be a pattern formed and will be interesting to see if the bar range continues to contact (accept near ) the oval on the apparent upside.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks

FAR ... expecting a couple of positive time cycles very late this week, that
may result in a stronger close. These Mercury and Venus aspects may bring 
some positive news, around 06-09052011 .....  

Updated FAR chart below, shows a double-bottom at 50% retracement of last
upleg, starting in October 2010 ... last week closed with a strong hammer,
supported by heavy volume, close to 100% fill of time for last upleg, as well. 

have a great week all


   paul



=====


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

tech/a said:


> Nothing here?
> 
> Checking these
> 
> CCU - ORD - FIS - FRS - CUl - CLV - CLO - CCV-
> 
> - ORX - XRF - CUS - CUX - LCT - CCF - LCM - CCL
> 
> LLC -
> 
> Your no better than random




I must agree.

Tea Party Analysis.

Should this be removed form Trading Strategies/Systems to General or to just "different"

gg


----------



## Logique

On the other hand, I was reading the MHM thread and glanced at who started it. 
It was Trader Paul in Nov 2007, before the stock had even listed. One poster on the thread is now going 'all in' on the stock, with huge expectations.


----------



## Trader Paul

Hi folks,


CHN ... price made a doji on Friday, with volume up as well and another positive
time cycle expected, this coming week ... 

Mercury, Venus and Jupiter conjunctions may also bring some positive CHN news, too.

have a great week ahead

  paul



=====


----------



## Logique

Naysayers on the thread, ignore them.

Four planets in line the other mornng, 45 years before another such.

16 May 2011: this Full Moon is making me crazy Trader Paul.  Not the best time for traders. Your advice please.


----------



## Trader Paul

Logique said:


> Naysayers on the thread, ignore them.
> 
> Four planets in line the other mornng, 45 years before another such.
> 
> 16 May 2011: this Full Moon is making me crazy Trader Paul.  Not the best time for traders. Your advice please.






Hi Logique,

First apologies ... due to ongoing health issues, i have been unable to 
reply more speedily ..... no advice here, just a look at how the astrostuff
comes together for me .....

..... looking at future astro aspects in the short-term, there's some likely triggers
of world events, that may be strong, in late June and early July 2011.

For example:

One day before the 21 June 2011 solstice (shortest day of the year), 
we see Mercury (communications) line up in opposition to Pluto
(underground, explosive, unexpected).

Similarly, on 28-30 June 2011, we have another opposition involving the 
Sun and Pluto, with another aspect to Mars (war, violence), at that time.

At those times, we will be alert for some action, along the longitudes, 
66 degrees East (Mars), 96 degrees East and 84 degrees West.

On 08072011, we will be alert for some positive action on the DOW, while
13072011 should be positive for our XJO, with more volatility and negative 
sentiment expected soon after, as Mars and Venus make negative aspects
to sensitive degrees for XJO, around 14-18072011.

Will post further comment about individual stocks, relating to these
aspects and degrees, later.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Miner

Trader Paul said:


> Hi Logique,
> 
> First apologies ... due to ongoing health issues, i have been unable to
> reply more speedily ..... no advice here, just a look at how the astrostuff
> comes together for me .....
> 
> ..... looking at future astro aspects in the short-term, there's some likely triggers
> of world events, that may be strong, in late June and early July 2011.
> 
> For example:
> 
> One day before the 21 June 2011 solstice (shortest day of the year),
> we see Mercury (communications) line up in opposition to Pluto
> (underground, explosive, unexpected).
> 
> Similarly, on 28-30 June 2011, we have another opposition involving the
> Sun and Pluto, with another aspect to Mars (war, violence), at that time.
> 
> At those times, we will be alert for some action, along the longitudes,
> 66 degrees East (Mars), 96 degrees East and 84 degrees West.
> 
> On 08072011, we will be alert for some positive action on the DOW, while
> 13072011 should be positive for our XJO, with more volatility and negative
> sentiment expected soon after, as Mars and Venus make negative aspects
> to sensitive degrees for XJO, around 14-18072011.
> 
> Will post further comment about individual stocks, relating to these
> aspects and degrees, later.
> 
> have a great day
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Dear TP

First of please get well sooner
I am startled at the prediction you have made 21 June is always the shortest day in a year
But I am reading more than that what you said and indicating an earthquake presumably

Personally I would like to see this time your prediction should not come true because it is related to a lot of loss probably mankind and economic

It is only few days to go and I will be nervous because natural calamities we just can not do any thing

God Bless you 

To be frank  your posts  have been missed in this forum by me and probably few others

Cheers


----------



## Logique

Thanks Trader Paul and hi Miner. 
With the close approach of the orbit, the moons have been pretty big haven't they. Thanks for the outlook, there's a lot in what you say. The first half of July promises to be a volatile time. I checked out the longitudes:

"..At those times [21 and 28-30 June], we will be alert for some action, along the longitudes..":

66 degrees East (Mars) ....South America, far NE USA and E Canada 
96 degrees East and .....mid west USA
84 degrees West....India and north into former USSR central asia


----------

